# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  svaka riječ hvale Vinogradskoj

## emarink

Obećala sam čim sam rodila da ću ih sve pohvaliti na forumu, i sad moram ispuniti obećanje. 
Rodila sam pod epiduralnom, inducirani porod, skoro 3tjedna prije termina. Oko epiduralne ne želim uopće diskutirati, za ili protiv, to je stvar vlastitog uvjerenja i izbora. 
Ovaj topic sam otvorila kako bih pohvalila svo osoblje u Vinogradskoj. Od doktora do teta čistačica. Naravno da je tu i tamo bila koja namrgođena sestra, ali sve u svemu, svi su bili jako susretljivi, ljubazni, brižni, i to sve u toj mjeri da sam se tako sigurno osjećala tamo da nisam htjela ići doma nakon tri dana. Jako sam se bojala kako ću se sama snaći doma sa svojom prvom bebicom. Ali doma smo već skoro tri tjedna, i jako nam dobro ide, snalazimo se i rastemo svakim danom sve više i više. 
Podrav svima i triput hura za Vinogradsku!  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

ja isto rodila u vinogradskoj i moram priznati da sam sve u svemu bila relativno zadovoljna. Više s doktorom na porodu nego s babicom koja mi i nije ostala u najboljem sjećanju - čim je došla u smjenu nalegla mi je na trbuh i optužila me da glumim da me bole trudovi jer su na ctg-u samo blagi. 
Prosjek je pokvarila i jedna od sestara koja mi nije željela pomoći pri dojenju jer ...."pa vi idete skoro doma, ko će vam ga doma namještat"...
Higijenski uvjeti su valjda bolji nego u drugim rodilištima, ne mogu reći jer ne znam, ali sve je dosta čisto.
AAAAAALIIIIIIII, nikada im neću moći zaboraviti što mi dijete nakon poroda nisu donijeli od pola 10 navečer kad sam rodila, do 5 ujutro - PUNIH 7 I POL SATI, a ja spavala naravno nisam ni u bunilu. Možda sam baš rodila u najgore vrijeme, a možda se nisam dovoljno informirala o rooming in-u... :? 
U vinogradskoj sam ipak rodila svojevoljno i na preporuku da je tamo osoblje (doktori i sestre) najbolje od svih rodilišta u zagrebu.

----------


## emarink

Istina, izgleda da si rodila u najgore vrijeme. Inače je dijete s majkom do 23.30, pa od 5 ujutro ga donose puno puta tijekom dana. Ali to znaš i sama. Ja bih isto poludila da nisam dijete vidila tako dugo. Od kad sam došla u sobu, samo sam na vrata gledala i kad će moj mali anđeo.
Ja sam rodila u 14 sati, tako da sam ga prvi dan imala prilike čak i dojiti. Donjeli su mi je tri puta prvi dan. 
A što se dojenja tiče, ono se stvarno teško uspostavlja u bolnici, i sestre nemaju baš previše razumijevanja za sto različitih pitanja, ali nama je svejedno uspjelo. Pogotovo od kad smo doma jer imam kontrolu nad svime. Oni po noći daju djeci nadohranu. 
Ma ja sam od poroda očekivala sve najgore jer sam čula svakakvih priča, pa sam valjda pod takvim utjecajem ostala iznenađena čim bi netko bio ljubazan prema meni. 
Inače sam ful osjetljiva i svaka kontrola kod gin mi je bila ajme meni, nisam se kroz svih 9 mjeseci ni jednom uspjela opustiti, i čim bih bila pomislila na to da moram roditi ispred gomile ljudi (doktor, babica, sestre..) poludila bih. A na kraju, uopće ali uopće nije bilo strašno i svi su bili puni razumijevanja, tako da sam se stvarno osjećala kao čovijek.

----------


## Sanjica

Već sam dosadna s tim, ali uvijek se ponovo priključim pohvalama Vinogradske!  :Heart:

----------


## Felix

> Oni po noći daju djeci nadohranu.


hvalite ih usprkos ovome? :?

----------


## Rency

Sve pohvale i od mene,dr.Jandrić zaaaakon

----------


## Pina

I ja sam bila zadovoljna, malo me naljutila jedino pedijatrica i ta 4 dana su mi bila duga ko' godine. Ali sto se tice samog poroda bili su super, svaka pohvala. 
A sto se tice nadohrane, necu sasuti drvlje i kamenje na njih zbog toga jer za to nije krivo osoblje nego opce stanje i politika bolnice.

----------


## Sanjica

Vinogradska nema rooming i to je svakako minus. Zbog toga nije savršena, i možda još zbog nečeg, vjerojatno bi se našlo. 

Dohrana po noći je diskutabilna upravno zbog toga, ja nisam stekla dojam da je dohrana prioritet i pravilo, prije izuzetak. Nam se često znalo događati da sestre provire već pri mjerenju temperature i vide da li smo budne. Ako nam bebe plaču i gladne su, uvijek su pitale hoćemo li ih ranije da ih nahranimo mi umjesto da ih one hrane?! Meni je to bilo fleksibilno i prilično OK, obzirom na uvjete koji su tamo bili.

----------


## Stijena

Svaka čast doktorima i većini sestara, uvjetima i sl., ali s obzirom na to da nam dojenje nije uspjelo upravo zahvaljujući tretmanu u rodilištu (rođen je mali i očito su ga šopali od prvog dana pogotovo zato jer mi ga poslije poroda nisu donijeli 7 i pol sati), mislim da ću vjerojatno za drugi porod razmišljati o drugom rodilištu - možda SD, ali pokušat ću se prije toga sasvim sigurno dovoljno dobro informirati.
Znala sam da vinogradska nema rooming, ali dok nisam doživjela posljedice, nisam o njima toliko tragično razmišljala kao danas kad znam što podrazumijevaju.
Još jednom pohvala doktorima, ali politici rodilišta dvojka.

----------


## Rency

Ja sam hvalila osoblje,bolnica ko bolnica mi je bila koma,sto se tice dohrane vidla sam da je dohranjuju ali nisam radila probleme mozda sam trebala,a s obzirom da smo uspostavili dojenje mozda zato i nisam 
Kod druge trudnoce dobro cu razmislit dal cu ici u Vinogradsku ili negdje drugdje,najvise me pogadalo kad bi mi ju odnoslili a ona cicki pa je silom odvajam od cice, to mi je najgore bilo

----------


## Stijena

> najvise me pogadalo kad bi mi ju odnoslili a ona cicki pa je silom odvajam od cice, to mi je najgore bilo


i meni su ga htjeli doslovce oteti, ali kad je konačno prihvatio ciku (jednom od onih par puta u svom životu), nisam ga dala pod cijenu da nas odnesu zajedno...ipak ni to nam nije pomoglo....

----------


## Marsupilami

Da Vinogradskoj je to veliki problem makar je moguce izboriti se da vam dijete dovode kada je gladno bez obzira na termine.

Ja sam uspjela i kada bi dojio kada bi dosli po bebe ja sam rekla da ga sada necu prekidati i da cu im pozvoniti kada zavrsi, to nikada nije bila molba nego bi ih stavila pred gotov cin.
Sto ih imate moljakati za vlastito dijete?

Ako sestre zamolite da vam donesu dijete bez obzira na rucak ili posjete napravit ce to, barem je tako kod nas bilo.
Jedino kada je vizita i po noci, onda nema sanse da vam donesu bebu, ali i ovo gore navedeno je bolje nego nista.

----------


## @@novamama@@

Bok novopečenim mamicama,

Ja pripadam isto vinogradskoj i stalno se na sve strane raspitujem kako je tamo. Vidim vi ste nedavno od tamo  :Smile:  , pa ako mi možete reći dali je koja od vas tražila prirodni porod(ja ga želim i to mi je jako važno-posebno NE EPIZIOTOMIJA), i koliko su bili po tom pitanju susretljivi, ako jesu koji doktori i babice?

----------


## Stijena

> Bok novopečenim mamicama,
> 
> Ja pripadam isto vinogradskoj i stalno se na sve strane raspitujem kako je tamo. Vidim vi ste nedavno od tamo  , pa ako mi možete reći dali je koja od vas tražila prirodni porod(ja ga želim i to mi je jako važno-posebno NE EPIZIOTOMIJA), i koliko su bili po tom pitanju susretljivi, ako jesu koji doktori i babice?


nema veze u koju bolnicu spadaš (i ja spadam u merkur pa nisam išla tamo roditi), možeš roditi u kojem rodilištu hoćeš, ali na zadnjih par pregleda pred porod moraš ići tamo na pregled (bar sam ja išla), a možda čak niti to. Pretpostavljam da kad rodilja dođe u trudovima, nisu toliko jadni da je šalju u drugo rodilište jer ne spada k njima. Mene osobno, bez obzira što sam imala papire sa zadnjih pregleda iz vinogradske, nitko za njih izričito nije pitao, nego ih zanimaju papiri cijele trudnoće (ja sam je vodila privatno i čak nisam imala niti trudničku knjižicu, nego nalaze sa svakog pregleda).
Za epiziotomiju znam sigurno da je u vinogradskoj u većini slučajeva ne rade drugo i višerotkinjama. Ja sam dobila i drip (plodova voda je bila zelena) i epi.

----------


## Stijena

> Bok novopečenim mamicama,
> 
> Ja pripadam isto vinogradskoj i stalno se na sve strane raspitujem kako je tamo. Vidim vi ste nedavno od tamo  , pa ako mi možete reći dali je koja od vas tražila prirodni porod(ja ga želim i to mi je jako važno-posebno NE EPIZIOTOMIJA), i koliko su bili po tom pitanju susretljivi, ako jesu koji doktori i babice?


nema veze u koju bolnicu spadaš (i ja spadam u merkur pa nisam išla tamo roditi), možeš roditi u kojem rodilištu hoćeš, ali na zadnjih par pregleda pred porod moraš ići tamo na pregled (bar sam ja išla), a možda čak niti to. Pretpostavljam da kad rodilja dođe u trudovima, nisu toliko jadni da je šalju u drugo rodilište jer ne spada k njima. Mene osobno, bez obzira što sam imala papire sa zadnjih pregleda iz vinogradske, nitko za njih izričito nije pitao, nego ih zanimaju papiri cijele trudnoće (ja sam je vodila privatno i čak nisam imala niti trudničku knjižicu, nego nalaze sa svakog pregleda).
Za epiziotomiju znam sigurno da je u vinogradskoj u većini slučajeva ne rade drugo i višerotkinjama. Ja sam dobila i drip (plodova voda je bila zelena) i epi.

----------


## (maša)

> Bok novopečenim mamicama,
> 
> Ja pripadam isto vinogradskoj i stalno se na sve strane raspitujem kako je tamo. Vidim vi ste nedavno od tamo  , pa ako mi možete reći dali je koja od vas tražila prirodni porod(ja ga želim i to mi je jako važno-posebno NE EPIZIOTOMIJA), i koliko su bili po tom pitanju susretljivi, ako jesu koji doktori i babice?


ja znam dvije koje su u zadnjih par mjeseci rodile u Vinogradskoj...jednu su rezali al je prije sama pukla...a drugu nisu rezali i imala smao 2 vanjska šava...

----------


## Cubana

Vec sam ti negdje napisala da u mojoj sobi u 7. mjesecu nikoga nisu rezali. Cak ni nas 2 prvorotkinje

----------


## Roko_mama

Činjenica je da je  to što Vinogradska nema rooming in veliki veliki minus.

No ja sam bila jako zadovolja sa bolnicom ko bolnicom tak da ću i sad ići tamo.

Ja sam imala veliku sreću što je Roko od početka super primio ciku, a ja sam mlijeka imala već od 7. mjeseca trudnoće i  nisu ga nadohranjivali izuzev jednom i to je bilo kad su mi ga donjeli drugi put nakon poroda, a nadohranili su ga jer je stalno bljuckao jer se nagutao plodne vode. 

Svaki put je papao ko veliki  i nikad mi ga nisu uzimali  dok je bio na ciki. Istina da se on svaki put već napapo jer čim bi došao bi počeo papat pa mu je tih sat- dva kolko su bili  kod nas bilo dovoljno da se napapa, a znao je u tom periodu jest i po dva puta.

Ovaj put sam puno informiranija i odlučila sam se borit za sve, pa ću tak reć i sestrama da me bude po noći  kad će beba bit gladna i da ću ju dojit kod njih u sobi ako ne mogu u svojoj (jednoj frendici je to uspjelo, čak joj je i sestra medicinska to preporučila jer su joj cice bile jako tvrde i bojala se da se ne upale čak joj je i sestra masirala).

Što se tiče mog poroda u Vinogradskoj i tu sam ih iznenadila brzinom pa mi nisu stigli apsolutno niš uvalit (izuzev klistira i brijanja) tak da sam prvi put unatoč neinformiranosti super prošla, a ovaj put ću se ak će trebat izborit za sve.

----------


## emarink

Meni je ovo prvo dijete, i nisu me rezali, malo sam pukla i dobila dva šava. Ja sam stvarno dobro prošla, drugi dan sam mogla normalno sjediti, a evo ni doma nikakvih problema nemam. Meni je bila babica, mislim da se zove Željka, i ja sam ju tijekom tih sati u boksu zamolila da ako može bez epizotomije, pa ne znam jel to zbog toga ili nije bilo ni potrebno. 
Što se tiče nadohrane i rooming in-a, smatram da je to minus, ali nas ta tri dana nisu spriječila da nastavimo s uspješnim dojenjem doma. One majke koje zbog toga nisu kasnije dojile su s pravim razlogom ljute.
Ja ću s drugim djetetom sigurno opet tamo. Samo ne znam kad će to bit?!   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

*emarink*-epiduralna u Vinogradskoj? :shock: Nisam u toku,to je nešto novo?Dobiva se na zahtjev?

----------


## apricot

> Što se tiče nadohrane i rooming in-a, smatram da je to minus, ali nas ta tri dana nisu spriječila da nastavimo s uspješnim dojenjem doma. One majke koje zbog toga nisu kasnije dojile su s pravim razlogom ljute.


Nije toliki problem u kasnijoj uspostavi dojenja; dojenje se može uspješno uspostaviti i ako su beba i mama razdvojene i po mjesec dana (beba u inkubatoru, mamina bolest ili slično). čak i više.
Problem je što nadohrana uništava ono fantastično djelovanje kolostruma - prvog bebinog prirodnog "cjepiva", koje je jako značajno.

----------


## Luna Rocco

I ovo je također priča iz Vinogradske.

----------


## Stijena

> emarink prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što se tiče nadohrane i rooming in-a, smatram da je to minus, ali nas ta tri dana nisu spriječila da nastavimo s uspješnim dojenjem doma. One majke koje zbog toga nisu kasnije dojile su s pravim razlogom ljute.
> 
> 
> Nije toliki problem u kasnijoj uspostavi dojenja; dojenje se može uspješno uspostaviti i ako su beba i mama razdvojene i po mjesec dana (beba u inkubatoru, mamina bolest ili slično). čak i više.
> Problem je što nadohrana uništava ono fantastično djelovanje kolostruma - prvog bebinog prirodnog "cjepiva", koje je jako značajno.


moj P. je bio dosta mala beba (rođen s 2.600g) i upravo zbog toga su ga već šopali - znam sigurno jer mi je i bolnička pedijatrica napisala preporuku da ga se doji na svako traženje (valjda to znači na zahtjev) - međutim ne znam *kako se u vinogradskoj može dojiti na zahtjev kad nemaju roominga??????* :?  voljela bih da me upućeni prosvjetle.
isto tako, kako da ga dojim na zahtjev *ako mi ga nisu donijeli 7 i pol sati nakon poroda*, a svi znamo koliko je za dojenje važan onaj prvi kontakt mame i bebe....očito je kod nas to bilo dosta presudno.
nadalje - svaki put kad su mi ga donijeli bilo je i više nego očito da je sit do grla - uspavan, potpuno nezainteresiran za dojenje - aj ti sad probudi sito novorođenče i nagovori ga da cica!
isto tako, moje dijete s obzirom da je najpametnije na svijetu (kao vjerujem i sva vaša djeca) odmah je skužio da na bočicu ide lakše, pa što bi se on onda mučio izvlačit iz dojke kad iz flašice samo curi, a osim toga, ko što sam već rekla bio je dosta mali, pa mu je samim time možda bilo i teže - ne znam   :Rolling Eyes:   :? 
Ne moram niti naglašavati da kad smo došli doma nije bilo načina da ga nahranim bez izdajanja. Dva dana sam ga izgladnjivala uporno ga stavljajući na cicu, a on vrišti, tuče i grize i niti ne pomišlja da je prihvati - u krajnjem očaju sam se izdojila i dala mu na flašicu - to je doduše potrajalo svega dva mjeseca, ali na to sam ponosna i sretna što smo koliko toliko uspjeli izbjeći adaptirano....e sad tko je kriv - shvatila sam da mi ništa ne vrijedi tražiti krivca, ali kad već buduće majke pitaju, eto to je moja priča.
Da me opet neka dojilja ne bi krivo shvatila i optužila da se opravdavam (samo ne znam kome) što nisam uspjela dojiti, ovo pišem isključivo zato da buduće majke koje sada razmišljaju o dobrobitima roominga, shvate ga puno ozbiljnije nego što sam ga ja shvaćala (majke koje su uspjele uspostaviti dojenje bez njega niti ne znaju koliko su sretne) i dobro razmisle prije svoje odluke da rode u vinogradskoj gdje ga nema. 
Još jedanput svaka čast osoblju u vinogradskoj, ali ja sam na svojoj koži osjetila (a što je još žalosnije i moje dijete) te neke negativne strane vinogradske o kojima sada imam priliku progovoriti.

----------


## @@novamama@@

Bok svim trudnicama i novim mamama,
Daklem moj zaključak nakon svega što sam čula i čitala zadnjih mjesec dana o vinogradskoj je da ima povremenih kikseva i nekih dr. i primalja koje baš i nisu ok, ali večinom se da dogovoriti o prirodnom porodu lakše i više nego u većini drugih bolnica, a najmanje lošiš iskustva sam čula o vinogradskoj.  :Kiss:  

Završnica slijedi za tjedan dana, kada ću ići na razgovor sa glavnom primaljom u rađaoni(po preporuci udruge primalja), ona je pobornik prirodnog poroda. Pa da čujem kaj će mi ona reći, javiti ću ovdje kaj veli.

----------


## Sanjica

Stijena, nije važno da li se opravdavaš nekome ili sebi samoj ili nikome, vidi se da ti je žao što nisi uspostavila dojenje onako kako si željela i više je nego očito da ti je bila potrebna pomoć.

No, ne slažem se da je ključno u uspješnosti dojenja imati rooming u rodilištu. To je idealno, ali prevelika količina žena uspjela je uspostaviti dojenje unatoč mnogim preprekama na koje su nailazile i u rodilištu i kasnije, kod kuće.

I to ti govorim jer sam ja osobno fulala sa prvo moje dvoje djece i dan-danas žalim zbog toga. Dojenje u samom početku je najteže i prepuno zamki koje je potrebno preskočiti i izgurati. Možda bi ti probleme sa prihvaćanjem dojke imala i da si imala rooming? 

No, šta god da je bilo, zatvori to poglavlje za sobom i nipošto nemoj misliti da će ti i sa drugim djetetom isto biti, osobito ako ne uspiješ roditi u bolnici koja ima rooming. Misli pozitivno i komuniciraj sa pozitivnim i odgovarajućim ljudima i sve će biti OK.

Ja sa trećim djetetom dojim već skoro tri godine i lupam se po glavi svaki put kad se sjetim na kojim sam poteškoćama "pala" prva dva puta.

Prije desetak godina mislila sam drugačije, ali danas ZNAM da nisam imala dovoljno podrške, da nisam koristila dobre tehnike i da nisam bila dovoljno uporna (blokirao me strah da mi je dijete gladno i da ga mučim).

A to isto treće dijete rodila sam u Vinogradskoj, nisam ga imala od ponoći do pola pet-pet ujutro. Ne mislim da je to vrijeme razdvajanja ključno i odlučujuće za dojenje, odnosno nedojenje.

----------


## emarink

*Ronin* - da, epiduralna na zahtjev

----------


## emarink

Pročitala sam tužnu priču koju je attach Luna Rocco. Strašno. Žao mi je da neke žene imaju tako ružna sjećanja na dan koji bi trebao biti najljepši u životu.   :Sad:  
Vjerujem da ne prođu svi jednako, i da ničije iskustvo ne može biti mjera za nekog drugog. Ne znam o čemu ovisi tretman kojeg dobiješ na porodu. Ja sam upravo radi takvih priča bila prestravljena prije poroda, i baš zato sam se oduševila s ljubaznošću doktora i sestara.
Možda su oni bili samo normalni, kakvi bi uvijek trebali biti, pogotovo sa ženama koje rađaju, pa ko je više osjetljiv od njih? 
Nadam se da će takvih priča biti sve manje, a ovakvih kao mojih sve više.

----------


## ronin

> *Ronin* - da, epiduralna na zahtjev


E ovo je bome novost u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## Cubana

> *Ronin* - da, epiduralna na zahtjev


U ovo mi je jako tesko povjerovati; bar normalnim putem. 
Opet, ti si rodila 3 tjedna prije termina, indukcijom pa mogu shvatiti.

----------


## emarink

ne znam da li ima veze indukcija, možda i ima. nešto sam popila noć prije, nekakvo ulje i od toga sam dobila trudove. možda zato jer sam trudove imala cijelu noć (od 23 do 8 ujutro kad je bila vizita i kad su me otpremili u boks). tad sam tražila epiduralnu i došla je anesteziologinja. trudovi su mi do tada na ctg-u pokazivali 60-80, a to su dosta jaki trudovi. najjači su bili oko 100, ali njih više nisam osjećala.

----------


## Stijena

Sanjica  :Kiss:  ,
svakako, zatvorila sam to poglavlje već odavno (ipak mi dijete ima već skoro dvije godine) i ne smatram nikoga krivim, to nikako nije svrha moje priče. 
Isto tako, nikako ne tvrdim, niti mislim, da je rooming presudan za dojenje, po tome niti jedna majka koja je rodila carskim rezom, pa niti u rodilištu koje nema roominga, ne bi uspjela dojiti. 
Moja je priča samo išla u tom smjeru da buduće majke možda malo ozbiljnije shvate utjecaj roominga na dojenje, jer moram priznati da ga ja nisam smatrala toliko značajnim dok nisam doživjela. 
Uz naravno cijeli taj splet okolnosti koji se nama dogodio, tko će sad utvrđivati što je bilo presudno - da još na to sve skupa dodam i nedovoljnu podršku okoline - počevši od sestara u rodilištu, patronažne koja je bila toliko prodojeća da mi je samo stalno govorila da moram vježbati dojenje, a ni u jednom trenutku si nije dala truda da mi i pomogne nečim konktretnim, pa do ginića kad sam došla na prvi pregled kad mi je rekao da ako mi dojenje ne ide nek se ne mučim....itd.

----------


## Pina

*emarink,* to je bilo ricinusovo ulje, da dobijes trudove.

----------


## martinaP

> Moja je priča samo išla u tom smjeru da buduće majke možda malo ozbiljnije shvate utjecaj roominga na dojenje, jer moram priznati da ga ja nisam smatrala toliko značajnim dok nisam doživjela.


Iz perspektive savršenog 24h rooming in-a, ne mogu zamisliti kako netko očekuje da dojenje profunkcionira bez problema kad ti dijete donose na podoj (čak ako ga i ne hrane formulom), a nakon toga ga odnesu dok "netko" ne procijeni da je vrijeme za ponovni podoj.

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moja je priča samo išla u tom smjeru da buduće majke možda malo ozbiljnije shvate utjecaj roominga na dojenje, jer moram priznati da ga ja nisam smatrala toliko značajnim dok nisam doživjela. 
> 
> 
> Iz perspektive savršenog 24h rooming in-a, ne mogu zamisliti kako netko očekuje da dojenje profunkcionira bez problema kad ti dijete donose na podoj (čak ako ga i ne hrane formulom), a nakon toga ga odnesu dok "netko" ne procijeni da je vrijeme za ponovni podoj.


ma dobro, sigurna sam da mnoge majke doje bez većih problema iako u rodilištu nije bilo rooming in-a - počevši od naših majki pa nadalje, ali ja jednostavno samo želim naglasiti da ne treba potcjenjivati utjecaj roominga na uspostavu dojenja, onako iz vlastitog iskustva...

----------


## Pina

martinaP, ne bih bas tako drasticno predstavljala sve oko tog rooming-in-a dojenje profunkcionira u i "obicnim" rodilistima. Moj glas je definitivno ZA roomin-in, ali nije ni drugdje TAKO strasno. . . .

----------


## MGrubi

ja ne kužim di je problem roominga?
-bebe ionako imaju pojedinačne krevetiče, koji bez problema stanu u prolaz između kreveta
-sestre se ne moraju brinuti kad nahraniti bebe, 
- bebe ne plaču, 
-ne trebaju dude,
- ne trebaju sterilizirati boce i praviti formulu
....
di je problem  :?

----------


## Stijena

> ja ne kužim di je problem roominga?
> -bebe ionako imaju pojedinačne krevetiče, koji bez problema stanu u prolaz između kreveta
> -sestre se ne moraju brinuti kad nahraniti bebe, 
> - bebe ne plaču, 
> -ne trebaju dude,
> - ne trebaju sterilizirati boce i praviti formulu
> ....
> di je problem  :?


da, ja sam se isto neki dan to pitala jer mi stvarno nije išlo u glavu zašto neka rodilišta imaju rooming, a neka nemaju. Zašto nemaju sva. Ili ono bar koja majka hoće, nek ga ima.
Kad to gledaš iz perspektive osoblja, pa oni tako imaju manje posla. Majka koja je rodila dijete treba o njemu i brinuti od prvog dana (ako je zdravstveno sposobna), zašto da to rade neke sestre. Ok, okupati ili obaviti neke pretrage je drugo, ali koliko to može trajati, sat-dva dnevno?
Meni isto još uvijek nije jasno.
Doduše, udaljismo se od teme, očito i iz vinogradske ima različitih iskustava, ali smatram da to prvenstveno proizlazi iz toga kakva je tko očekivanja imao u vezi s porodom. 
Ja moram priznati da nisam puno očekivala, pa nisam niti bila baš iznenađena time da su me nakon dripa i zdrogiranu nečim protiv bolova ostavili samu u boksu npr., dok iz ove priče koju je linkala luna (a koju su komentirali i na drugim topicima) vidim da je to tamo normalno. 
Čak mi se čini da su u toj priči i doktor i babica isti koji su bili i meni na porodu, ali ja sam valjda imala i tu sreću u nesreći da je P. bio dosta mali pa nisam imala nekih većih problema sa samim izgonom, iako sam u trudovima bila njihove tri smjene. Ne mogu reći da sam tamo doživjela neke traume kao iz te priče, ali puno je stvari moglo biti i bolje, a to opet ne znaš dok ne čuješ kako porod zapravo treba izgledati.

----------


## Dalm@

Može molim "tehnički" opis vinogradskog rodilišta: 
predrađaone, boksova, odjela babinjača, sanitarija, posjeta...
Kakvo je onda stanje s epiduranom:
da, ne, ako-onda...?

----------


## Stijena

> Može molim "tehnički" opis vinogradskog rodilišta: 
> predrađaone, boksova, odjela babinjača, sanitarija, posjeta...
> Kakvo je onda stanje s epiduranom:
> da, ne, ako-onda...?


ja osobno, to sve smatram u redu - i prostorije i sanitarije - nije presjajno, ali nije niti grozno. Uredno je, a to je najvažnije (molim uzeti u obzir da sam ja tamo bila prije skoro dvije godine). Odjel je čak bio nedavno uređen - jedan od novijih u bolnici. Ali to sve ne bih uzimala presudnim u nekakvom odlučivanju gdje roditi.

----------


## ronin

predrađaona=moja mučionica iz prvog porođaja.Puno kreveta,bez ikakve privatnosti,pregledavaju žene dok ostale gledaju.
Ja sam negodovala i tražila paravan što su mi i donijeli.

boksovi=nemam zamjerki na izgled,imam na konstantno ležanje priključena na ctg.Nema lopte,nema stolčića.Nisu mi dali piti vode,mobitel sam dobila kad sam rodila.

odjel babinjača=onak....klasičan.Sobe trokrevetne(čula sam da trpaju sad i po četiri žene u sobu :shock:  :shock:  ne znam kako stanu :? )
Svaka soba ima lavabo i ogledalo i ako imaš sreće i ormarić.
Na odjelu su dva WC-a sa tuš kabinama-jedan veći i jedan manji.Veći sam izbjegavala jer OČAJNO smrdi po cigaretama.Higijena tak tak,no moram reći zbog svakakvih žena koje ne čiste za sobom. :/ 

Hrana-tipično bolnička.
2004.sa mnom u sobi bila vegetarijanka kojoj su jednostavno micali meso.I to je bio vege meni.

Spavaćice-definitivno slaba karika.Stare razdrljene,od nekog gruuubog pamuka,valjda broj 52.Ujutro se trebaš žuriti da uzmeš one mekše novije(ja odmah uzimala dvije;tko prvi njegova djevojka)

Rooming in-nema.Bebe su ipak puno s mamama.Ujutro u 5 buđenje,mjerenje temperature.Bebe donose prije 6 na hranjenje.
U sedam je vizita kojoj prethodi užurbano i živčano pospremanje ko da u najmanju ruku dolaze masters of the univers...U pola osam doručak,opet donose bebe.Ostaju s nama do pola 11 a oko 11 je dječja vizita.Poslije nje je ručak pa opet donose bebe.S nama su do tri kada su posjete.U 4 opet donose bebe.Odnose ih prije večere koja je oko 6.
Večernje maženje sbebama je najduže-do 11.

Sestre-uglavnom OK-ima dvije tri mustre ali gdje ih nema.
Glavna sestra voli kave i bombonijere pa budeš prva išla doma kada za to dođe dan.

Doktori-e sad da opet ne ispadne da imenujem;šef rodilišta odličan,zamjenik prgav i ooootrovnog jezika ali stručan i jako jako dobri specijalizanti.Ostali-kako koji.

Epiduralna:nije bilo,sada navodno ima.

Epiziotomija:iako nisam posebno zamolila,meni je nisu uradili.

Ako sam što zaboravila,pitaj.

----------


## Stijena

ronin, ti se još toga svega dobro i sjećaš (pogotovo ako si samo prvo dijete rodila u vin.), ja se ne bih niti sjetila onog pospremanja prije vizite-pregrozno - sestre dolaze doslovce u panici da "sve treba spremiti u ormariće, ništa ne smije biti vani, nedajbože na podu!!!!!". 
Ono jedno vrijeme dok su me strpali u predrađaonu (a već sam rodila), sve smo trpali u WC (ajme grozote), jer nedajbože da doktori (koji valjda nisu isto ljudi) vide stvari jedne friške rodilje koja se jedva digne iz kreveta da ode na WC, a kamoli da još čitav dan sprema stvari da ih oni slučajno ne bi vidjeli.
Iz predrađaone su me htjeli staviti u sobu s 4 kreveta i to na jedan viiiisoki, ali samo sam im rekla da to ne dolazi u obzir, pa su mi odmah našli normalan krevet u trokrevetnoj - idu APP, a na tebi je da im kažeš.
Ali, opet, kažem, to mi je sve bilo zanemarivo, jer drugačiji odnos nisam niti očekivala.
I da istina, kupaonica smrdi po čikovima - grozota - nisam mogla doći k sebi da jedna majka koja je donedavno bila i trudnica može toliko pušiti, doduše tuševi i WC-i su bili pristojni

----------


## ronin

Ah ne,utvrdila sam gradivo i s drugim djetetom tamo.  :Smile:

----------


## Leta

Iz potpisa se vidi kad sam rodila u Vinogradskoj. Detalje rado šaljem na pp, ako netko ima pitanja (pp, jer ne znam hoću li se sjetiti ovog topica).
I moram reći da sam jako zadovoljna porodom, nemam ni jedne traume što se tiče rađaone (iako su me rezali).
Znam da je porod velikim dijelom prošao odlično, jer smo MM i ja imali jako dobre živce i puno sreće, ali mi se i u tom kratkom vremenu osoblje moglo zamjeriti, da nije bilo odlično.
Došla sam otvorena 7cm u 19:30 (svjesno i namjerno, puhali smo doma ko ludi cijeli dan). Dok je specijalizant ispunjavao one silne formulare, ja se dalje otvarala i puhala sve u 16 (nije bio spor, nego je moje otvaranje išlo brzo). Nigdje nije bilo žive duše, klistir sam htjela, nakon njega sam imala puno vremena za tuširanje (samo sam napomenula sestri da ne brine, da bebu neću istiskati pod tušem, ali da bih voljela malo mira i vremena da ostanem pod vodom). Ušetala u praznu rađaonu, od tog trenutka do Janovog eheeeee.... prošlo 50 minuta. Rodio se u 21:33.
Muža su mi odmah uveli u boks, pustili nas na miru (naravno da sam pila vodu, prošvercali smo flašicu), došli su odmah kad smo zvali , narihtali MMa da mi pomogne s položajem onako kako mi je odgovaralo, navijali i hrabrili me. Ponavljam, u rađaoni u to doba nije bilo nikoga, pusto, tiho i opušteno (riknula im glazba koja inače svira, a meni je baš tako pasalo).
Osjećala sam se sigurno i bilo mi je lijepo.

Ali sam zato jedva dočekala da zbrišem s odjela babinjača. 
I ja sam izbjegavala zadimljeni wc. U onaj drugi valjda isto ne bih išla da nisam imala gumene šlape (u njima sam ulazila i pod tuš). Ima očajno neurednih žena.
Za podršku pri dojenju sam se sama izborila, jer sam zanovijetala i gnjavila. Kad sam tražila da me bude po noći, jer hoću dojiti, naišla sam na podršku sestre Zile, ali me zato dežurna pedijatrica došla špotati (mačku o rep, s nekim se sestrama sve može dogovoriti, samo ih treba zamoliti/zagnjaviti).
Treći dan su nas nabrzaka odlučili otpustiti doma i u petljanju s pregledom bebe, krvnom slikom (požutio je) itd. nas zeznuli za 2 podoja. Vratili smo se kući s dva veeelika užarena problema - SOS telefon i MMova masaža su spasili stvar.

Da sad ne nabrajam dalje.
Osoblje u rađaoni (u mom slučaju dr. Jandrić, sestra Kornelija) za 10.
Odjel babinjača - uzmi bebu i briši. Ako ne možeš, oboružaj se duuugom jezičinom i zahtijevaj. Samo od sebe ne ide niš.

----------


## Stijena

sad ispada da je moja tolerancija na "čisto" zaista veeeeeliiiikaaaaaa, ali ja očito nisam ulazila pod tuš nakon neurednih, nego je stvarno bilo relativno čisto...kad sam se usudila ući bosa (a uzela sam japanke za svaki slučaj) i zaista nisam ništa zaradila.
Leta, očito si imala sreće i s doktorom i babicom (moji se nisu tako zvali) - doktora bih još zadržala, ali babicu mijenjam samo tako.....ali mislim da baš ne bi bilo zainteresiranih

----------


## milli

Ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj prekrasnu djevojčicu. Imala sam težak porod koji je trajao 12h. Naime, pukao mi je vodenjak, a nisam imala svoje trudove, niti sam bila otvorena.
Nakon prvih 6h užasnih bolova u jutarnju smjenu dolazi dr. Grbavac koji me je smirio i utješio u najgorim trenucima i bio uz mene do kraja poroda  :D 
Svaka čast!!!
Bilježim se i za idući porod kod njega, iako mi se uvjeti u vinogradskoj posebno ne sviđaju. 
Wc-i su jaaako neuredni i nije u redu da čistačice čiste sobu dok su djeca s nama na dojenju.

E da, i da pohvalim babicu Azilu koja je nas prvorotkinje učila pravilno dojiti.   
 :Saint:

----------

Drage moje,
Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije nešto više od godinu dana. Još uvijek, kao i tada, hvalim osoblje gdje god stignem. Da im je infrastruktura malo bolja, dobili bi od mene i moje Leonice čistu peticu. Ovako, neka se zadovolje sa 4+. Ali kod sljedećeg poroda definitivno im dajem priliku za popravak na 5-icu. Vjerujem da tehničko-higijenski uvjeti neće biti ne znam kako bolji, ali uzevši u obzir stanje u našem zdravstvu, ne možemo puno niti očekivati. 
Meni su se sve sestre činile stručne, i što je jednako važno, vrlo, vrlo susretljive (dobro, osim jedne, ali u svakom žitu ima kukolja). Budući da sam se rano počela otvarati, pa sam i Božić i Novu godinu, a i zadnjih mjesec dana trudnoće provela u Vinogradskoj, mogu reći da sam imala priliku svakog od njih detaljno procijeniti. Navest ću samo neke primjere: dok su mi skidali šavove od serklaže, uhvatila me panika da ću odmah roditi (6 tjedana prerano), no sestre su me držale za ruku i tješile, doktor mi je naručio ručak (jer mi je bilo slabo) iako je termin za ručak davno prošao... Kod poroda koji je, na sreću, uslijedio "samo" 2 i pol tjedna prije termina, mene i MM bodrila 2 doktora i 2 primalje (ne baš svi odjednom), normalni i razumni ljudi.
Sve pohvale dr. Kuni i dr. Grbavcu (ovaj potonji je još specijalizant, ali kako taj čovjek voli svoj posao! Da bar ja tako volim svoj!   :Smile:   ) te primalji Željki, žao mi je što im ne znam svima imena, ali sigurno ću se za sljedeći porod opet odlučiti za Vinogradsku iako tamo ne pripadam. Ili ću ova dva doktora tražiti po drugim rodilištima, budu li slučajno promijenili mjesto rada.
E sad, da ne ispadne da ih samo hvalim, i ja sam se rasplakala kad sam se još trudna morala dizati iz kreveta (a morala bih strogo mirovati) jer su majstori došli popraviti prozor u sobi. Da li se to moglo izvesti drugačije, da se nas trudnice ili rodilje pusti na miru, ne znam, ali prozor se kad-tad morao popraviti. A i prevruće im je u sobama (pogotovo kad nas je 4 unutra), stoga tko može, neka se drži podalje od kreveta uz radijator. No, sve to + oskudni obroci + ne baš uvijek uredne sanitarije + strog raspored posjeta itd. nije tako presudno - samo neka im osoblje ostane na ovoj razini koju sam ja iskusila!

----------


## Layla

Pozitivna iskustva iz Vinogradske. Što se rooming-in-a tiče, naravno da sam za da se uvede i tamo. Mi smo dojenje, unatoč razdvojenosti, dobro uspostavili kad smo došli doma, ali molim vas, pa tko bi bio miran da leži pored sobe u kojoj su bebe, a one plaaaaču, i plaaaču, a vi si mislite "Ma, sigurno to moja plače", (ali ne, ne plače samo vaša, PLAČU SVE  :Crying or Very sad:  ), pa onda čeznutljivo gledate niz hodnik, sa utopijskim primislima u glavi da će iz sobe istrčati sestra sa vašom bebom i donijeti vam ju da ju dojite..meni je to bilo najteže.

----------


## Zeko1

2 poroda u vinogradskoj savršena, al oba puta nakon poroda koma. prvi put dojenje nije uspjelo jer nisam ništa o tome znala, drugi put oboružala se svim znanjem ovog svijeta(foruma) o dojenju i sad dojimo sve u šesnaest, ali definitivno ne zahvaljujući podršci u bolnici. pedijatrica bahata i puna sebe svaku od nas je otpratila s uputom da dojka nije duda i da podoj nema što trajati duže od 20 minuta, najčešće svaka dva sata. o nadohrani su navodno odlučivali vaganjem djece, odnosno gubitkom na težini. ja sam bila uvjerena da su moju bebu hranili jer je dolazila uspavana i neprobudiva, kad ono doma se pokazalo da je takva i kad joj je vrijeme za jelo.
bude li trećeg poroda, on neće biti u  vinogradskoj, osim ako u međuvremenu ne uvedu rooming in (u što ne vjerujem)

----------


## bucka

1. porod obavljen tamo!
na 2. porod idem isto tamo!!
to valjda dosta toga govori!!  :Wink:

----------


## (maša)

ja rodila u Vinogradskoj...bez rezanja bez klistiranja (nisam ni tražila).....malo pukla unutra jer je malac zapeo rukom.....sve pohvale dr. Bolanči i babici Ines.....

----------


## tryxy

Rodila u Vin sa dripom i epi, izrezali su me koma. M je bio velik pa su valjda morali, doktor mi je naskakivao na trbuh, MM je skoro pao u nesvjest. Doktor vrlo neljubazan i grub, nije se ni predstavio. Babice izvrsne, brižne i pažljive. M su mi donijeli već za 2 h, vjerojatno su mu davali nadohranu, ali to njemu nije smetalo da cijelo vrijeme dok je bio samnom pomalo sisa. Ako bude drugo opet ću tamo jer osim doktora svi su -4.

----------


## studeni

jesam ja glupa ili što, al ne vidim što je to tu "za svaku riječ hvale"  :?

----------


## franjica

evo i mog iskustva..
rodila u vinogradskoj prije dva mjeseca. otisla na preporuku najbolje frendice i glasa koji prati vinogradsku - kao "najbolje rodiliste". ako je to tako , pitam se samo kakva su druga rodilista u zgbu.  :? 
nemam neko lose iskustvo, ali bih se osvrnula na par stvari:
-doktori i babica - OK
-sanitarije i sestre - blaga katastrofa
na odjelu babinjaca imas dva wc-a s jednim tusem koji nema niti posten zastor , a niti vjesalicu , pa stvari stavljas na kos za smece!?
na odjelu gdje cuvaju trudnocu , imas dva wc-a s dva tusa koji cak imaju vjesalicu za stvari , ali uvijek smrdi po cigaretama, jer je udaljeno od sestara , pa pusacice koriste priliku.
ako s dojenjem ne ide bas glatko(kao kod mene) za pomoc sestara moras biti uporna , jer im se to bas ne da (ja tako dozivjela). meni su donosili bebu nahranjenu , iako sam stalno molila da ju ne hrane , a one su uporno tvrdile da to ne rade prije nosenja na podoj. pitam se samo kako ju ne hrane, kad je beba svaki put spavala ko top , a i dva puta se pobljuvala na sto mi je sestra rekla da je to od mog mlijeka , a ja jedva da sam ju uspjela staviti na prsa!!
sestra mi kaze, morate bebu zainteresirati za cicu da bi cicala , a beba se ne da uopce probuditi. mogla sam ju samo gledati i maziti. a navecer se izdajati da ne dodje do zastoja mlijeka.
pozitivno je to , sto stvarno bebe nose nekoliko puta na dan od 6 ujutro pa do 10 navecer. ali to hranjenje bi nekako trebalo drugacije rijesiti. ako stvarno nisi naporna i dosadna onda si samo jedna od babinjaca koja ce za tri dana otici doma , pa se dalje bavi s bebom i dojenjem kako znas i umijes. nisi njihov problem.
ja sam naivno mislila , da ce me sestra pitati da li trebam pomoc kada prvi put donesu bebu , a ne ostaviti ju kao paket i otici. ja-naivka.
uglavnom, u ta tri dana sam uspjela bebu staviti tri puta na cicu. ne znam koliko je to bilo ucinkovito , ali kad smo dosli doma morala sam se izdajati i davati na bocicu. sva sreca pa smo se nakon par dana mucenja , uspjeli  pristekati na cicu , pa nam ovo iskustvo nije ostala trauma.
sve u svemu - OK , hrvatska realnost. ponavljam opet, pitam se samo kakva su druga rodilista?

----------


## jenny

emarink,daj pliz reci na koju foru si dobila epiduralnu?jesi je trazila,da li ti je bila ponudjena?
ja spadam u vinogradsku,a proslo dijete sam rodila u petrovoj i pod epiduralnom.za petrovu sam vukla veze,a ovu trudnocu razmisljam o vinogradskoj zato sto svi znamo da moram platiti 400kn da bi muz bio sa mnom na porodu u petrovoj.sto mi je glupo i nepravedno.
tnx

----------


## noklica

mene zanima ova prica o epiduralnoj u vinogradskoj...
Naime, kada sam lezala na odjelu zbog drugih problema tada mi je sestra izrijekom rekla da epiduralna u Vinogradskoj nije moguca vec duze vrijeme i da je njihova politika ako se zeli dobiti epiduralna da se slobodno ode na Sv. duh ili negdje drugdje...
Ja sam se definitivno odlucila sve voditi u Vinogradskoj jer sam tamo zbilja prosla sve i svasta i svi su uvijek bili divni prema meni, nisam bila preko nikakve veze, a i u razgovoru sa zenama koje su lezale tamo i radale u VInogradskoj nisam cula niti jednu losu rijec. Naravno i sama sam vidjela da ima par izuzetaka, ali stvar je eto ako smo zbilja pehistice naletit cemo na neke zlobe od ljudi, ali njih ima u svakoj profesiji...

----------


## ronin

koliko sam shvatila sad se daje epiduralna na zahtjev u Vinogradskoj? :/

----------


## noklica

evo ja sam lezala frisko tamo pocetkom 4. mjeseca ove godine i receno mi je da se ne moze dobiti niti na zahtjev... ali sam ja svejedno odabrala tu bolnicu jer tamo i pripadam, a i osoblje je prema meni bilo stvarno super.. Zato bas i pitam... nis idem na kontrolu u srijedu pa cu bas pitati doktora sta se zbiva po tom pitanju... bar cemo imati vijest iz prve ruke..

----------


## jenny

> evo ja sam lezala frisko tamo pocetkom 4. mjeseca ove godine i receno mi je da se ne moze dobiti niti na zahtjev... ali sam ja svejedno odabrala tu bolnicu jer tamo i pripadam, a i osoblje je prema meni bilo stvarno super.. Zato bas i pitam... nis idem na kontrolu u srijedu pa cu bas pitati doktora sta se zbiva po tom pitanju... bar cemo imati vijest iz prve ruke..


i?sta je rekao za epiduralnu?  :Smile:

----------


## jenny

> evo ja sam lezala frisko tamo pocetkom 4. mjeseca ove godine i receno mi je da se ne moze dobiti niti na zahtjev... ali sam ja svejedno odabrala tu bolnicu jer tamo i pripadam, a i osoblje je prema meni bilo stvarno super.. Zato bas i pitam... nis idem na kontrolu u srijedu pa cu bas pitati doktora sta se zbiva po tom pitanju... bar cemo imati vijest iz prve ruke..


i?sta je rekao za epiduralnu?  :Smile:

----------


## nel

ja sam prošli tjedan pitala doktora i rekao mi je da se epiduralna može dobiti bez problema, naravno, ukoliko i oni procijene da je to u datom trenutku o.k.

----------


## noklica

ja bila na kontroli i od silne ushicenosti da je sve ok zaboravila pitati... budem za 2 tjedna  :Smile:  nekako me strah pitati takve stvari jos u tako ranom stadiju... [/b]nel* to si pitala u vinogradskoj?*

----------


## nel

da, noklice, doktora u rađaonici u Vinogradskoj. a mislim i da u trudničkoj ambulanti imaju nekakav letak o epiduralnoj koji možeš dobiti ako pitaš, barem ga je neki dan kada sam ja bila na pregledu jedna cura dobila jer se raspitivala o tome.

----------


## spock

Ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj. Bila sam jako zadovoljna. Doktori su bili ok, sestre isto. Bila sam u boksu 8 sati i samo me je jedan doktor pregledao 2 puta. Sestre isto super. Doduše, nije bilo gužve, samo ja i još jedna, pa možda i zbog toga. MM je bio cijelo vrijeme sa mnom, prerezao pupkovinu, slikao bebicu. Sve u svemu super!

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja sam bila prije par dana u Vinogradskoj na kontroli ali sam bila baš gore na odjelu kod rađaona i čula sam kad je jedna doktorica govorila mojoj doktorici  da je došla anesteziologica dat nekoj rodilji epiduralnu. E sad dal je ta imala vezu ili ne ne znam, ali očito je moguće.

----------


## nel

prije 6 dana sam rodila u Vinogradskoj. vrlo, vrlo, vrlo sam zadovoljna odnosom liječnika, babica i sestara. bilo mi je rečeno da o svemu u porodu odlučujem ja i tako je i bilo. informirali su me o svemu i bili vrlo pažljivi. cure koje su bile sa mnom u sobi su također bile vrlo zadovoljne. definitivno je potvrđeno da epiduralnu možete dobiti bez problema. isto tako, ukoliko imate svoj kit za uzimanje matičnih stanica i želite da vam ih uzmu, učinit će to bez ikakvih prethodnih dogovora i bez problema, samo donesete kit i oni obave sve. (ovo u slučaju da matične stanice nosite u inozemstvo, za zakladu Ane Rukavine zaista ne znam). od mene velika petica Vinogradskoj minus malo kukolja koje se nađe u svakom žitu, a to su pojedine odjelne sestre i pokoja pedijatrijska sestra. i mala napomena, pazite da vam se muž na porodu po ovim vrućinama ne pojavi u japankama i kratkim hlačama jer ga takvog neće pustiti u rađaonicu. imaju dress code koji podrazumijeva duge hlače i neke normalne cipele.

----------


## toffifeee

MENI SU IŠLI VEĆ na živce sa epid. valjda su me desetak puta pitali da li ju hoću na što sam ja govorila da neću!

----------


## ira.iray

Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj, zadovoljna sam, pogotovo sad u drugom porodu, bili su izuzetno pazljivi, jer imam astmu i MM je bio na porodu, babica, sestre, POSEBNO JEDNA MLADA DRAGA SESTRA, koja je stalno bila uz mene te jedna DOKTORICA I DOKTOR. Sve pet   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## klamarica

I ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj, i iako sam u velikom strahu išla na porod (zbog lošeg iskustva prije par godina na kirurgiji), stvarno sam bila ugodno iznenađena sa cijelim iskustvom prije, tijekom i poslije poroda. Doktori i sestre su bili stručni i ljubazni, i svi su moji strahovi nestali. Posebno mi se svidjelo što još nisam ni ušla u boks, a već su me pitali da li želim muža uza se.  :Yes:  

Cijelo iskustvo poroda mi je bilo tako lijepo da smo se još u boksu MM i ja dogovorili da idemo na drugo čim malena malo odraste...    :Laughing:  

Jedini prigovor je što su neke rodilje/trudnice pušile u kupaonici i ostavile bi prozore otvorene, tako da bi se mi ostale smrzle kada bi se išle tuširati, ali inače, sve ostalo za 5+.

Svakom bi preporučila Vinogradsku.

----------


## Mrs Happy

[quote="klamarica"]
Jedini prigovor je što su neke rodilje/trudnice pušile u kupaonici...quote]

Unaprijed se ispricavam, znam da nije tema posta, ali me ova gore recenica totalno sokirala.  :shock: Zar kod nas jos uvijek postoje TRUDNICE KOJE PUSE??????!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: I to im sestre i doktori toleriraju, i to U BOLNICI gdje se nalaze druge rodilje, majke, male bebe..???????!!  :shock: 
I onda se druge rodilje moraju tusirati na zimi od 5C i to je bolnica za pohvaliti?!
Ja sam sada u totlanom bedu.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mrvna

Spomenule ste da nema lopte ni hodanja nego ležiš jer si cijelo vrijeme prištekana na ctg. Čula sam da imaju nove krevete (koji se daju spuštati ili nešto tako  :? ) što uvelike olakša cijelu stvar i omogućava da ne rađaš u klasičnom, 180° položaju. Istina?

----------


## Palagruža

> Spomenule ste da nema lopte ni hodanja nego ležiš jer si cijelo vrijeme prištekana na ctg. Čula sam da imaju nove krevete (koji se daju spuštati ili nešto tako  :? ) što uvelike olakša cijelu stvar i omogućava da ne rađaš u klasičnom, 180° položaju. Istina?


Istina.

----------


## Mrvna

> Mrvna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Spomenule ste da nema lopte ni hodanja nego ležiš jer si cijelo vrijeme prištekana na ctg. Čula sam da imaju nove krevete (koji se daju spuštati ili nešto tako  :? ) što uvelike olakša cijelu stvar i omogućava da ne rađaš u klasičnom, 180° položaju. Istina?
> 
> 
> Istina.


I je li zbilja lakše? Ja sam bila uvjerena da je sve bolje od ležanja da bih jučer našla post u kojem žena kaže kako je poluležeći još gori  :/

----------


## Palagruža

Ekipa koja je meni bila na porodu je bila voljna dizati i spustati stol kako je meni pasalo. Na kraju sam zavrsila u tom polulezecem polozaju. Buduci da sam radjala samo jednom, nemam pojma da li bi mi u lezecem bilo lakse ili teze. :/

----------


## ZIMA

Ja sam isto bila na novom stolu i sigurna sam da mi je bilo puno lakše nego da sam morala rađati na ravnom.  Uglavnom bi ja spontano ( a kako drugačije nakon 12 sati trudova i bez ikakvih kemija protiv bolova ) zauzela položaj koji mi odgovara, MM bi me pridržao a babica bi namjestila stol po tome. Nisam ni znala da im je to nova oprema, samo se kroz maglu sjećam da sam na trenutak pomislila da su me uvalili u nekakvu fotelju za rađanje    :Laughing:  
Još da je bio TV i kokice - super!

----------


## Mrs Happy

Imaju novi stol, super! Ali, da li se i dalje tolerira pusenje??

----------


## ronin

da.u onom velikom WC-u puše u posljednjem zahodu do prozora  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marsupilami

Mrs Happy a sto se ti toliko cudis sto postoje trudnice koje puse?
Postoje u cijelome svijetu, zasto bi kod nas bilo drugacije?

I ako je zena pusila u trudnoci pusit ce i nakon poroda, a kada ti sestre ulaze u sobu a oko njih miris dima jer je upravo dosla s kave na balkonu (gdje btw trudnice ne mogu ici) onda tim zenama nije lako, na kraju krajeva to je ipak ovisnost.  :/ 

I toga ima u svim bolnicama, ne samo u vinogradskoj.
U svakoj bolnici postoji "punkt" za pusenje i to skoro svaki odjel za sebe.

Ne zelim da sada mislis da ikoga pravdam, samo mi nije jasno tvoje cudjenje sto to postoji, nista vise.

----------


## ronin

meni je posebno smetala jedna sestra koja nam je donosila bebe i jako smrdjela po cigaretama

----------


## ZIMA

ja isto mislim da bi pušenje trebali na neki način sankcionirati jer je malo glupo da zbog nečije ružne navike ostale trudnice i babinjače smrzavaju pod tuševima i na propuhu

----------


## Marsupilami

> ja isto mislim da bi pušenje trebali na neki način sankcionirati jer je malo glupo da zbog nečije ružne navike ostale trudnice i babinjače smrzavaju pod tuševima i na propuhu


s ovime se svakako slazem, treba naci rjesenje neko i za jedne i za druge   :Wink:

----------


## Cubana

> s ovime se svakako slazem, treba naci rjesenje neko i za jedne i za druge


Ne treba i za jedne i za druge naći rješenje. U bolnicama pušenje treba biti zabranjeno. Ne treba pronalaziti nikakva rješenja.

----------


## Marsupilami

onda bi medicinsko osoblje trebalo krenuti od sebe, dok ih oni krse ne mogu zahtjevati od pacijenata da se drze zabrana   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mrs Happy

[quote="Marsupilami"]Mrs Happy a sto se ti toliko cudis sto postoje trudnice koje puse? *Cudim se zato sto mislim da je neeticki i neodgovorno najprije prema svojoj nerodjenoj bebi, onda prema samoj sebi a onda i prema svima drugima koji ce koristiti taj WC/kupaonicu, da jedna trudnica pusi. I nitko na svijetu me ne moze uvjeriti da je to normalno, ljudski, pristojno itd.*

[quote= "Marsupilami"]Postoje u cijelome svijetu, zasto bi kod nas bilo drugacije? *Nije istina da je tako u cijelome svijetu. U Velikoj Britaniji, Irskoj, Austriji, Sloveniji itd se ne smije pusiti uopce niti na jednom javnom mjestu, a kamoli u bolnici.*


[quote=Marsupilami] I ako je zena pusila u trudnoci pusit ce i nakon poroda, a kada ti sestre ulaze u sobu a oko njih miris dima jer je upravo dosla s kave na balkonu (gdje btw trudnice ne mogu ici) onda tim zenama nije lako, na kraju krajeva to je ipak ovisnost.  :/ 
*Pusenje je lagana ovisnost u usporedbi sa drugim vrstama droge, alkohola, kockanja itd. Simptomi su neznatni i mislim da je dokazano da vec nakon 10-ak dana fizicka ovisnost potpuno prestaje. Dakle ostaje ti samo zdrav razum i odgovornost prema vlastitoj bebi itd. Kako sam pusila sam do dana kada sam saznala da sam trudna znam to iz prve ruke, a isto sam vidjela kod SVIH mojih prijateljica.Kad smo saznale da smo trudne isti cas smo radi bebe prestale pusiti. Jednostavno.*  


[quote= "Marsupilami"]I toga ima u svim bolnicama, ne samo u vinogradskoj.U svakoj bolnici postoji "punkt" za pusenje i to skoro svaki odjel za sebe.
Nisam znala dau svakoj bolnici postoji punkt za pusenje i to mi je isto cudno kad znamo koliko pusenje skodi, a u bolnicu po definiciji idu bolesni ljudi na ljecenje a pusenje im sigurno nece pomoci. No dobro, osobne slobode izbora itd vrijede i za pusace naravno... No pusiti u WC-u/kupaonici gdje ce dim cigarete  trovati i smrditi zenama koje moraju isti taj Wc/kupaonicu koristiti iza tebe, ili pusiti na punktu gdje je za to odredjen prostor i gdje nepusac ne mora ici ako ne zeli-to  su dvije sasvim razlicite stvari. Sigurno se sa time slazes?
 igu[/b]




> Ne zelim da sada mislis da ikoga pravdam, samo mi nije jasno tvoje cudjenje sto to postoji, nista vise.


*Nije ti jasno zato sto se ne poznamo, pa onda, naravno, niti ne mozes znati da sam ja ipak zivjela izvan Hrvatske 14 godina i da sam bila navikla na nesto drugo, pa me valjda zato to pusenje koje se tolerira na odjelu gdje su male bebe i trudnice i rodilje toliko sokiralo (cudjenje je ustvari preblaga rijec).* 

I slazem se sa tobom da bi bolnicko osoblje trebalo poceti od sebe i dati pozitivan primjer. Ali, nismo mi ovce pa da moramo njih sliejditi bez obzira da li je primjer dobar ili los. Pretpostavljam da osoblje ima svoj WC/kupaonicu i da rodilje ne korste isti? Dakle, ako je osoblju tamo zagusjivo, sami su si krivi, ali barem rodilje i pacijenti to ne moraju trpiti. (Osim osobnog smrada, ali nitko od nas nije svjestan koliko ruzno smrdimo od cigarete   :Smile:   Ne opravdavam ih, samo konstatiram)

I za zakljucak, moram se sloziti sa Cubanom, pusenje u bolnicama bi trebalo biti zabranjeno. Svima. Osoblju, pacijentima, posjetiteljima. Osim u za to predvidjenim prostorima. Do slijedece godine. A tada ce nam i tako zabraniti da pusimo na svim javnim mjestima. pa cemo svi skupa manje smrditi i biti zdraviji   :Klap:   :D

----------


## Cubana

> ... pusenje u bolnicama bi trebalo biti zabranjeno. Svima. Osoblju, pacijentima, posjetiteljima. Osim u za to predvidjenim prostorima.


I je zabranjeno. U svim bolničkim prostorima. Problem je što se to ne sankcionira, ni osoblju ni pacijentima.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Je li to znaci da smo mi nepusaci koji se zelimo tusirati u toplim i mirisnim kupaonicama u manjini?
Ne preostaje nam onda nista drugo nego cekati  slijedecu godinu kad ce zabraniti pusenje na svim javnim mjestima, pa vidjeti da li ce doci do kakve promijene. :/

----------


## Marsupilami

Mrs Happy razumijem ja tebe potpuno sto zelis reci, ali kao sto Cubana kaze, pusenje je ionako zabranjeno.
Stvar je u tome sto se te zabrane ne drzi ni medicinsko osoblje, sto ili tko ce natjerati pacijente da se toga drze? Samim krsenjem te zabrane izgubili su autoritet.
Ono sto sam ja htjela reci je da mi je cudno to sto se cudis da postoje trudnice koje puse, dakle ova tvoja recenica



> Zar kod nas jos uvijek postoje TRUDNICE KOJE PUSE??????!


a ne to sto one puse u bolnici, jer cinjenica je da trudnice puse po cijelome svijetu, na to se odnosio moj prvi odgovor, mali nesporazum  :Smile: 

Sto se tice odgovornosti i stetnosti pusenja u trudnoci, to je stvar osobnog izbora i u to se ne mislim mjesati niti osudjivati nikoga.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mrs Happy

Marsupilami, mislim da sam se toliko sokirala, jer sam zivjela vani zadnjih par godina, i nisam na srecu nikada trebala boraviti u Hrvatskoj bolnici, pa je moje jedino iskustvo bolnice u Engleskoj, a tamo bi i najokorjeliju pusacicu bilo SRAM zapaliti u bolnici.  A da ne govorim da bi zaposlenici bolnice dobili otkaz da ih se uhvati kako puse na radnom mjestu ili kako toleriraju pusenje pacjenata.

Nikada nisam vidjela trudnicu da pusi bilo gdje u Engleskoj, valjda zato sto se vec godinama pise i prica o tome koliko je to pusenje stetno. Pusenje u trudnoci se ne smatra drustveno prihvatljivim ponasanjem. Kao sto se npr niti uriniranje na cesti ne smatra drustveno prihvatljivim ponasanjem.
Ja nekada naivno mislim kako smo mi ovdje u Hrvatskoj na istoj razini razvoja sa Englezima u svim sferama zivota, pa se valjda zato nekada cunim stvarima koje su drugim Hrvatima normalne.

No dobro, to je druga zemlja i mi smo par godina iza njih po nekim stvarima, pa mozda i nema smisla usporedjivati.
I kod nas nekako normalno da imamo dobra pravila koja svi krse, pa zasto bi bolnicko osoblje bilo izuzetak...   :Sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

Drugacija pravila ali i drugaciji mentalitet  :/ 

Drago mi je da smo razjasnili nesporazum i nadam se da nikada neces ni trebati upoznati hr bolnice   :Love:

----------


## J_a

Ja sam u 3mj rodila u vinogradskoj i bilo mi je koma. Dosla sam otvorena 10cm sa odlicnim trudovima,sve idealno dok nisam usla u radjaonu. Kakav plan poroda? Kjukali su me ljekovima kak su htjeli, htjeli su ubrzat porod, busili vodenjak, 3 babice su mi skakale po trbuhu,2 puta me rezali, derale se na mene dok nisu vidjele da beba procjenjena na 3600 ima 4200. Onda sam ja iz njihovih medjusobnih razgovora skuzila da mi posteljica nije cijela, nisu smatrale da meni to treba rec, brzo izbacile muza,anestezija... Mjesec i pol nisam mogola normalno hodat zbog 20ak savova.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Marsupilami, i meni je drgao da smo rascistile nesporazum.
Nakon sto sam procitala kroz sta je prosla J-a u Vinogradskoj i ja se isto iskreno nadam da necu morati iskusiti tretman (Felix editirala uvredljivu rijec) u vinogradskoj bolnici.
J-a moje saucesce i nadam se da si bolje. Saljem ti   :Kiss:

----------


## J_a

> Marsupilami, i meni je drgao da smo rascistile nesporazum.
> Nakon sto sam procitala kroz sta je prosla J-a u Vinogradskoj i ja se isto iskreno nadam da necu morati iskusiti tretman (Felix editirala uvredljivu rijec) u vinogradskoj bolnici.
> J-a moje saucesce i nadam se da si bolje. Saljem ti



Ma sva sreca da je sve dobro proslo, sad je sve ok, planiram uskoro drugu trudnocu i stedim za privatnu kliniku  :Smile:

----------


## Točka

Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije 2 tjedna. Izuzetno sam zadovoljna odnosom lječnika i sestara prema meni. Porod je prošao u najboljem redu kao i oporavak.
Posebno jedno VELIKO HVALA - dr. Butorcu i dr. Grbavcu.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Tocka, jeli ti muz /partner/doula bio s tobom?

----------


## Točka

Da, muž je bio samnom od kad sam ušla u box (a to je bilo odmah po prijemu) pa do kraja (do šivanja).

----------


## milli

I ja moram posebno pohvaliti dr. Grbavca. Veličanstven doktor, pun razumijevanja i humanosti.

----------


## Rency

Jel dr.Jandrić jos tamo?

----------


## Neroslava

Ja sam u Vinogradskoj provela puna 3 tjedna i, ko što sam spomenula, jako sam zadovoljna i sestrama, i doktorima, i sestrama za bebe, pedijatricom, ukratko svime viđenim, a u 3 tjedna sam imala dovoljno vremena vidjet i upoznat odjel.
Žao mi je bilo koga tko je u bilo kojoj bolnici imao loše iskustvo, ali u vezi ove priče nije mi baš jasno:



> Ja sam u 3mj rodila u vinogradskoj i bilo mi je koma. Dosla sam otvorena 10cm sa odlicnim trudovima,sve idealno dok nisam usla u radjaonu. Kakav plan poroda? Kjukali su me ljekovima kak su htjeli, htjeli su ubrzat porod, busili vodenjak, 3 babice su mi skakale po trbuhu,2 puta me rezali, derale se na mene dok nisu vidjele da beba procjenjena na 3600 ima 4200. Onda sam ja iz njihovih medjusobnih razgovora skuzila da mi posteljica nije cijela, nisu smatrale da meni to treba rec, brzo izbacile muza,anestezija... Mjesec i pol nisam mogola normalno hodat zbog 20ak savova.


Ako si došla sasvim otvorena, a dotad ti nije samostalno puknuo vodenjak, kako bi inače rodila da ti ga nisu prokinuli? I čime su te kljukali? Ako si došla sasvim otvorena, drip i epiduralna otpadaju... ?

----------


## Felix

*neroslava*, za porod nije nuzno da se prokine vodenjak. vodenjak najcesce puca pri samom izgonu, posebno ako je rodilja u nekom od okomitih polozaja koji pospjesuju izgon. neka djeca se i radjaju u vodenjaku, sto nije nista opasno niti problematicno, samo sto je to rijetko u nasim rodilistima jer rutinski prokidaju vodenjake.

nije rijetka situacija da se zena kod kuce, u privatnosti i opustenoj atmosferi, potpuno otvori svojim trudovima, a nakon odlaska u bolnicu sve stane. psihicko stanje rodilje, atmosfera, podrska, sve te 'male' stvari, izrazito utjecu na tijek poroda. kad porod stane, uobicajeno se daju lijekovi (drip) da bi se porod nastavio (iako bi zapravo najcesce bilo bolje i sigurnije da se rodilji omoguci da hoda, da ima privatnost, da se prigusi svjetlo itd.).

----------


## Mrs Happy

Felix, da li si ti medicinske struke? Ili si samo JAKO DOBRO informirana?
Kad bi mi sve druge tako sve dobro znale, ni jedan doktor se ne bi usudio koristiti verbalnu prisilu, emocionalne ucjene i poziciju autoriteta koji mu njegova profesija daje, da sprovede rutinu koja mu je najjednostavnija...

----------


## Felix

nisam medicinske struke. porodom se bavim zadnjih 5 godina i uskoro pocinjem voditi (s mammom juanitom, majom, fidji i smuckom) rodine radionice za trudnice.

sto se tice mog znanja o porodu, usporedjujem ga sa savjetnicama o dojenju i njihovog znanja o dojenju. znaju sve o dojenju kao prirodnom procesu - prednosti, rizike adaptiranog, polozaje, sitne tips&tricks, kako izbjeci i rijesiti sitne probleme te kada otici lijecniku zbog ozbiljnijeg problema. dakle, znam puno toga o porodu kao prirodnom procesu i sto sve moze utjecati na njega, znam kako funkcionira normalan spontani porod. ali nisam strucna osoba - ne znam latinske nazive dijelova maternice, oprezno dajem savjete vezane za patologiju (zapravo, trudimo se sto manje davati savjete a sto vise davati informacije koje mogu pomoci u donosenju odluke).

znanje jest moc, ali u ovoj nasoj situaciji smatram da rjesenje nije (samo) znanje. nije na rodilji da zna sve o porodu, nego je na medicinskom osoblju da radi svoj posao prema svom kodeksu - da postuje pacijenta i njegove potrebe i zelje i ponasa se profesionalno, uljudno i humano. nije fer i nije rjesenje da se medicinsko osoblje lijepo ponasa *samo* prema rodiljama koje pokazu zube ili koje znaju nesto o porodu - jedino ispravno je da se ponasaju profesionalno, uljudno i humano prema *svim* rodiljama jednako. i omoguce im njihova pacijentska prava neovisno o svom subjektivnom misljenju, sto su prema zakonu i duzni uciniti.

----------


## Mrs Happy

> znanje jest moc, ali u ovoj nasoj situaciji smatram da rjesenje nije (samo) znanje. nije na rodilji da zna sve o porodu, nego je na medicinskom osoblju da radi svoj posao prema svom kodeksu - da postuje pacijenta i njegove potrebe i zelje i ponasa se profesionalno, uljudno i humano. nije fer i nije rjesenje da se medicinsko osoblje lijepo ponasa *samo* prema rodiljama koje pokazu zube ili koje znaju nesto o porodu - jedino ispravno je da se ponasaju profesionalno, uljudno i humano prema *svim* rodiljama jednako. i omoguce im njihova pacijentska prava neovisno o svom subjektivnom misljenju, sto su prema zakonu i duzni uciniti.


Nije  fer, ali to je nasa svakidasnjica u ovoj lijepoj nasoj.  :Sad:  
Svatko radi sta hoce, a bolnicko osoblje nije izuzetak.
A covjek je prilagodljivo stvorenje, pa je ta situacija nase svakidasnjice skoro pa svima normalna.
Zalosno ali istinito- kad sam prosli utorak zvala kliniku u Engleskoj za savjet skroz sam se ugodno iznenadila kako je sestra bila ljubazna i strpljiva i humana i smirena. A svega sam 1,5 god u ovoj nasoj Hrv. svakidasnjici i vec me iznenadjuje kad se netko ponasa normalno! Kako je onda vecini koja nikada nije iskusila normalno ponasanje? Jednostavno ne znaju za bolje.
A nama koji znamo za bolje ne preostaje da se oboruzamo znanjem i borimo za svoja (i tudja buduca) prava.  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kako je onda vecini koja nikada nije iskusila normalno ponasanje? Jednostavno ne znaju za bolje. 
> A nama koji znamo za bolje ne preostaje da se oboruzamo znanjem i borimo za svoja (i tudja buduca) prava.


eto, sve si rekla  :Smile: .

----------


## Mrvna

Kako to u Vinogradskoj ide s muževima na porodu? (a možda je to i svugdje isto?) Kad je on sa mnom, a kad nije?

----------


## Točka

Kad odeš u box pozovu ti muža (dotada čeka pred vratima rodilišta), obuku mu ono zeleno i dovedu ga k tebi. Bude s tobom do kraja, tj. do šivanja kada ga zamole da izađe i to je to.

----------


## ivy

mog su slali van svaki put kada su me pregledavali
siroti se nahodao

kada je došao trenutak poroda, bio je vani,oni su me pitali da li želite da vam muž uđe, želite li da mu nešto kažemo, itd.
na šta sam ja zaurlala - Baš me briga!!  :Grin:  

mislim nije da sam bezosjećajna, ali stvarno mi se u tom trenutku nije dalo razmišljati što bih trebala napraviti
a on se složio  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Kako tamo stoje s prvim podojem? Hoće li me blijedo gledati ili postoji ta mogućnost?

----------


## nela08

> Kad odeš u box pozovu ti muža (dotada čeka pred vratima rodilišta), obuku mu ono zeleno i dovedu ga k tebi. Bude s tobom do kraja, tj. do šivanja kada ga zamole da izađe i to je to.


Jel to obavezno tako? Meni se nekak čini da bi mi najviše koristio prije, u slučaju dosade   :Laughing:  ili ako će mi trebati nešta dodati.....isl.

----------


## ivy

> Kako tamo stoje s prvim podojem? Hoće li me blijedo gledati ili postoji ta mogućnost?


blijedo će te gledati  :Smile:  meni su ga doveli poslije carskog već za sat vremena (mislim VEĆ), s tim da je sestra rekla, evo malo da ga vidite, nemojte se još patiti sa dojenjem na intenzivnoj (  :Evil or Very Mad:  )
ja sam joj na to naravno odbrusila da mi da malog jer me ništa ne boli (moš mislit kak me nije bolilo), onda mi ga je dala i mali se nije skidao sa cice sat vremena  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Kad odeš u box pozovu ti muža (dotada čeka pred vratima rodilišta), obuku mu ono zeleno i dovedu ga k tebi. Bude s tobom do kraja, tj. do šivanja kada ga zamole da izađe i to je to.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jel to obavezno tako? Meni se nekak čini da bi mi najviše koristio prije, u slučaju dosade   ili ako će mi trebati nešta dodati.....isl.


pa prije si možeš i sama dodati...a vjeruj mi nečeš baš puno misliti na njega u tim trenucima  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

Ma ja ne volim biti sama, pa mi se čini da bi mi pasalo društvo....
Znači neće mi trebati i ne može biti samnom?

----------


## ivy

pa za predrađaonu nisam sigurna jer sam uvijek dolazila s odjela, ali mislim da ne može biti s tobom.
šta ja znam, meni je bila puna glava misli o bebi, da bi još morala brinuti o njemu. i definitivno mi je bilo draže društvo žena koje su u istoj situaciji

što se tiče intenzivne poslije(samo nakon carskog), tamo može doći muž. to je korisna informacija koju ja nisam znala, pa nismo to iskoristili, a bilo bi se prekrasno družiti zajedno u tim prvim trenucima

----------


## Točka

> pa za predrađaonu nisam sigurna jer sam uvijek dolazila s odjela, ali mislim da ne može biti s tobom.
> šta ja znam, meni je bila puna glava misli o bebi, da bi još morala brinuti o njemu. i definitivno mi je bilo draže društvo žena koje su u istoj situaciji
> 
> što se tiče intenzivne poslije(samo nakon carskog), tamo može doći muž. to je korisna informacija koju ja nisam znala, pa nismo to iskoristili, a bilo bi se prekrasno družiti zajedno u tim prvim trenucima


U predrađaoni ne može biti s tobom s obzirom da tamo vjerojatno nećeš biti samo ti. To je u slučaju da dođeš prerano tj. dok se nisi dovoljno otvorila za box.
Ako si dovoljno otvorena za box po dolasku u bolnicu, ionako ideš odmah u pripremu - klistir i brijanje, a tamo također ne smije biti muž (što je razumljivo).

----------


## Mrvna

> ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa za predrađaonu nisam sigurna jer sam uvijek dolazila s odjela, ali mislim da ne može biti s tobom.
> šta ja znam, meni je bila puna glava misli o bebi, da bi još morala brinuti o njemu. i definitivno mi je bilo draže društvo žena koje su u istoj situaciji
> 
> što se tiče intenzivne poslije(samo nakon carskog), tamo može doći muž. to je korisna informacija koju ja nisam znala, pa nismo to iskoristili, a bilo bi se prekrasno družiti zajedno u tim prvim trenucima
> 
> 
> ...


Koliko uopće moram biti otvorena za box?

----------


## Palagruža

> Koliko uopće moram biti otvorena za box?


Ne znam. Ali čini mi se da u Vinogradskoj bas i ne drže rodilje u predrađaoni, nego ih odmah nakon početnog pregleda i pripreme (klistir, brijanje) šalju u box. Nitko s kim sam ja pričala nije bio u predrađaoni. Valjda bi te jedino tamo držali da si otvorena 2-3cm, a njima svi boxovi zauzeti.

----------


## nela08

A nisam ja znala da u predrađaoni ima još ekipe, onda je to OK. S obzirom da smo mi iz Kutine, a i ne planiram previše žuriti, ne bi trebala doći prerano. Klistir i brijanje, za doček! Eto kak se čovjek uvijek ima nečem veselit!   :Laughing:  
I mene zanima koliko moram biti otvorena za box?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivy

ja islim da će te odma hitit u box osim ak je gužva

da fakat, kaj ak je gužva u boxovima, kaj onda svima daju veću dozu dripa? :D

----------


## nela08

> da fakat, kaj ak je gužva u boxovima, kaj onda svima daju veću dozu dripa? Very Happy


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  moguće, jel da?!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## marka99

ja sam došla skroz zatvorena ali mi je puknuo vodenjak i odmah su me stavili u box...tijekom jutra se nagužvalo pa su me premjestili u predrađaonu i pustili muža da ide samnom (pitao je prekrasni doktor butorac smeta li to ostalim curama, one rekle NE) stavili nam paravan pa smo mm i ja sami uživali :D i ne znam kak bi bez njega tamo jer mi je drip taman počeo djelovati i uopće tijekom poroda, tak da..imala sam sreće..a i vezu fala na pitanju

----------


## Anna8

Baš lijepo! Ja bih stvarno htjela da mi muž bude što više samnom, nadam se da će tako i biti!

----------


## nela08

> Anna8 	
> Baš lijepo! Ja bih stvarno htjela da mi muž bude što više samnom, nadam se da će tako i biti!


I ja isto, a nakon mjeseci više/manje suptilnog uvjeravanja i on ima stvarnu želju!   :Grin:

----------


## Točka

Mislim da za box morate biti otvorene minimalno 4 cm.

----------


## nela08

To je  taman dok se ja spremim (frizura, šminka, torba......tko zna šta mi može sve zatrebati u danom trenutku....) dok se tri puta izgubimo putem....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
da, da, još uvijek mi je smiješno!!!   :Grin:  
a znam da neće tako biti, al dobro!   :Grin:

----------


## Mrvna

Što se promijenilo od ovog* razgovora koji su Rode vodile s pročelnikom ginekologije 2001? Malo me šokiralo dok sam čitala ali onda sam skužila datum. Čini mi se po vašim pričama da više ne vrijedi "Epiziotomija se uglavnom radi rutinski" i "Epiduralna analgezija se ne daje". Ima li još nešto što je drugačije? 

* http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=136&Show=295

----------


## Neroslava

Za početak, drugi je pročelnik odjela za ginekologiju  :Smile: .
Novo je i to da se prilikom carskog gotovo redovno daje spinalna anestezija, a ne opća kao ranije, s obzirom da je tako i oporavak rodilje brži. Mene je anesteziologica pitala želim li opću ili spinalnu i objasnila mi što mogu očekivati u slučaju jedne, odnosno druge opcije.

----------


## Neroslava

E da, od ovih manje bitnih, tehničkih promjena - uvedena je klima, povećan broj wc-a i soba, sobe su uglavnom postale četverokrevetne, a posjete su od 15-16h.

----------


## Ora

> Epiziotomija se uglavnom radi rutinski" i "Epiduralna analgezija se ne daje". Ima li još nešto što je drugačije?


Meni su radili epi, ali zaista jer su morali... žena se toliko trudila masirajući me i rastežući kožu da joj se divim na trudu.

A što se epiduralne tiče... čim sam došla u bolnicu nakon pregleda me dr pitao želim li ju ili ne. Objasnio mi je njene prednosti i mane i rekao na moj upit mi je iznio što on osobno misli da je bolje.

Dojenje - bebu su mi dali nakon poroda da se mazimo i onda su mi je opet donijeli dva sata po porodu i žena mi je rekla da probam dojiti i da mu što više cicu stavljam u usta kako bi počeo vuči. Bio je samnom pa sigurno dva sata...

Uglavnom... Vinogradska ima sve pohvale s moje strane!  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

> Mrvna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Epiziotomija se uglavnom radi rutinski" i "Epiduralna analgezija se ne daje". Ima li još nešto što je drugačije?
> 
> 
> Meni su radili epi, ali zaista jer su morali... žena se toliko trudila masirajući me i rastežući kožu da joj se divim na trudu.
> 
> A što se epiduralne tiče... čim sam došla u bolnicu nakon pregleda me dr pitao želim li ju ili ne. Objasnio mi je njene prednosti i mane i rekao na moj upit mi je iznio što on osobno misli da je bolje.
> ...


Znači prvi podoj je nešto što mogu napraviti bez da me gledaju kao frikušu sa zahtjevima, jeee!  :D 
Što je sa planom poroda? Kako gledaju na to?

----------


## Anna8

Evo da napokon i ja napišem svoje iskustvo iz Vinogradske!
 Uglavnom, da ponovim ime topica - svaka riječ hvale!
Rodila sam prije 2 tjedna, porodila me dr.Djaković za koju naprosto nemam riječi kojima bih ju dovoljno hvalila. Uz nju je bila sestra Lidija - također prekrasna žena s puno iskustva koja mi je puno pomogla!
Dobila sam i epiduralnu i to bez ikakvih problema!
Nakon poroda su me smjestili u predrađaonicu jer na odjelu nije bilo mjesta. Tamo sam bila 2 dana i i upoznala sve te sestre - tamo nisu sestre s odjela - uglavnom, znam da se ponavljam , ali zaista ne znam koja je bila pristupačnija i spremnija pomoći. 
Kad su me prebacili na odjel, onda sam se uvjerila da nažalost sestre s odjela nisu baš tako dobre. Čast izuzetcima!
Uglavnom, puno hvala svima iz Vinogradske što su mi porod i boravak u bolnici učinili koliko-toliko bezbolnim i da mi je sve ostalo u lijepom sjećanju!

----------


## ivy

Anna8, bravoo, čestitaam!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
kako je bebica?imaš negdje priču s poroda?  :Smile:  

moja je frendica isto nedavno rodila i isto su je stavili u predrađaonu zbog gužve na odjelu.
mislim da je ovo tvoje iskustvo sa osobljem relativno, jer meni su sestre u rađaoni bile polu koma i koma a na odjelu fantastične...to stvarno ovisi kome dopadneš

----------


## Anna8

Eto, izgleda da ipak ovisi kako kome dopadne! Još nisam stigla napisati priču s poroda, al budem ovih dana! Da se malo i nasmijete mojoj bedastoći!  :Grin:  
Bebica je dobro, puno papa i raste. Jedino je dosta rano dobio grčeve pa se sad s tim borimo!

----------


## little duck

> Evo da napokon i ja napišem svoje iskustvo iz Vinogradske!
>  Uglavnom, da ponovim ime topica - svaka riječ hvale!
> Rodila sam prije 2 tjedna, porodila me dr.Djaković za koju naprosto nemam riječi kojima bih ju dovoljno hvalila. Uz nju je bila sestra Lidija - također prekrasna žena s puno iskustva koja mi je puno pomogla!
> Dobila sam i epiduralnu i to bez ikakvih problema!
> Nakon poroda su me smjestili u predrađaonicu jer na odjelu nije bilo mjesta. Tamo sam bila 2 dana i i upoznala sve te sestre - tamo nisu sestre s odjela - uglavnom, znam da se ponavljam , ali zaista ne znam koja je bila pristupačnija i spremnija pomoći. 
> Kad su me prebacili na odjel, onda sam se uvjerila da nažalost sestre s odjela nisu baš tako dobre. Čast izuzetcima!
> Uglavnom, puno hvala svima iz Vinogradske što su mi porod i boravak u bolnici učinili koliko-toliko bezbolnim i da mi je sve ostalo u lijepom sjećanju!


I meni su bile ista doktorica i babica, i stvarno su odlicne...Znaci, ipak nije samo slucajno sve bilo tako odlicno s njihove strane!!

----------


## nela08

Danas bila na prvoj kontroli u Vinogradskoj (38. tjedan). 
Iako je sve bilo brzo, moram reći da su svi bili jako ljubazni! i baš mi se čini da će sve biti super tamo!    :Smile:  

Nalaz mi je F=x/2, portio omekšana, CC uloživ do unutarnjeg ušća, sekrecija sluzava. Kontrola za tjedan dana. 
Dr. Herman je rekao da je sve OK i da će beba brzo!!!! 
S obzirom da mi je termin 17.2. to brzo me malo iznenadilo pa nisam uspjela pitati šta znači to F =x/2...... otvorenost....pretpostavljam?! dva prsta??? Jel to puno?  :? 
Sutra se moram javiti svom ginekologu, ali ne mogu čekati da mi on to protumači!!! 
Jel mi može netko pomoći???! 

Hvala!
 :Smile:

----------


## J_a

> Ja sam u Vinogradskoj provela puna 3 tjedna i, ko što sam spomenula, jako sam zadovoljna i sestrama, i doktorima, i sestrama za bebe, pedijatricom, ukratko svime viđenim, a u 3 tjedna sam imala dovoljno vremena vidjet i upoznat odjel.
> Žao mi je bilo koga tko je u bilo kojoj bolnici imao loše iskustvo, ali u vezi ove priče nije mi baš jasno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  J_a prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


da nakon dugo vremena odgovorim, iako sam bila 10cm tvorena pitali su me zelim li epi, dbila, onda su mi dali nesto "protiv bolova"d čeg sam samo pvraćala, vodenjak mi je probusen u 7h a rodila sam u pol 2 tako da smatram da bi mi bilo lakše da sam hodala još 2 sata a ne bila prisiljena ležat probušenog vodenjaka jer bi se i beba lakše spustila i trudovi ne bi bili toliko bolni

----------


## J_a

[quote="

da nakon dugo vremena odgovorim, iako sam bila 10cm tvorena pitali su me zelim li epi, dbila, onda su mi dali nesto "protiv bolova"d čeg sam samo pvraćala, vodenjak mi je probusen u 7h a rodila sam u pol 2 tako da smatram da bi mi bilo lakše da sam hodala još 2 sata a ne bila prisiljena ležat probušenog vodenjaka jer bi se i beba lakše spustila i trudovi ne bi bili toliko bolni[/quote]

i da, dali su mi i drip da "ubrzaju"

----------


## Frida

> Ako si došla sasvim otvorena, a dotad ti nije samostalno puknuo vodenjak, kako bi inače rodila da ti ga nisu prokinuli?


Normalno, možda bi malo duže trajalo ali dijete se može roditi u vodenjaku, ja osobno poznajem dva dječaka koja su došla na svijet u vodenjaku.

----------


## Pepina

Ovdje sam se odlučila javiti samo zato što sam vidjela ime ove teme.Jako je lijepo što neki smatraju da toj bolnici treba dati same riječi hvale..
Ja samo i ovdje želim ukazati da to nisu zaslužili,a neću ponovo pisati zašto,pošto postoji tema koju sam otvorila vezano uz to.Nadam se da će sve buduće majke koje namjeravaju ići u to rodilište prethodno pročitati i moju temu pod naslovom "Kako smo dobili i izgubili anđela-kritika Vinogradske"-samo zbog toga da znaju gdje idu.I s čim imaju posla.Da ne dođu tamo nespremne.
Tu temu sam i pokrenula prvenstveno zbog toga.
Lijepi pozdrav svima i želim vam puno sreće u tom rodilištu...

----------


## Iva

Eto i moja šogica rodila prije par dana u Vinogradskoj, carskim ali iako je sve oko toga proslo ok, veli da bebe stalno nadohranjuju i da ih jako rijetko donose te da kratko ostaju s mamama...


_frida editirala dio koji nije u skladu sa pravilima foruma_

----------


## marka99

rijetko s mamama? :shock:  :shock: 
ja sam tamo rodila, nismo imali odmora ni sekunde, jer bebe su dolazile (ako se ne varam) ujutro rano prije vizite, pa nakon vizite opet dođu i budu sve do ručka oko 12-13, pa nakon ručka dodju pa odlaze kada je vrijeme posjeta (oko 16), pa ih nakon posjeta vraćaju do večere koja je koliko se sjćam oko 19..i onda dolaze i budu s mamama sve do 22-23 sata...pa ujutro sve ispočetka, budjenje oko pola 6 i sve u krug...to je bilo prije godinu dana i malo više pa se možda nešto primijenilo...

----------


## Cubana

> rijetko s mamama? :shock:  :shock: 
> ja sam tamo rodila, nismo imali odmora ni sekunde, jer bebe su dolazile (ako se ne varam) ujutro rano prije vizite, pa nakon vizite opet dođu i budu sve do ručka oko 12-13, pa nakon ručka dodju pa odlaze kada je vrijeme posjeta (oko 16), pa ih nakon posjeta vraćaju do večere koja je koliko se sjćam oko 19..i onda dolaze i budu s mamama sve do 22-23 sata...pa ujutro sve ispočetka, budjenje oko pola 6 i sve u krug...to je bilo prije godinu dana i malo više pa se možda nešto primijenilo...


Nije, sve je isto.

----------


## Mrvna

Sve je isto, uključujući i nadohranu. Moja mala je svaki put spavala ko top kad bi je doveli, prvi put sam je pupteno dojila tek kad smo došli doma. Na tome bi možda mogli malo poraditi.

----------


## Mrvna

> Sve je isto, uključujući i nadohranu. Moja mala je svaki put spavala ko top kad bi je doveli, prvi put sam je pupteno dojila tek kad smo došli doma. Na tome bi možda mogli malo poraditi.


pošteno, ne pupteno   :Laughing:

----------


## Neroslava

totalno OT: Mrvna, super ti je fotka u avataru   :Smile:

----------


## Lavica02

mi smo našu princezu  :Heart:  rodili u vinogradskoj 29.01.o.g. 

kao i svugdje i tamo rade različiti ljudi no većina ih je izvrsna ...

dr. mi je na pregledu 40+3 predložio inducirani porod na koji ja baš i nisam bila spremna no sumnjao je da bi se plodna voda mogla zazeleniti ... nakon razgovora sa suprugom odlučili smo se na inducirani, otišli po stvari, na kavu i vratila se u bolnicu ...
s obzirom da ricinus   :Rolling Eyes:  nije djelovao nakon prospavane noći i vizite otpraćena 8) sam do rađaone  ... suprug je već bio u čekaonici ... kako od trudova nije bilo niti T porod je induciran od samog početka (bila sam otvorena 2 cm) s dripom, vodenjak prekinut nakon cca 20-ak minuta (i da, plodna voda je počela zeleniti, tako je da odluka bila ispravna) ... iako mi je to drugi porod, nije bilo lako ... drip učini svoje + injekcije protiv bolova + injekcije za otvaranje ... ogromna, ali ogromna pomoć mi je bio suprug ... nakon samo 4 sata dripa + ručno otvaranje, izgon je krenuo, da nije bilo babice Blaženke, doktorica bi me izrezala uzduž i poprijeko, no Blaženka nije dala ... u rađaoni je bila jedna prekrasna mlada sestra (ne znam joj ime, no često je u kosi nosila špancisu s plavom mašnom) koja je mi je pokušala pomoći kako god je znala ... malena je stigla   :Heart:  stavili su mi je odmah na prsa ... za sat vremena su me vratili na odjel, sestra mi je odmah ponudila da mi pomogne (ako želim) oko tuširanja, čim sam se vratila s tuširanja donijeli su mi malenu  :Heart: ... 
bebe su zaista jako često tokom dana donošene (tako je bili kad sam i prvi puta radila, prije deset godina) i ostavljaju ih po par sati ... moja je sikila svaki puta kada bi ju donijeli ... nisam imala utisak da ih često sami hrane ...

većima sestara koje su s bebama su predivne ... pogotovo sestra Zila ... zaista imaju i strpljenja i živaca  :D  ... sestre koje su zadužene za rodilje, korektne su i hoće pomoći ... jedino što mi je išlo na nerve je nervoza pred vizitu   :Rolling Eyes:  ... ne znam da li je tako i u ostalim bolnicama, no toga se sjećam još s prvog poroda ... 

ono što se jako popravilo je čistoća u tuš kabinama i na wc-u  :D 

da ponovo rađam, izabrala bih ponovo vinogradsku i tražila babicu Blaženku i supruga uz sebe

----------


## Lavica02

mi smo našu princezu  :Heart:  rodili u vinogradskoj 29.01.o.g. 

kao i svugdje i tamo rade različiti ljudi no većina ih je izvrsna ...

dr. mi je na pregledu 40+3 predložio inducirani porod na koji ja baš i nisam bila spremna no sumnjao je da bi se plodna voda mogla zazeleniti ... nakon razgovora sa suprugom odlučili smo se na inducirani, otišli po stvari, na kavu i vratila se u bolnicu ...
s obzirom da ricinus   :Rolling Eyes:  nije djelovao nakon prospavane noći i vizite otpraćena 8) sam do rađaone  ... suprug je već bio u čekaonici ... kako od trudova nije bilo niti T porod je induciran od samog početka (bila sam otvorena 2 cm) s dripom, vodenjak prekinut nakon cca 20-ak minuta (i da, plodna voda je počela zeleniti, tako je da odluka bila ispravna) ... iako mi je to drugi porod, nije bilo lako ... drip učini svoje + injekcije protiv bolova + injekcije za otvaranje ... ogromna, ali ogromna pomoć mi je bio suprug ... nakon samo 4 sata dripa + ručno otvaranje, izgon je krenuo, da nije bilo babice Blaženke, doktorica bi me izrezala uzduž i poprijeko, no Blaženka nije dala ... u rađaoni je bila jedna prekrasna mlada sestra (ne znam joj ime, no često je u kosi nosila špancisu s plavom mašnom) koja je mi je pokušala pomoći kako god je znala ... malena je stigla   :Heart:  stavili su mi je odmah na prsa ... za sat vremena su me vratili na odjel, sestra mi je odmah ponudila da mi pomogne (ako želim) oko tuširanja, čim sam se vratila s tuširanja donijeli su mi malenu  :Heart: ... 
bebe su zaista jako često tokom dana donošene (tako je bili kad sam i prvi puta radila, prije deset godina) i ostavljaju ih po par sati ... moja je sikila svaki puta kada bi ju donijeli ... nisam imala utisak da ih često sami hrane ...

većima sestara koje su s bebama su predivne ... pogotovo sestra Zila ... zaista imaju i strpljenja i živaca  :D  ... sestre koje su zadužene za rodilje, korektne su i hoće pomoći ... jedino što mi je išlo na nerve je nervoza pred vizitu   :Rolling Eyes:  ... ne znam da li je tako i u ostalim bolnicama, no toga se sjećam još s prvog poroda ... 

ono što se jako popravilo je čistoća u tuš kabinama i na wc-u  :D 

da ponovo rađam, izabrala bih ponovo vinogradsku i tražila babicu Blaženku i supruga uz sebe

----------


## noklica

jel mi moze netko reci kakva je situacija sada po ljeti.. posto su po 4 zene u sobi, jel se skapava od vrucine ili su nabavili klime?? Cula sam neku pricu da svaka soba ima klima uredaj, pa mi je u to tesko povjerovat...

----------


## Neroslava

Klime su u sobama imali još prije godinu dana kad sam ja tamo ležala. Samo se treba potrefiti da su ti normalne cimerice, pa da se dogovorite oko klime kad bebači nisu s vama (jedino kaj ti je to kratko, jer bebe donose puno puta na dan po sat ili dva, a ako neka od mama i beba taj dan idu doma, onda joj bebicu ostave od jutra s njom  :Smile: )

----------


## Mrva

dal ima koja cura iskustva sa sestrom Vesnom na porodu? dal radi epiziotomiju rutinski ili ipak ne?

----------


## silvy

Mene zanima da li prave probleme ako se prema adresi stanovanja ne pripada toj bolnici???

Ja bih inace trebala roditi u Petrovoj (prema adresi), ali mi se tamo ne ide...

I da li je netko od vas cura donirao maticne stanice za Zakladu Ana Rukavinau toj bolnici?

----------


## Neroslava

Prije godinu dana me nitko nije pitao odakle sam i kud spadam, mislim da je i dalje tako.

----------


## Ninči

> Mene zanima da li prave probleme ako se prema adresi stanovanja ne pripada toj bolnici???
> 
> Ja bih inace trebala roditi u Petrovoj (prema adresi), ali mi se tamo ne ide...
> 
> I da li je netko od vas cura donirao maticne stanice za Zakladu Ana Rukavinau toj bolnici?


Znam da je offtopic...ali ja sam mislila da D.Selo pripada pod Merkur :/ Samnom su u rodilištu ležale žene iz D. Sela. A ja sam iz Sesveta i spadam pod Merkur, pa mi je nekako logično da i D.Selo spada pod Merkur. :/

----------


## silvy

> silvy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene zanima da li prave probleme ako se prema adresi stanovanja ne pripada toj bolnici???
> 
> Ja bih inace trebala roditi u Petrovoj (prema adresi), ali mi se tamo ne ide...
> 
> I da li je netko od vas cura donirao maticne stanice za Zakladu Ana Rukavinau toj bolnici?
> 
> ...


Dugo Selo spada pod Petrovu..Da, malo je cudno, ali eto! A u Petrovu mi se ne ide iz mnogo razloga...Prvu put sam je uspjela izbjeci pa bih i ovaj put pokusala
 :Smile:

----------


## silvy

> silvy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene zanima da li prave probleme ako se prema adresi stanovanja ne pripada toj bolnici???
> 
> Ja bih inace trebala roditi u Petrovoj (prema adresi), ali mi se tamo ne ide...
> 
> I da li je netko od vas cura donirao maticne stanice za Zakladu Ana Rukavinau toj bolnici?
> 
> ...


Dugo Selo spada pod Petrovu..Da, malo je cudno, ali eto! A u Petrovu mi se ne ide iz mnogo razloga...Prvu put sam je uspjela izbjeci pa bih i ovaj put pokusala
 :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

A kad ti je termin? Možeš i u Merkur ako ti je termin nakon ovih radova. Ali sudeći po iskustvima, i Vinogradska će te primiti bez problema.  :Smile:  

Znači, kad se preselimo u Rugvicu i prijavimo se tamo, i mi ćemo spadati pod Petrovu? :/ Ništa, onda definitivno rađam kod kuće  :Grin:

----------


## kajsa

> Prije godinu dana me nitko nije pitao odakle sam i kud spadam, mislim da je i dalje tako.


Bilo je promjena....
Po novom gledaju gdje spadaš, ali mislim da hitni slučaj ne bi smjeli odbiti (recimo kad dođeš s trudovima). 
I za preglede u TA se treba naručivati (barem je tako pisalo na vratima rodilišta, od 1.6.2009.), a prije si samo došao i predao knjižicu.

----------


## Rency

ja rodila u trecem mjesecu u vinogradskoj ,a po mjestu  stan.spadam u petrovu i nitko me nis nije pitao :/

----------


## silvy

Normalno me ne smiju vratiti ako dodjem s trudovima, da to naprave ja mislim da bi ih MM stavio u sve medije  :Smile:  
Nego ja zelim donirati maticne stanice i za to moram otici na nekoliko pregleda u bolnicu u kojoj se zelim poroditi (barem sam tako cula, jos moram provjeriti) pa me to muci da kad se htjednem naruciti na pregled ne bi rekli:" E ne moze ne spadas kod nas!" To me malo muci...Morati cu ih onda nazvati i vidjeti sto ce mi reci....Mislila sam da netko ovdje ima takvih iskustava...

----------


## kajsa

> Normalno me ne smiju vratiti ako dodjem s trudovima, da to naprave ja mislim da bi ih MM stavio u sve medije  
> Nego ja zelim donirati maticne stanice i za to moram otici na nekoliko pregleda u bolnicu u kojoj se zelim poroditi (barem sam tako cula, jos moram provjeriti) pa me to muci da kad se htjednem naruciti na pregled ne bi rekli:" E ne moze ne spadas kod nas!" To me malo muci...Morati cu ih onda nazvati i vidjeti sto ce mi reci....Mislila sam da netko ovdje ima takvih iskustava...


Ne znam za donaciju, mi smo uzimali matične stanice za vlastite potrebe. 
Nisam išla na preglede u bolnicu (osim kad sam došla u hitnu pa sam bila hospitalizirana). 
MM je uplatio prije poroda oko 1000 kn za troškove uzimanja MS, a  ako doniraš onda to ne plaćaš. 
Ne znam jel trebaš ići tamo na pregled ako doniraš, mi smo na dan poroda samo došli s onim koferom i oni su dalje o svemu brinuli.

----------


## Mrvna

> Normalno me ne smiju vratiti ako dodjem s trudovima, da to naprave ja mislim da bi ih MM stavio u sve medije  
> Nego ja zelim donirati maticne stanice i za to moram otici na nekoliko pregleda u bolnicu u kojoj se zelim poroditi (barem sam tako cula, jos moram provjeriti) pa me to muci da kad se htjednem naruciti na pregled ne bi rekli:" E ne moze ne spadas kod nas!" To me malo muci...Morati cu ih onda nazvati i vidjeti sto ce mi reci....Mislila sam da netko ovdje ima takvih iskustava...


Ja jesam išla na pregled u trudničku ambulantu kod njih ali me tad nisu ništa pitali o matičnima. Tek kad sam došla roditi sam im dala papire. Mislim da pregledi nemaju veze s tim gdje ideš na preglede.

----------


## silvy

> silvy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Normalno me ne smiju vratiti ako dodjem s trudovima, da to naprave ja mislim da bi ih MM stavio u sve medije  
> Nego ja zelim donirati maticne stanice i za to moram otici na nekoliko pregleda u bolnicu u kojoj se zelim poroditi (barem sam tako cula, jos moram provjeriti) pa me to muci da kad se htjednem naruciti na pregled ne bi rekli:" E ne moze ne spadas kod nas!" To me malo muci...Morati cu ih onda nazvati i vidjeti sto ce mi reci....Mislila sam da netko ovdje ima takvih iskustava...
> 
> 
> Ja jesam išla na pregled u trudničku ambulantu kod njih ali me tad nisu ništa pitali o matičnima. Tek kad sam došla roditi sam im dala papire. Mislim da pregledi nemaju veze s tim gdje ideš na preglede.



E onda je to super...Ali danas cujem od kolegice da su njezine dvije prijateljice vratili iz Vinogradske s trudovima :shock:  Sad sam bas izbezumljena....Jednostavno ne zelim u Petrovu, ne zelim im dati 400kn (ili koloko vec) za tecaj da bi MM mogao prisustvovati porodu, osim toga puno djece se zarazi tamo bakterijama, to ne zelim.....

----------


## Lady Grey

Neki dan sam se naručivala za prvi pregled u trudničkoj ambulanti (sad sam 36. tjedan i planiram tamo roditi), i vrlo detaljno su me ispitali i provjerili u kojem kvartu živim ... izgleda da su jako počeli paziti na to.

----------


## Rency

pa do prije par mjeseci ss nije trebalo narucivati u trudnicku,to je izgleda isto neka novina...

----------


## Mrvna

Jest da je to bilo davno ali neke metode pale uvijek. Kad je bila trudna, mama mi je došla u Vinogradsku jer nije željela u Petrovu u koju pripada (neke stvari su izgleda vječne). Kad su joj rekli da je neće primiti i nek ide u Petrovu, ona je sjela na štenge. Iznervirana sestra ju je pitala koji jarac izvodi a mama je rekla da ona hoće roditi u ovoj bolnici, pa makar i u haustoru.   :Grin:  Samo treba imat petlje.

----------


## silvy

> Jest da je to bilo davno ali neke metode pale uvijek. Kad je bila trudna, mama mi je došla u Vinogradsku jer nije željela u Petrovu u koju pripada (neke stvari su izgleda vječne). Kad su joj rekli da je neće primiti i nek ide u Petrovu, ona je sjela na štenge. Iznervirana sestra ju je pitala koji jarac izvodi a mama je rekla da ona hoće roditi u ovoj bolnici, pa makar i u haustoru.   Samo treba imat petlje.


Pa mislim da oni NE SMIJU vratiti nikoga s trudovima jer se radi o hitnom slucaju...Bilo gdje  na svijetu u bilo koju bolnicu da dodjete s trudovima ne smije vas nitko pitati odkuda ste, ali oni to pokusavaju...I mislim da ako imas petlju da im se suprostavis  onda  te moraju primiti...Bas cu otvoriti novi topic da vidim da li je itko vracen s trudovima iz neke nase bolnice...
Svakako vodim MM sa sobom, on ima petlju za sve  :Smile:

----------


## Mrva

da, al onda ona koja ima petlje dalje može strahovat kako će se prema njoj ophodit i tome sl...

----------


## Mrvna

Ma ne nužno. Pa nisi bila ni bezobrazna ni gruba. Isplati se i napomenuti kako želišp roditi tu jer si čula najbolje stvari i imaš najviše povjerenja u osoblje  :Wink:  A uostalom, sestra koja je meni otvorila vrata i upisivala podatke se kasnije nije pojavljivala. SUmnjam da će ti na karton nakeljit "problematična, molim maltretirat" 
 :Grin:

----------


## Mrva

> Ma ne nužno. Pa nisi bila ni bezobrazna ni gruba. Isplati se i napomenuti kako želišp roditi tu jer si čula najbolje stvari i imaš najviše povjerenja u osoblje  A uostalom, sestra koja je meni otvorila vrata i upisivala podatke se kasnije nije pojavljivala. SUmnjam da će ti na karton nakeljit "problematična, molim maltretirat"


da, vjerujem, nije loše probati, ak ide,ide...
imam tam jednu babicu, kaj mislite jel bi išta mogla pomoći bar da me tam prime iako ona recimo nije tad u smjeni...

----------


## Mrvna

> Mrvna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma ne nužno. Pa nisi bila ni bezobrazna ni gruba. Isplati se i napomenuti kako želišp roditi tu jer si čula najbolje stvari i imaš najviše povjerenja u osoblje  A uostalom, sestra koja je meni otvorila vrata i upisivala podatke se kasnije nije pojavljivala. SUmnjam da će ti na karton nakeljit "problematična, molim maltretirat" 
> 
> 
> 
> da, vjerujem, nije loše probati, ak ide,ide...
> imam tam jednu babicu, kaj mislite jel bi išta mogla pomoći bar da me tam prime iako ona recimo nije tad u smjeni...


vjerujem da bi

----------


## noklica

problem kaj vracaju je zato sto nas je eto prosli tjedan bilo 34 vise.. tocnije 83 zene su bile zaprimljene i uvjeti su neljudski.. Pola od tih zena ne zeli ici niti u Petrovu niti u Merkur, a neke nisu iz Zagreba, pa si zele roditi u Vinogradskoj. To je doktore nazalost natjeralo da salju zene tamo gdje pripadaju. Kada je ok stanje onda ne vracaju. Ja rodila bila u srijedu, a u cetvrtak je 13 zena stajalo u hodniku s trudovima, a 5 boxeva....

----------


## nela30

prije 2 i po mjeseca sam rodila u Vinogradskoj na carski rez zbog stava bebe na zadak. Imam samo riječi pohvale na osoblje,a higijenski uvjeti su za neku drugu priču.Inače i spada po mjestu stanovanja u tu bolnicu.čitam vaš posti mogu samo nadodati da su dolazile žene sa trudovima koje su pripadale u dr. bolnice i nisu ih primili nego su ih poslali da rode tamo gdje i pripadaju. :/ što po meni i nije humano  :Sad:

----------


## Anemona

> problem kaj vracaju je zato sto nas je eto prosli tjedan bilo 34 vise.. tocnije 83 zene su bile zaprimljene i uvjeti su neljudski.. Pola od tih zena ne zeli ici niti u Petrovu niti u Merkur, *a neke nisu iz Zagreba, pa si zele roditi u Vinogradskoj.* To je doktore nazalost natjeralo da salju zene tamo gdje pripadaju. Kada je ok stanje onda ne vracaju. Ja rodila bila u srijedu, a u cetvrtak je 13 zena stajalo u hodniku s trudovima, a 5 boxeva....


Ovo mi nije baš lijepo zazvučalo. A znaš ti da postoje i neke žene iz Zagreba, koje "si žele" roditi u Rijeci, a i u Varaždinu?  :shock:   :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Inače gdje ima taj "popis" tko gdje spada?

----------


## noklica

zvucalo lijepo ili ne, nekada nemamo pravo birati jer jednostavno moramo ici tamo kamo spadamo. Popis??? Pa znas valjda kojoj opcini/gradu pripadas. Imas u novinama sto se tice Zagreba gdje spadas ako si iz Zagreba. Jasno je da ako se zateknes u drugom gradu te moraju primiti ako dode do komplikacija ili ne znam sto se desi ili se dode do najblize bolnice ako je hitno, ali ako nije mislim da je ok od doktora ako ima 83 zene na odjelu, odnosno preko 30 vise od smjestajnog kapaciteta da vracaju zene tamo gdje spadaju prema mjestu prebivalista, konkretno kada je o Zagrebu rijec. Svi znamo da svi hitaju u Vinogradsku jer su doktori i osoblje super, ali onda bi trebali pokrenuti nesto da se prosiri njihov kapacitet, a ne da zene leze i radaju doslovno u hodniku.

----------


## Anemona

> zvucalo lijepo ili ne, nekada nemamo pravo birati jer jednostavno moramo ici tamo kamo spadamo. Popis??? Pa znas valjda kojoj opcini/gradu pripadas. Imas u novinama sto se tice Zagreba gdje spadas ako si iz Zagreba. Jasno je da ako se zateknes u drugom gradu te moraju primiti ako dode do komplikacija ili ne znam sto se desi ili se dode do najblize bolnice ako je hitno, ali ako nije mislim da je ok od doktora ako ima 83 zene na odjelu, odnosno preko 30 vise od smjestajnog kapaciteta da vracaju zene tamo gdje spadaju prema mjestu prebivalista, konkretno kada je o Zagrebu rijec. Svi znamo da svi hitaju u Vinogradsku jer su doktori i osoblje super, ali onda bi trebali pokrenuti nesto da se prosiri njihov kapacitet, a ne da zene leze i radaju doslovno u hodniku.


Misliš da sam ja Vinogradsku birala iz komocije i hira?
Imala sam komplikacije u trudnoći koje su zahtijevala tretman u bolnici koji naša lokalna bolnica nema. I da, dr. me je poslao baš u Vinogradsku, baš kod određene dr. jer je ona bila jedan od najboljih stručnjaka na tom području. Inače bih radije bolnicu koja ima rooming, ali nisam mogla riskirati.
I misliš da je u redu i pošteno što ću kod drugog poroda vjerojatno biti odbijena u Vinogradskoj i biti prisiljena otiči u lokalnu bolnicu, koja nije dovoljno opremljena, stručna,... što več???
I opet ponavljam, ne hitaju svi u Vinogradsku ili neku drugu bolnicu zato jer bi baš htjeli da im piše mjesto rođenja Zagreb, nego iz stvarne potrebe. Tako da smanjiš malo doživljaje.

----------


## Mrvna

> Ja rodila bila u srijedu, a u cetvrtak je 13 zena stajalo u hodniku s trudovima, a 5 boxeva....


Ista je situacija bila i kad sam ja rađala, s tim da sam ja mogućnost da šećem po hodniku za vrijeme trudova shvatila kao pozitivnu stvar.

----------


## noklica

> noklica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zvucalo lijepo ili ne, nekada nemamo pravo birati jer jednostavno moramo ici tamo kamo spadamo. Popis??? Pa znas valjda kojoj opcini/gradu pripadas. Imas u novinama sto se tice Zagreba gdje spadas ako si iz Zagreba. Jasno je da ako se zateknes u drugom gradu te moraju primiti ako dode do komplikacija ili ne znam sto se desi ili se dode do najblize bolnice ako je hitno, ali ako nije mislim da je ok od doktora ako ima 83 zene na odjelu, odnosno preko 30 vise od smjestajnog kapaciteta da vracaju zene tamo gdje spadaju prema mjestu prebivalista, konkretno kada je o Zagrebu rijec. Svi znamo da svi hitaju u Vinogradsku jer su doktori i osoblje super, ali onda bi trebali pokrenuti nesto da se prosiri njihov kapacitet, a ne da zene leze i radaju doslovno u hodniku.
> 
> 
> Misliš da sam ja Vinogradsku birala iz komocije i hira?
> Imala sam komplikacije u trudnoći koje su zahtijevala tretman u bolnici koji naša lokalna bolnica nema. I da, dr. me je poslao baš u Vinogradsku, baš kod određene dr. jer je ona bila jedan od najboljih stručnjaka na tom području. Inače bih radije bolnicu koja ima rooming, ali nisam mogla riskirati.
> I misliš da je u redu i pošteno što ću kod drugog poroda vjerojatno biti odbijena u Vinogradskoj i biti prisiljena otiči u lokalnu bolnicu, koja nije dovoljno opremljena, stručna,... što več???
> I opet ponavljam, ne hitaju svi u Vinogradsku ili neku drugu bolnicu zato jer bi baš htjeli da im piše mjesto rođenja Zagreb, nego iz stvarne potrebe. Tako da smanjiš malo doživljaje.


pa to i je razlog da te se primi u Vinogradskoj, hvala bogu da je, sama si dala odgovor, a ja stvarno nemam zasto smanjivat dozivljaje jer sam vidjela kakva je bila situacija i doktori i sestre su nam komentirali da su prisiljeni odbijati pacijentice zbog nedostatka kapaciteta.

----------


## Smajlić

ovo mi je iskreno prvi glas, da po novom svakako moraš roditi u bolnici u koju spadaš....
hm....nema mi puno smisla.
Osim toga, moje novce za tečaj će sigurno uzet, npr. u Vž, zar ne?
Pa kako me onda mogu vratiti?

----------


## Mrva

vinogradska ok, samo im fale stolčeki...lopte...

----------


## sandra23

Na račun odbijanja u Vin i ostalim bolnicama,odnosno slanju po mjestu stanovanja,razgovarala sam sa svojom gin.Ugl to je vrijedilo sada po ljeti za vrijeme godišnjih i smanjenog kapaciteta zbog manjka osoblja.Kao,kaže ona, sad sve radi po starom i možeš rodit gdje želiš.(makar i inače imaš to pravo) Ako još uz to imaš i uputnicu mogu ti stavit soli na rep,moraju te primiti.Utješno.

----------


## nela30

> Na račun odbijanja u Vin i ostalim bolnicama,odnosno slanju po mjestu stanovanja,razgovarala sam sa svojom gin.Ugl to je vrijedilo sada po ljeti za vrijeme godišnjih i smanjenog kapaciteta zbog manjka osoblja.Kao,kaže ona, sad sve radi po starom i možeš rodit gdje želiš.(makar i inače imaš to pravo) Ako još uz to imaš i uputnicu mogu ti stavit soli na rep,moraju te primiti.Utješno.


mislim da nisi upravu jer koliko znam moja sestra ide na preglede u TA u Vinogradskoj i procedura je i dalje ista,moraš se naručivati i moraš pripadati toj bolnici po mjestu stanovanja. nije to zbog godišnjih odmora nego zbog pretrpanosti u rodilišu jer jako puno žena žele baš tamo rodii,a oni nemaju taj kapacitet

----------


## sandra23

ja samo kažem šta mi je moja ginekologica rekla prije 3 dana.ja ću se svejedno naručiti na pregled tamu,zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## argentina

pitanje za sve curke koje su rodile u vinogradkoj   :Smile:  
jel daju da se unosi velika troba u rodiliste?
mislim, torba mi nije sad ogromna, ali je dosta velika (mislim samo vir ulosci i mantil mi puno zauzimaju).
uglavnom, procitala sam negdje na netu popis sto sve treba nositi za rađaonu pa mi se to čini malo stvari.
tako da sam spakirala 2 torbe, tj ruksak koji ce ici sa mnom na porod i jednu torbu veliku, koja ce biti u autu pa kad rodim ce mi ju muz dofurati.

sta kazete?

----------


## Anemona

> pitanje za sve curke koje su rodile u vinogradkoj   
> jel daju da se unosi velika troba u rodiliste?
> mislim, torba mi nije sad ogromna, ali je dosta velika (mislim samo vir ulosci i mantil mi puno zauzimaju).
> uglavnom, procitala sam negdje na netu popis sto sve treba nositi za rađaonu pa mi se to čini malo stvari.
> tako da sam spakirala 2 torbe, tj ruksak koji ce ici sa mnom na porod i jednu torbu veliku, koja ce biti u autu pa kad rodim ce mi ju muz dofurati.
> 
> sta kazete?


Mislim da je moj kofer bio največi u bolnici i nije bilo nikakvih problema, nema ograničenja za veličinu torbe, samo u rađaonu u principu ne možeš nešto specijalno unjeti.  :/ 
Ja sam na vrh kofera stavila vrečicu sa britvicom, WC papirom, 2 uloška ručnikom, to su stvari koje su mi trebale kod pripreme za porod, a u rađaonu je MM donio u svojoj torbici: fotić, malu Janu, papirnate maramice, melem. 
Od toga: voda mi nije trebala, jer smo imali pipu u boxu, fotić smo zaboravili koristiti, melem mi nije trebao, a maramice smo koristili za hladne obloge na glavi. Drugi put bi svakako ponjela tetra pelenu ili maleni ručnikić za obloge, ako bi mi opet trebalo, jer mi je bilo užasno vruče "u glavi".
E da, kofer je sestra cijelo vrijeme vukla za mnom: prijem, priprema, box, soba, ali nije kofer u boxu kraj tebe, nego u njihovom "odlagalištu za stvari" na ulasku u rađaonu.
E da, i mobitel si stavi na vrh torbe, da ti ga kasnije sestra može dodati.

----------


## Anemona

Što se tiče kućne haljine /šlafruga/mantila, kako ga več tko zove, ja sam imala krasan od frotira. Naravno zauzeo je pola torbe, a nije mi uopće trebao. U sobama je jako vruče radi bebica, a za posjeti ti preporučam čim tanji i ja bih po mogućnosti uzela s kratkim rukavima.

----------


## Točka

> pitanje za sve curke koje su rodile u vinogradkoj   
> jel daju da se unosi velika troba u rodiliste?
> mislim, torba mi nije sad ogromna, ali je dosta velika (mislim samo vir ulosci i mantil mi puno zauzimaju).
> uglavnom, procitala sam negdje na netu popis sto sve treba nositi za rađaonu pa mi se to čini malo stvari.
> tako da sam spakirala 2 torbe, tj ruksak koji ce ici sa mnom na porod i jednu torbu veliku, koja ce biti u autu pa kad rodim ce mi ju muz dofurati.
> 
> sta kazete?


Meni nitko nije ništa komentirao za torbu. Tj. radilo se o koferu, srednje veličine, jer mi u mali nije naravno sve stalo.   :Rolling Eyes:  

U rađaonu nisam ništa unosila. Kofer me uredno čekao u sobi kraj kreveta.

----------


## Mrvna

Moja torba (oveća) je smještena u ormariće na hodniku. Uz nju je bio i mali ruksak koji sam htjela imati u rađaonici (mp3 player, Avenova voda u spreju, maramice, fruktoza......). Kad sam konačno došla u rađaonicu i pitala sestru za taj mali ruksak, ona je rekla da mi ništa od toga neće trebati. Pošto je to rekla sa smiješkom i utješno a ja sam bila mrtva umorna, nije mi se dalo inzistirati, samo mi je donijela mobitel da mogu pozvati mm-a. I zbilja, ništa mi nije falilo.

----------


## ivy

pošto sam obje trudnoće čuvala u vinogradskoj nagledala sam se kofera i kofera  :Grin:  (da ne govorim o laptopima, televizorima,..)
u svakom slučaju bolje vam je rasporediti u dvije manje torbe da bar jedna stane u onaj ormarić koji (ako imate sreće) dobijete uz krevet.
ja u rađaonu nisam nosila ništa i ne znam kako bi i mogla nešto hendlati da sam nosila. MM je imao fotić, maramice i sl.
što se uložaka koji vam zauzimaju gro prostora tiče,bolje vam je uzeti jedan, dva paketića, a ostale ostaviti mužu da vam donosi svaki dan. isto i sa wc papirom

----------


## Anemona

> pošto sam obje trudnoće čuvala u vinogradskoj nagledala sam se kofera i kofera  (da ne govorim o laptopima, televizorima,..)
> u svakom slučaju bolje vam je rasporediti u dvije manje torbe da bar jedna stane u onaj ormarić koji (ako imate sreće) dobijete uz krevet.
> ja u rađaonu nisam nosila ništa i ne znam kako bi i mogla nešto hendlati da sam nosila. MM je imao fotić, maramice i sl.
> što se uložaka koji vam zauzimaju gro prostora tiče,bolje vam je uzeti jedan, dva paketića, a ostale ostaviti mužu da vam donosi svaki dan. isto i sa wc papirom


Ja sam bila na pomočnom krevetu i nakon poroda i kad sam bila za vrijeme trudnoće u bolnici. Baš imam sreće.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Dakle, ormarić nisam imala, a kofer sam parkirala sastrane.

----------


## ivy

> ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pošto sam obje trudnoće čuvala u vinogradskoj nagledala sam se kofera i kofera  (da ne govorim o laptopima, televizorima,..)
> u svakom slučaju bolje vam je rasporediti u dvije manje torbe da bar jedna stane u onaj ormarić koji (ako imate sreće) dobijete uz krevet.
> ja u rađaonu nisam nosila ništa i ne znam kako bi i mogla nešto hendlati da sam nosila. MM je imao fotić, maramice i sl.
> što se uložaka koji vam zauzimaju gro prostora tiče,bolje vam je uzeti jedan, dva paketića, a ostale ostaviti mužu da vam donosi svaki dan. isto i sa wc papirom
> 
> 
> ...


da bude to često :/ jedino onda se treba izboriti za stolicu umjesto ormarića jer imaš pravo na nju za razliku od onih koji imaju ormariće (e, jesmo jadna država  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Točka

eh... i ja sam bila na pomoćnom krevetu cijelo vrijeme, od poroda do odlaska kući.
Kofer sam držala ispod kreveta da nikome ne smeta. A na stolici sam držala samo najnužnije.

----------


## noklica

na moj kofer su sestre pitale ko se tu doselio   :Laughing:  ali s obzirom da mi je bilo drugo iskustvo, mogu reci da sam pametno spakirala sve od doma da mi nis nisu morali donositi.. sto se tice slafruka (mantila), meni nije trebao i odmah sam ga vratila doma prvi puta, a drugi puta ga nisam niti imala... tamo je prevruce za tak nesto... ja preporucam cak spavacicu s kratkim rukavima jer je u sobama prevruce kad zakure... a kure tako da je u sobama definitivno +40....

----------


## argentina

hvala curke   :Smile:  
morat ću prepakirati malo...
šlafrok mi dakle neće definitivno trebati, jer je meni inače vruće više nego drugima, a nemam neki tanji, nego onaj debeli frotirni.
ako zatreba, donijet će muž.
pa da, tako ću si osloboditi većinu torbe pa da sve imam na jednom mjestu   :Grin:  
valjda neće bit problema.

noklica kako si mi? evo ja jos mjesec dana...

----------


## jurisnik

> Što se tiče kućne haljine /šlafruga/mantila, kako ga več tko zove, ja sam imala krasan od frotira. Naravno zauzeo je pola torbe, a nije mi uopće trebao. U sobama je jako vruče radi bebica, a za posjeti ti preporučam čim tanji i ja bih po mogućnosti uzela s kratkim rukavima.



Ja ovaj put planiram ponijeti samo gornji dio trenirke.

----------


## noklica

> hvala curke   
> morat ću prepakirati malo...
> šlafrok mi dakle neće definitivno trebati, jer je meni inače vruće više nego drugima, a nemam neki tanji, nego onaj debeli frotirni.
> ako zatreba, donijet će muž.
> pa da, tako ću si osloboditi većinu torbe pa da sve imam na jednom mjestu   
> valjda neće bit problema.
> 
> noklica kako si mi? evo ja jos mjesec dana...


vidim da ti je jos malo ostalo cim ti kofere pakiras  :Smile: ... kaj ce ti slafrok, ionak si za 3 dana vani  :Smile:  Ja samo savjetujem za Vinogradsku (neznam kak je u drugim rodilistima) barem 2 paketa domestos vlaznih maramica jer su higijenski uvjeti u wc-u koma... nema veze kaj ne sjedamo na skoljku itd... ali uvijek treba sve prebrisati.... ja sam se zgrazavala... vikendom je posebna koma jer nema sefova, pa su i cistacice slobodnije..... a wc-i i tusevi koma.

Htjela bi jos samo navesti jednu groznu stvar, a to je da su povadili kljuceve iz svih wc-a i tus kabina, pa zene koje nemaju osnova kulture samo upadaju niti ne pokucaju da vide jel netko unutra.... meni koja sam rodila na carski je to bilo uzas jer sam se morala obavezno drzati za onu stangu, tak da nisam mogla utjecati kad mi netko upadne da se drzim za kvaku... prestrasno.

----------


## Točka

> .... a wc-i i tusevi koma.


To riješiš tako da se tuširaš odmah ujutro čim te probude. Tada je sve bilo čisto.

----------


## Anemona

Ja recimo kad sam bila u Vinogradskoj nikad nisam imala primjedbe na higijenske uvjete, a inače sam posebno osjetljiva na to.  :/ 
Nosila sam Domestos maramice, ali ih nisam upotrebljavala, djelomično jer nije bilo potrebe, a djelomično jer nisam željela smrditi po kemikalijama radi bebe, a bome i nisu mi uopće bile na pameti. Jednostavno se nisam imala snage još i time zamarati.

----------


## noklica

> noklica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .... a wc-i i tusevi koma.
> 
> 
> To riješiš tako da se tuširaš odmah ujutro čim te probude. Tada je sve bilo čisto.


 o tome i pricam... ni ujutro nije bilo cisto jer nisu cistile... ocistile su tek negdje oko podneva prije rucka AKO! i onda popodne oko 17-18 tak da je do jutra zgledalo opet koma...

----------


## ivy

potpis na anemonu i htjela bih samo nešto dodati. čistaćice čiste bar 4 puta na dan - sve.i to najmanje 4. znam jer su me non stop budile ulazeći u sobu i kucajući mi na vrata wc-a. cure ne znam kakva su bila vaša iskustva al ja sam tamo ležala mjesecima.

jednostavno je protok žena ogroman. mi smo se dizali ujutro u 5 za tuširanje jer su onda tuševi bili čisti. dovoljno je da vam dvije krvareće rodilje budu u tušu prije vas da se osjeti da nije čisto. problem je u postotku žena koje ne čiste za sobom, nego su ulošci na sve strane.

u wc pored ambulante gotovo svakih pola sata dolazi na 
kupanje žene koja je netom rodila, potpuno jadna, jedva sebe drži a kamoli još da i pazi kako ostavlja za sobom

samo stajem u obranu čistaćica koje sam eto silom prilika upoznala i koje stvarno daju sve od sebe u poslu

----------


## argentina

ok, dakle higijena - takva je kakva je. nekima paše nekima ne.
meni je trenutno nekako najbitniji ovaj prvi dio cijele priče, a to je sam porod.

opat imam pitanja  :Smile: 
jel mogu dok imam trudove malo hodati okolo, ili se barem kretati oko kreveta?
ili baš striktno ide ležanje?

----------


## ivy

> ok, dakle higijena - takva je kakva je. nekima paše nekima ne.
> meni je trenutno nekako najbitniji ovaj prvi dio cijele priče, a to je sam porod.
> 
> opat imam pitanja 
> jel mogu dok imam trudove malo hodati okolo, ili se barem kretati oko kreveta?
> ili baš striktno ide ležanje?


ja sam na prvom porodu dugo hodala...mislim hodala  :Grin:  , trčala okolo, prala kosu, slagala stvari, telefonirala...  :Smile:  kad su bili na 7 minuta, vodili me u box

----------


## Točka

Ja sam došla 4 cm otvorena. Poslali me odmah na "obradu", i nakon toga u rađaonu. Ležala sam cijelo vrijeme s prikopčanim CTG-om.

----------


## little duck

> potpis na anemonu i htjela bih samo nešto dodati. čistaćice čiste bar 4 puta na dan - sve.i to najmanje 4. znam jer su me non stop budile ulazeći u sobu i kucajući mi na vrata wc-a. cure ne znam kakva su bila vaša iskustva al ja sam tamo ležala mjesecima.
> 
> jednostavno je protok žena ogroman. mi smo se dizali ujutro u 5 za tuširanje jer su onda tuševi bili čisti. dovoljno je da vam dvije krvareće rodilje budu u tušu prije vas da se osjeti da nije čisto. problem je u postotku žena koje ne čiste za sobom, nego su ulošci na sve strane.
> 
> u wc pored ambulante gotovo svakih pola sata dolazi na 
> kupanje žene koja je netom rodila, potpuno jadna, jedva sebe drži a kamoli još da i pazi kako ostavlja za sobom
> 
> samo stajem u obranu čistaćica koje sam eto silom prilika upoznala i koje stvarno daju sve od sebe u poslu


Potpis na sve ovo. Ja sam se cak znala dignuti i malo prije 5, i nije bilo ama bas nikoga, i bilo je uredno. I stvarno je najveci problem u zenama koje nemaju niti malo obzira prema drugima. Zanima me kako je kod njih doma, da li i tamo koristene uloske bacaju pored kante za smece :/  I da, ja sam rodila u cetvrtak,a isla sam doma u nedjelju, tak da sto se tice "vikend-uvjeta"-sve 5. Jedino sto se tice ovoga- tek je rodila, kako da pazi sto ostavlja za sobom- opet- stvar pojedine osobe. I ja sam se netom nakon poroda tusirala, pa za mnom nije ostao nered...

Argentina, mislim da ti to ovisi u kakvom stanju ces ti doci u rodiliste, i u kakvom su oni stanju sto se tice broja rodilja i sl. Ja sam dosla oko 11, a u 2 sam tek bila u boxu, prije toga sam u predradjaonici lezala samo nekih 20-ak minuta na CTG-u...Bila je katastrofalna guzva, pa sam ja citavo vrijeme bila na nogama u predradjaoni ili u hodniku.

Inace, pobornik sam misljenja da sve ovisi o tvojim ocekivanjima, pa tako i ovo o uvjetima u bolnici. Ja sam znala da idem u drzavnu bolnicu, znala sam da cu proci kroz hrpu ruku, da nas ima svakakvih na ovom svijetu, da hrana nece biti bas nesto u cemu bih gustala i sl. Tako da sam smaljila svoja ocekivanja, i dobila vise nego sto sam ocekivala. Babica mi je bila odlicna, odlucna zena, dr. predraga damica, sestre su svoj posao korektno obavljale...I nekako- mislim da je to sve imalo veze i s time da se ni ja nisam postavljala ruzno prema njima, sve dok ne bi bilo potrebno, do cega, hvala Bogu, nije niti doslo.

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Inace, pobornik sam misljenja da sve ovisi o tvojim ocekivanjima, pa tako i ovo o uvjetima u bolnici. Ja sam znala da idem u drzavnu bolnicu, znala sam da cu proci kroz hrpu ruku, da nas ima svakakvih na ovom svijetu, da hrana nece biti bas nesto u cemu bih gustala i sl. Tako da sam smaljila svoja ocekivanja, i dobila vise nego sto sam ocekivala. Babica mi je bila odlicna, odlucna zena, dr. predraga damica, sestre su svoj posao korektno obavljale...I nekako- mislim da je to sve imalo veze i s time da se ni ja nisam postavljala ruzno prema njima, sve dok ne bi bilo potrebno, do cega, hvala Bogu, nije niti doslo.



Ovo si baš lijepo napisala. Slažem se u potpunosti. A pogotovo se nalazim u u zadnjoj rečenici....  :Smile:  
Lijepe riječi otvaraju mnoga vrata. U oba smjera komunikacije....

----------


## ZIMA

Čitam sve ovo i razmišljam.... Kada bi sve žene u Zagrebu htjele rađati samo u vinogradskoj ( što skoro i ne zvuči nemoguće jer ja sa 9 od 10 trudnica sa kojima sam pričala su izrazile tu želju ) recite mi vi koji mislite da ih oni moraju primiti - što mislite kakvi bi tada bili uvjeti? Po vama rješenje je proširiti bolničke kapacitite. Samo to? Bolnice su po vama samo prostorije i inventar? Što je sa osobljem i organizacijom? Čak da netko kaže da će proširiti rodilište - koji bi trebao biti kapacitet - cijela hrvatska? - i onda zatvoriti sva ostala 'loša' rodilišta ( izuzev možda VŽ i Rijeke ). Mislite da se ne povećava rizik od komplikacija sada kada osoblje radi sa 50 ili 70 % više žena nego što je predviđeno? A po vama trebalo bi ih primiti još i to baš sve koje dođu. Naravno da bi svatko trebao dobiti najbolju skrb. Ali po meni to nije moguće pod ovakvim uvjetima. Sve ima svoje granice izdržljivosti. Po meni je u redu što odbijaju žene koje ne pripadaju Vinogradskoj - pri tome mislim na one koje rađaju u terminu. Mada bi po meni bilo bolje rješenje da ih prime ali da onda cijeli trošak ne ide na teret HZZO-a nego iz novčanika dotičnih rodilja. Inače - za komlicirane trudnoće je zadužena Petrova i oni zbog toga dobivaju masne donacije. Recite mi da sam grozna ali ja mislim da sam realna. Sjećam se da sam jednom bila zaglavljena u liftu dva sata zbog dvije pametne gospođe koje su mislile da se to neće dogoditi i da će lift podnijeti preopterećenje ako još i one uđu jer žure na posao kao i ostali. Kažete da oni nisu humani ako odbijaju višak. Ja tvrdim da jesu. Nisu humani oni koji dolaze svjesno ugrožavati ostale.

----------


## argentina

apsolutno se slažem s tobom!
mene već dugo vremena ljuti što je situacija u zdravstvu katastrofalna.
ovo mi je prva trudnoća i nemam iskustva s niti jednom rodilištem,ali kad pogledamo općenito zdravstvo u hr, gužve po ambulantama, osoblje koje je nervozno jer rade sa više nego prevelikim brojem pacijenata, specijalistički pregledi na koje se čeka mjesecima.
al zato grade šoping centre i slične sadržaje ko blesavi, jedan na drugi, dok se u zdravstvo niš ne ulaže.

----------


## Mrva

namjeravam roditi u Vin.a pitam se kad poslje poroda dobijem dijete?
u Zajčevoj sam čekala od 8 ujutro do 22 h?za krepat

----------


## Mrva

namjeravam roditi u Vin.a pitam se kad poslje poroda dobijem dijete?
u Zajčevoj sam čekala od 8 ujutro do 22 h?za krepat

----------


## ivy

> namjeravam roditi u Vin.a pitam se kad poslje poroda dobijem dijete?
> u Zajčevoj sam čekala od 8 ujutro do 22 h?za krepat


u vin. se u više navrata dijele djeca. ako se djeca dijele u 10 ujutro, a ti si rodila ujutro, dobit ćeš odmah, najduže možeš čekati ako rodiš kasno navečer, onda ćeš dobiti u 5 ujutro. a možeš i odmah ako zamoliš

----------


## Mrva

hvala.to znači, kad god rodila, dijete dobijem u prvi sljedeći sat kad nose bebe po rasporedu?npr rodim u 12 h, beba dođe u 14H?

----------


## sandra23

vinogradska te diže u 5 da si izmjeriš temperaturu i otuširaš se i bebe su tamo od 6-7 kad idu jer je vizita i doručak.onda su bebe kod tebe od 9-12 kada idu jer je ručak.onda su od 1-3 kada idu jer su posjete.i onda su od pol 5 do 7 kad je večera.i onda opet od 8-9 do 11-12,kako koja smjena donese/odnese.s tim da kad su posjete ako neka beba plače jer je gladna znaju zvati mamu da se vrati u sobu i nahrani dijete.
ako je dijete u centru za nedonoščad- 2-3 puta ,dogovorno s drugim mamama ideš gore i nosiš izdojeno mlijeko (ako je beba u inkubatoru) ili dojiš u sobi i dolaziš češće ako je beba npr samo na nekoj terapiji.posjete u centru za nedonoščad su svaki dan mislim od 4 i roditelji mogu doć svaki dan.time mislim na tatu,ti ionako si stalno tamo.

----------


## sandra23

a bebu dobiješ slijedeći podoj nakon poroda. ali ako si rodila navečer nema bebe do ujutro.

----------


## sandra23

*mrva* još jedno pitanje-spadaš u vin ili imaš vezu pa rađaš tamo ili?pitam zbog svih ovih priča o vraćanju žena u trudovima doma.

----------


## mihim

mogu ti i ja odgovorit, ja ajmo rec imam malu vezicu, al kad sam dosla sad na prvi pregled tamo nitko me nis nije pitao ni adresu ni nista slicno i nisu imali pojma za moju " vezu ", a ta osoba mi je rekla da ak dođes s trudovima il puknutim vodenjakom da te nitko ne moze vratit doma, drugdje... moja frendica imala vanmatericnu i slali ju di spada, ona je rekla da ne ide dok ju ne rijese i da se nece maknut od tamo i stvar rijesena.

----------


## argentina

evo jedno pitanje malo glupo doduse, ali jel me muz moze dofurati autom unutra u dvoriste od bolnice kad me cope trudovi?
dugo nisam bila gore, par godina (prije sam nesto hodala na ORL) i ne znam gdje im je ulaz za aute i gdje (koja zgrada) je ginekologija i rađaona?

iduci tjedan idem na pregled i amnioskopiju gore pa cu istraziti, ali ako me ulovi prije toga, cisto da znam  :Smile:

----------


## kajsa

mislim da samo treba zamoliti portira da vas pusti. onda tebe ostavi, preparkira auto i vrati se. 
mi smo parkirali na vanjsko parkiralište jer sam ja htjela hodati.

kad muževi dolaze po bebu i mamu, onda 100% puštaju unutra s autom.

----------


## Točka

> evo jedno pitanje malo glupo doduse, ali jel me muz moze dofurati autom unutra u dvoriste od bolnice kad me cope trudovi?
> dugo nisam bila gore, par godina (prije sam nesto hodala na ORL) i ne znam gdje im je ulaz za aute i gdje (koja zgrada) je ginekologija i rađaona?
> 
> iduci tjedan idem na pregled i amnioskopiju gore pa cu istraziti, ali ako me ulovi prije toga, cisto da znam


Može te odfurat autom skroz do rodilišta i onda se mora odmah vratiti i parkirati na parkiralište. Tako je barem nama prošle godine rekao portir.

----------


## mihim

moze te vozit do zgrade i kad ides na kontrolu i tad se mora odma vratit preparkirat. a ak ide s tobom u rađaonu ne znam, mi smo prvi put parkirali ispred te zgrade i tam je auto bio cijelu noc. ne znam di je prije bila orl, al ak se nis nije mijenjalo to ti je ista zgrada, otorina je mislim 2 kat, a rađaona ti je 3.

----------


## mihim

> ulaz za aute


u biti isto di i za parking, samo ne ides gore u brijeg, nego ti je odma mala kucica i rampa koju oni dignu al ih moras trazit.

----------


## sandra23

portir te pusti unutra.muž te ostavi i ode se preparkirat,osobito po danu jer je zabranjen parking osobnih vozila u krugu bolnice,niti ima mjesta. kad se dolazi po dijete onda smiješ ući,prakirati i sačekati.
rodilište je zgrada otorine(i ginekologije i urologijei pedijatrije) te kako zgrada ima 2 ulaza ide se na onaj lijevi,pa na 3kat.kad se ide u posjete,ista zgrada,samo desni ulaz i opet 3 kat.

----------


## argentina

super tenks!
a trudnicka ambulanta? ista ta zgrada, isto 3. kat ili ?
ne znam ocu se prije porodit il cu stic na pregled u ambulantu   :Grin:

----------


## mihim

bas sam ti krenula to napisat jer sam popodne zaboravila, ista zgrada, prizemlje, samo uđes desno i hodaj mrvicu i gledaj opet na desno i vidit ces hrpu trudnica. e samo, ne znam, mislim da tam pise da se obavezno moras narucit na pregled pa nazovi da vidis, da te ne gnjave tam one nabrijane na salteru.

----------


## nela30

> Čitam sve ovo i razmišljam.... Kada bi sve žene u Zagrebu htjele rađati samo u vinogradskoj ( što skoro i ne zvuči nemoguće jer ja sa 9 od 10 trudnica sa kojima sam pričala su izrazile tu želju ) recite mi vi koji mislite da ih oni moraju primiti - što mislite kakvi bi tada bili uvjeti? Po vama rješenje je proširiti bolničke kapacitite. Samo to? Bolnice su po vama samo prostorije i inventar? Što je sa osobljem i organizacijom? Čak da netko kaže da će proširiti rodilište - koji bi trebao biti kapacitet - cijela hrvatska? - i onda zatvoriti sva ostala 'loša' rodilišta ( izuzev možda VŽ i Rijeke ). Mislite da se ne povećava rizik od komplikacija sada kada osoblje radi sa 50 ili 70 % više žena nego što je predviđeno? A po vama trebalo bi ih primiti još i to baš sve koje dođu. Naravno da bi svatko trebao dobiti najbolju skrb. Ali po meni to nije moguće pod ovakvim uvjetima. Sve ima svoje granice izdržljivosti. Po meni je u redu što odbijaju žene koje ne pripadaju Vinogradskoj - pri tome mislim na one koje rađaju u terminu. Mada bi po meni bilo bolje rješenje da ih prime ali da onda cijeli trošak ne ide na teret HZZO-a nego iz novčanika dotičnih rodilja. Inače - za komlicirane trudnoće je zadužena Petrova i oni zbog toga dobivaju masne donacije. Recite mi da sam grozna ali ja mislim da sam realna. Sjećam se da sam jednom bila zaglavljena u liftu dva sata zbog dvije pametne gospođe koje su mislile da se to neće dogoditi i da će lift podnijeti preopterećenje ako još i one uđu jer žure na posao kao i ostali. Kažete da oni nisu humani ako odbijaju višak. Ja tvrdim da jesu. Nisu humani oni koji dolaze svjesno ugrožavati ostale.


u potpunosti se slažem sa svime što si gore napisala.rodila sam u toj bolnici prije 4 mj,dakle već su počeli odbijati trudnice koje nespadaju tamo,al svejedno gužva je i dalje bila.od nas četiri u sobi jedino sam ja spadala u Vinogradsku,njih tri su imale štelu  :Grin:

----------


## mihim

*nela*, sorry al mislim da nisi u pravu, ne znam jel si trudna, pred porod il nisi bla, bla... al porod svaka zena doživljava na poseban nacin, svaka osjeca il strah il brigu i najbitnije joj je dijete, i sad da sa svim tim osjecajima ide jos u rodiliste kojeg se boji, nema povjerenja u osoblje koje tamo radi il bilo kaj, mislim da joj to stvarno u tom trenu ne treba.

----------


## sandra23

trudnička ambulanta je ista zgrada,lijevi ulaz,prizemlje kad se uđe odmah desno i ravno.

----------


## (maša)

cure sa svježim iskustvom...

jel potreban kakav tečaj za prisutstvo muža na porodu?
prije 3 godine nije trebalo ništa, a da ne bi došli nespremni  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Nas nisu ništa tražili.

----------


## Rency

prije 8 mj.nije trebalo nista

----------


## argentina

evo ja sam rodila prije 9 dana.
nisu me pitali nit za tecaj nit gdje spadam.
doduse dosla sam u trudovima u 6 ujutro i probudila ih tamo sve, samo su zijevali   :Grin:  

i moram se pridruziti svim curkama koje hvale vinogradsku.
ful sam zadovoljna!

toliko za sad jer jos ne mogu sjediti.

----------


## Mrva

> evo ja sam rodila prije 9 dana.
> nisu me pitali nit za tecaj nit gdje spadam.
> doduse dosla sam u trudovima u 6 ujutro i probudila ih tamo sve, samo su zijevali   
> 
> i moram se pridruziti svim curkama koje hvale vinogradsku.
> ful sam zadovoljna!
> 
> toliko za sad jer jos ne mogu sjediti.


znači da su te rezali??  :Sad:

----------


## argentina

jesu, al ja sam i htjela.
prvorotka sam, nisam se otvarala, beba nikako van, popucala bi ko "sunce". ovak imam jedan sav.
nisam apsolutno nis osjetila - ni rezanje ni sivanje ak te tjesi   :Smile:

----------


## Mrva

> jesu, al ja sam i htjela.
> prvorotka sam, nisam se otvarala, beba nikako van, popucala bi ko "sunce". ovak imam jedan sav.
> nisam apsolutno nis osjetila - ni rezanje ni sivanje ak te tjesi


ne znam jel me tješi, jer su mene zadnji put izmesarili totalno... da neidem u detalj...

----------


## Lukina mamma

Curke, mene su isto rezali. Ali, imala sam sreću da uopće nisam osjetila niti rezanje niti šivanje. Odmah sam sjedila sat-dva nakon poroda i stvarno nikad nisam imala problema s ožiljkom. Ponekad sam ga znala osjetiti pred mengu, ali to je stvarno samo ponekad.
Ako budu trebali i ovaj put rezati, neka me režu...  :Smile:

----------


## mihim

i mene isto na prvom porodu, nije velik rez, nikad ( nakon sto je zacijelio ) nije bolilo i moja dr. mi je rekla da su super sasili. al ja sam i unutra dosta pukla - tolko da su me sivali pod diprivanom, tak da mislim da nisam mogla izbjec epi, a vidit cemo sad, al nije da mi je to pretjerana briga, bilo bi mi draze da ne rezu, al ak ce bit potrebno samo naprijed to mogu izgurat.

----------


## nela30

> *nela*, sorry al mislim da nisi u pravu, ne znam jel si trudna, pred porod il nisi bla, bla... al porod svaka zena doživljava na poseban nacin, svaka osjeca il strah il brigu i najbitnije joj je dijete, i sad da sa svim tim osjecajima ide jos u rodiliste kojeg se boji, nema povjerenja u osoblje koje tamo radi il bilo kaj, mislim da joj to stvarno u tom trenu ne treba.


ne to sve što si ti rekla stoji,daleko od toga da bi žene trebale rađati tamo gdje žele poblem je što živimo u takvoj državi da nažalost sve žene nemaju tu mogućnost.  :Sad:  Onda se događa to da bolnica uvodi pravilnik jer su krcati i sigurno nije isti osjećaj roditi u Vinogradskoj i nekoj drugoj bolnici u Zg,barem meni,a vjerujem ida ih ima dosta

----------


## mihim

mislim da vise u vinogradskoj ne salju " dalje "... u petak kad sam se narucivala za tjedan dana, zena se cudila - jos jedna za tjedan dana, i rekla, " a dobro kad volite ovu bolnicu ". ma ne znam, petrova mi koma jednostavno, al svaka bolnica ima neki nedostatak, nebi bas voljela da mi dr. tomic bude na porodu, ni sestre za bebe mi nisu bas savrsene, i rađe bi da je rooming in, al unatoc svemu tome ipak mi je vinogradka najprihvatljivija, a ne spadam tamo..

----------


## (maša)

još jedno pitanje tj 2.

1. jesu li pravili probleme ako se ne napravi triple test? (znam da tamo piše da je obavezan a hja ga neću raditi niti mi gin to preporučuje)

2. jel netko rodio tamo bez ijednog bolničkog pregleda?
prošlu trudnoću sam išla svaki tjedan (3 puta prije poroda) i to mi je toliko naporno bilo (čekanje 4-6 sati) sad planiram otić tek u 40-om tj ako ne rodim prije  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

mislim da možeš bez jednog i bez drugog, meni nisu tražili testove, a isto piše da su neophodni, a što se bolničkog pregleda tiče, mene bi ostavili na čuvanju trudnoće jer sam imala problema,al cure su dolazile i samo roditi i to je bilo ok

----------


## kajsa

ni prvi ni drugi put nisam radila nikakve testove i nitko me nije ništa pitao.
i ja sam vidjela da kod njih piše da je obavezno.

----------


## slavonka2

Još nemam osobna iskustva sa vinogradskom ali evo informacija....


Za ultrazvuk se naručuje kao i za sve ostale stvari - NE MOŽE TELEFONOM

mora se doći na šalter s uputnicom (može i netko vaš), faxom ili e-mailom sa skeniranom uputnicom....

Šmrc...ali tako je...danas je 30.11. a oni upisujeu za sredinu prvog mjeseca sljedeće godine...AJME....

eto...nadam se da će nekome pomoći....  :Kiss:

----------


## Mrva

nema novosti iz vinogradske?
ima neki od dr koje treba izbjegnut?il babica?

----------


## sandra23

mene zanima jel još uvijek vraćaju po mjestu stanovanja?

----------


## jurisnik

> mene zanima jel još uvijek vraćaju po mjestu stanovanja?


Susjeda prije dva tjedna rodila tamo i nitko je ništa nije pitao (s pregleda su je poslali u rađaonu).
Ja se nadam da ne vraćaju jer bi i ja uskoro tamo.

----------


## anamix

ja rodila u vinogradskoj 18. 12. sto se tice rasporeda beba sve je tocno kao sto je sandra23 napisala. meni bio prvi porod, nisu me rezali niti sam pukla. dr. bilandžija i babica su se stvarno jako trudile+2 sestre koje su me masirale i smirivale tako da je moj dojam cista petica. planirala sam roditi prirodno, ali sam dobila drup jel mi je pukao vodenjak i bila sam otvorena a  trudovi nisu krenuli. uglavnom radjala sam 9 sati na dripu i nisam popucala. sto se tice dojenja sestre su mi pomagale, ali ja sam i sama pitala sto mi nije jasno. prva dva dana nisam imala mlijeka i onda mi je logicno da je beba dobivala nadohranu, no sad smo sve sredili i bebac je samo na sisi. i zadnji dan bolnice nije bilo nadohrane. nikad mi nisu dijete uzeli sa sise vec bi uredno dosle malo kasnije kada bi se malisa skinuo

----------


## martinela

Termin mi je 27.03. i laganini razmišljam u koju bolnicu na porod. O Vinogradskoj mislim sve najbolje jer sam tamo išla dok sam imala nekih drugih zdravstvenih problema nevezano za trudnoću i svi doktori a i sestre su mi bili super. Iz tog razloga bi tamo išla na porod. Zanima me samo, pošto živim u Španskom da li moj kvart pripada Vinogradskoj ili nekoj drugoj bolnici jer doista ne želim da me zbog toga pošalju negdje drugdje? Želim se pripremiti. Ako netko zna koja su područja Vinogradske neka javi.

Hvala.

----------


## ottina

Mislim da cijeli zapadni dio grada spada u vinogradsku pa tako i špansko..kad sam živjela u kustošiji tamo sam pripadala, za vrijeme trudnoće bila sam sa prebivalištem u Samoboru i isto sam spadala pod vinogradsku..ali mislim da u vinogradskoj ne šalju trudnice u druga rodilišta (jedino bi se trebalo otići na poslijednje preglede u rodilište u kojem se želi roditi)

----------


## martinela

Hvala za info. Kada bude vrijeme ići ću tamo na posljednje preglede i rodit ću, nadam se, po želji i zadovoljna.

Jupi jupi je je !!!

----------


## nada...

eto da se pridruzim rodila sam 5.8 porod je bio zapravo super (tocno 5 sati,prvorotka) ali ja bas nemam neki prag tolerancije na bol pa sam  mislila da cu umrijet,poradala me predraga irina kojoj od sveg srca zahvaljujem na strpljenju i pomoci pred kraj se pridruzila dr.marijana mlada slavonka(NE ZNAM PREZIME) i malo su me recnule nisam osjetila ni rezanje ni sivanje muz je bio sa mnom cijelo vrijeme dopustile su mu da gleda iza njih izlazak bebe i odmah su mi ga dale na prsa a kasnije je muz isao na vaganje i mjerenje bebe.
za sestre isto imam samo rijeci pohvale divne i ljubazne spremne pomoci u svako doba a ja cu i ove godine radati u 8mj. i opet u vinogradskoj :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## jurisnik

Rodila prije nekoliko dana u Vinogradskoj.
Babica mi je bila koma - strašno je forsirala tiskanje i, naravno, na kraju me rezala.   :Sad:  
Sve drugo je bilo odlično. I K su svaki put ostavili ako je sisala. Jednom je tako ostala kod mene skroz od 17,00 do 23,00, samo su je odnijeli presvući i odmah vratili (inače ih odnesu u 18 i vrate u 21).   :Smile:

----------


## Mrva

Ne znaš babičino ime?

----------


## mihim

ja mislim da je bolje da se imena ne spominju kad su u pitanju negativna iskustva, jos se samo prepadnes ak ti bude ta osoba, a mozda ih ima vise istog imena... ja imam pozitivno iskustvo sa babicama, rodila prije mjesec dana, evo imena - Natalija, Silvija..

----------


## mihim

i Lidija, dr. Dijakovic ( prekrasna osoba ).

----------


## srecica

Kopiram




> Evo friškog i lijepog iskustva s poroda u Vinogradskoj. 
> Rodila sam 05.01. i porodio me dr. Grbavac. Doktor pun razumijevanja koji rodiljama svojom mirnoćom ulijeva povjerenje. 
> Nije mu bio problem prodisati trudove sa mnom i u pauzi dati  mi vode...
> Porod je bio potpuno prirodan i rodila sam prekrasnog malog dječačića, bez i jedne agresivne medicinske intervencije i sve u suradnji s dr. Grbavcem.
> Ne smijem zaboraviti ni babice Nataliju i Mirjanu koje su vrlo tople i profesionalne i naravno sestra Zila koja je srčano pomagala mamama u dojenju i dijelila rodine brošure.
> 
> Velika hvala maloj uigranoj ekipi iz Vinogradske i DA DOJIMO!

----------


## jurisnik

> ja mislim da je bolje da se imena ne spominju kad su u pitanju negativna iskustva, jos se samo prepadnes ak ti bude ta osoba, a mozda ih ima vise istog imena...


Slažem se. Zato i nisam napisala ime.

----------


## Vrijeska

je l ima apartman u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## little duck

Ja milslim da ima, ali sto ce ti? Meni je bas to sto sam imala drustvo u sobi pomoglo da mi tih par dana u bolnici prodje bas ugodno...

----------


## mašnica

Mene zanima kako je s dojenjem u Vinogradskoj nakon samog poroda, da li odmah stave bebu na prsa, ako da, koliko dugo je beba još s vama? Pretpostavljam da ovisi i u koje vrijeme se beba rodi. Da li ima smisla tražiti da se bebi ne daje adaptirano ili to baš tako mora biti (npr. preko noći) ja bih to svim silama htjela izbjeći  :Sad:

----------


## laumi

Možeš se s pedijatricom dogovoriti da bebu ne dohranjuju, već da ti je nose kad je gladna (tj. kad plače). To pedijatrica upiše u bebin karton i toga se sve sestre moraju držati (bude svakakvih komentara, ali to nije tvoj problem, ti imaš pravo dojiti svoje dijete). Što se tiče nadohrane noću, ja se, kad sam rodila E. prije 2,5 godine, to nisam uspjela dogovoriti. Ali, bila sam sretna da sam je uspjela isključivo dojiti barem po danu.

Mislim da ti odmah nakon poroda daju bebu na podoj i maženje, ali nisam 100% sigurna jer sam sva tri puta rodila na carski. Znam da su voljni donijeti bebu mami na intenzivnu (nakon carskog) odmah nakon poroda (doduše, to ovisi o osoblju koje je tada u smjeni, nažalost).

----------


## srecica

> Da li ima smisla tražiti da se bebi ne daje adaptirano ili to baš tako mora biti (npr. preko noći) ja bih to svim silama htjela izbjeći


Naravno da ima smisla traziti i zahtjevati, to je tvoje dijete i tvoja odgovornost.
To sto ces time narusiti njihovu rutinu neces time nastetiti svom dijetetu ili sebi, nego dapace ... i neka te ne obeshrabre njihova negodovonja, oni su tu zbog tebe a ne ti zbog njih.
U konacnici ako si ti voljna i zeljna hraniti svoje dijete njima je to manje posla, a ne vise.

----------


## mašnica

Zanima me koliko i da li se uopće toga pridržavaju... A i kako mi je ovo prva beba, puno pitanja i nedoumica...malo i strah što ako mlijeko odmah ne krene ili nakon par dana, onda će ju morati hraniti sa AD  :Sad:

----------


## laumi

U Vinogradskoj se pridržavaju ukoliko pedijatrica u bebin karton upiše da se doji na zahtjev. Da bi mlijeko prije došlo, važno je bebu čim više stavljati na prsa, a to ne uspijeva ako bebu mami donesu uspavanu (jer se najela AD-a). Onda je ne možeš nikako razbuditi (a i žao ti je maltretirati dijete).

Zato je najpametnije odmah, tj. čim prije nakon poroda reći pedijatrici/pedijatru da želiš isključivo dojiti.

----------


## srecica

> Zanima me koliko i da li se uopće toga pridržavaju... A i kako mi je ovo prva beba, puno pitanja i nedoumica...malo i strah što ako mlijeko odmah ne krene ili nakon par dana, onda će ju morati hraniti sa AD


Mašnica sve su to normalne nedoumice koje te muce, ne znam od kuda si ali bih ti svakako preporucila jednu od radionica Mala skola dojenja ta radionica bi mogla rijesiti tvoje nedoumice dojenja.
Sto se tice bolnickog osoblja, oni se trebaju pridrzavati tvojih zahtjeva sve dok time ne ugrozavas svoje dijete ili sebe. Sto si ti sigurnija u sebe i svoje zahtjeve to je bolje.

Ukoliko jos nisi do kraja odlucila u koje rodiliste zelis poci, a brine te hranjenje po noci i zelis dojiti svoje dijete na zahtjev i bez ogranicenja, razmisli da ides u rodiliste koje ima mogucnost rooming-in odnosno cjelodnevnog i cjelonocnog boravka sa svojom bebom od trenutka rodenja.

----------


## mašnica

Živim blizu Zg i planiram na tu radionicu, za kojih mjesec dva (pretpostavljam da bude), a opskrbila sam se i Rodinim dvd-om o dojenju, predivan je, čitam forum redovito i javljam se  :Smile:  hvala cure na info...

Što se tiče bolnice, ne znam, po mjestu stanovanja spadam u Vinogradsku, u zadnje vrijeme čujem dosta pohvala za V.bolnicu, a i tamo sam oduvijek sve pretrage obavljala, ali još ću razmisliti....

----------


## Mrva

cure!
šta mislite dal  se na porodu može tražit kod samoga izgona da mi podignu naslon u polusjedeći položaj?Il nema šanse da ti udovoljavaju?
Na prošlom porodu imala sam potrebu pridić se malo kod tiskanja, a ne da mi dr legne na trbuh.. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## srecica

Mrva mozes traziti zasto ne? Ne znam da li udovoljavaju.
Ako recimo ne budu htjeli, mozes zamoliti pratnju da te podigne i da ti oslonac.

Fizioloski je da si se htjela uspraviti prilikom izgona jer samim time iskoristavas i silu tezu i pomazes bebi da izade.

----------


## Mrva

svakako ću zamolit sestru da mi digne naslon, kad već nemaju drugog načina za položaj pri porodu(stolčić,npr..)
Nadam se da će mi udovoljit... :Klap:

----------


## milli

> Mene zanima kako je s dojenjem u Vinogradskoj nakon samog poroda, da li odmah stave bebu na prsa, ako da, koliko dugo je beba još s vama? Pretpostavljam da ovisi i u koje vrijeme se beba rodi. Da li ima smisla tražiti da se bebi ne daje adaptirano ili to baš tako mora biti (npr. preko noći) ja bih to svim silama htjela izbjeći


Rodila sam prije mjesec dana potpuno prirodno zahvaljujući izuzetnom dr. Grbavcu, tako da sam poslije poroda mazila i dojila svoju bebicu.

Pedijatricu sam tražila da mi dijete donose dojiti na zahtjev što je ona nerado upisala u djetetov karton, ali po danu je još to funkcioniralo, no po noći mi ga ipak nisu donosili.
Ipak uspješno dojimo i nisam imala problema.

----------


## ixa

Rodila sam prije dva tjedna drugo dijete i mogu samo nahvaliti vinogradsku.Osjeti se poboljsanje u vidu povezivanja majke s dijetetom neposredno po porodu.Svaka pohvala dr.Grbavcu i dr.Sabolu koji je sa mnom zadnje trudove prodisavao,masirao mi leda i davao veliku potporu.Uz njega divna je bila i primalja Nikolina koja mi je maksimalno olaksala izgon,a ne samo meni vec i bebici.Cak mi je ponudila da sama izvucem bebu i prerezem pupkovinu sto ipak nisam bila u stanju .Nakon poroda beba je odmah stavljena meni na prsa i bila je tako sa mnom sat vremena unutar kojih smo uspostavili i prvi podoj.Beba je olaksala i par savova koji su bili potrebni na medici i izgon posteljice.Nisam nista osjetila jer je sva pozornost bila usmjerena na stvorenje koje sam nosila 9mj.
Na odjelu babinjaca bebe se nose tokom dana gotovo svaka dva sata na podoj i budu s tobom u sobi cak i po 3sata.Zadnje ih odnose u djecju sobu oko ponoci i vec oko 5h su bebice opet s vama tako da se stigne majka malo i odmorit i naspavati sto i nije lose jer kad se dode doma nemamo vise te privilegije pa je svako skupljanje energije dobrodoslo...
Eto to je moje drugo iskustvo u vinogradskoj i ovoga puta sam izasla jos zadovoljnija...pozdrav!

----------


## Mrva

:Klap: bravo, nadam se da će i meni slično biti ako ne ista postva doktora onda barem slična i jednako dobra! :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## sandra23

*ixa*-mene zanima da li si ti spadala pod Vinogradsku i da li su radili probleme ako nisi?
Odnosno,zanima me pojavljuje li se i dalje problematika vraćanja rodilja u trudovima po mjestu stanovanja?

----------


## ixa

zivim u spanskom stoga spadam na sv.duh ali kako sam prije dvije godine rodila takoder u vinogradskoj kada nije bilo ogranicenja zelja je ostala ista.trudnocu sam kontrolirala ultrazvucno,a naposljetku i ginekoloski kod njih tako da sam se nadala da me nece vracati.jednom su me na kontrolnom pregledu upozorili da spadam na sv.duh na sto sam ja rekla da imam zelju kod njih rodit jer sam tamo vec radala i sto mi je ciniti,a dr.je komentirao da neka dodem pa ce vidjeti.njima je glavni problem guzva jer vele da mnogi dolaze k njima radi izbjegavanja rooming ina...sve u svemu nisam imala lose iskustvo po tome pitanju.
kad smo kod toga sa mnom na odjelu u sobi je bila jedna mama iz bjelovara...eto.mislim da ne bi trebali vracati trudnicu u pravilnim trudovima ako je barem ne pregledaju...to je moje misljenje,sretno!

----------


## sandra23

tnx!!

----------


## mašnica

Još jedno pitanje imam: da li je koja od vas došla u Vinogradsku s planom poroda, koliko su ga se pridržavali i kakve su bile reakcije?

----------


## Plusic

koliko sam cula,  vinogradska nema apartman, a tu gore medju postovima sam procitala drugacije.
kako da saznam tocnu info?

----------


## Paio

Vinogradska ima apartman, jer sam u njemu bila, no kakva je situacija što se tiče narudžbe tog apartmana ne znam, jer sam ja u njega doslono upala slučajno. Bila je strahovita gužva i nisu me imali gdje drugdje smjestiti  :Razz: . No tada nas je bilo dvije u apartmanu (što je još i bolje jer ti nije dosadno, a imaš vlastitu kupaonu i tv.

----------


## milli

*mašnice* nisam imala plan poroda, ali je dr. Grbavac podržao moju želju za prirodnim porodom i znala sam da neće raditi niti jednu intervenciju bez mojeg odobrenja

----------


## Mrva

žao mi je što u zadnje vrijeme nema baš nekih priča o rođenju u vinogradskoj niti ičeg sličnog, a meni preostaje 30 tak dana do poroda,pa sam htjela čut malo friških info :Sad:

----------


## Ora

Mrva ja sam ti rodila u Vinogradskoj prije dva i pol mjeseca.
Mogu samo pisati riječi hvale.
Na porodu su me sve pitali što hoću... od dripa do rezanja.
Na krevetu sam mogla biti u kojem god sam položaju htjela... tako da sam ležala, sjedila, čučala, klečala...
Svi su bili izraziro ljubazni od babica, sestara, pedijatrica...

Uglavnom, oba puta sam rodila gore i ako ću opet biti trudna opet ću ići u Vinogradsku bez razmišljanja!

----------


## Mrva

> Mrva ja sam ti rodila u Vinogradskoj prije dva i pol mjeseca.
> Mogu samo pisati riječi hvale.
> Na porodu su me sve pitali što hoću... od dripa do rezanja.
> Na krevetu sam mogla biti u kojem god sam položaju htjela... tako da sam ležala, sjedila, čučala, klečala...
> Svi su bili izraziro ljubazni od babica, sestara, pedijatrica...
> 
> Uglavnom, oba puta sam rodila gore i ako ću opet biti trudna opet ću ići u Vinogradsku bez razmišljanja!


joj, baš ti hvala na ovim riječima,nekako mi treba hrabrost da tamo uopće nešto pitam ili tražim jer mi smo naviknuti svi samo slušat naredbe i molit se da sve prođe...
a ovako ću i ja malo šetkat,klečat i to sve i bez nekog grča slobodno pitat osoblje ak mi šta treba i sl..
 :Klap: hvala
samo da dođem u prave ruke...

----------


## Ora

Nemoj se bojati izboriti za sebe.
Ja sam imala full sreću što sam rađala kada je bila dežurna sestra Blaženska jer ona potiče prirodne porode bez ičega tako da je bila sretna kada sam rekla da odbijam drip i sve ostalo.... tražim nerezanje itd.
Odmah po porodu sam tražila da mi ju daju da ju podojim i dali su mi je bez problema.
Tražila sam dojenje na zahtjev i tako su mi je donosili čim bi zaplakala, bila je uz mene skoro cijeli dan, jedino kada je bila vizita su je odnjeli i opet bi je vratili jer bi ona ubrzo tražila cicu.

----------


## pallmall

evo i mog iskustva! rodila sam u V. 27.07.2008. 5 tjedana ranije. Puknuo mi je vodenjak i to je bilo to. Doktorica koja me zaprimila (mlada, crna, zgodna) se prema meni ponijela kao prijateljica, opušten razgovor za tu situaciju, i rekla da će sve biti ok. Mene su primili u box, a ona je osobno izašla van s odjela da nađe MM i kaže da ću roditi, ali bez panike. Poslala ga je doma i rekla da čeka da javim kad će moći doći. Uglavnom, za prvi porod rijetko, ali dosta brzo je sve krenulo. MM je došao u zelenoj odjeći. Mjehur mi je bio pun, a nisam se mogla isprazniti, pa su mi uveli kateter (muža su poslali van da nije prisutan tom čudnom trenutku). Babica koja nije trebala biti na mom porodu, do dolaska muža je svako malo dolazila pitati da li želim da mi drži ruku. Rodila sam za 6 sati zdravog dečkića, rezali su me, šivali ali bez ikakvih trauma. Na porodu je bila i pedijatrica, koja je bila fantastična. Doktorica koja me šivala, cijelo se vrijeme šalila i opuštala me (mlada, visoka, vitka, plave kratke kose-ako netko zna kako se zove nek mi javi!!) Uvjeti su bili super. Hrana fina, WC uredan, plahte su se svako malo mjenjale. Jedini problem je bio to što se moj pišonja rodio mali i prerano, pa su mi savjetovali da ga ne dojim prvih mjesec dana, jer bi mogao izgubiti na težini.  Bradavice su mi bile uvučene, a ja neiskusna rekla ok. 6 mjeseci sam se izdajala, ali mislim da sam bila iskusnija da bi i to sredili. Za drugo djete sam spremnija! U svakom slučaju svakom preporučam Vinogradsku. Doktori su većinom mladi, i bojala sam se da će biti bahati, ali ništa od toga. Stvarno sve pohvale!  :Smile:

----------


## Paio

> žao mi je što u zadnje vrijeme nema baš nekih priča o rođenju u vinogradskoj niti ičeg sličnog, a meni preostaje 30 tak dana do poroda,pa sam htjela čut malo friških info


Mrva, pročitaj si moju priču s poroda ako te zanima...
http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/518...oljna-i-sretna

----------


## Mrva

cure, ima li u sobama wc i tuš ili je kupaona posebno?
hvala

----------


## mašnica

> Jedini problem je bio to što se moj pišonja rodio mali i prerano, pa su mi savjetovali da ga ne dojim prvih mjesec dana, jer bi mogao izgubiti na težini.


Ovo ne kužim nikako  :Undecided:

----------


## Fae

> cure, ima li u sobama wc i tuš ili je kupaona posebno?
> hvala


Postoje 2 kupaone, ajmo tako reći, gdje su tuševi i wc-i; dakle, u sobama nema ništa osim 4 kreveta i mali ormarić pored svakog od njih.

----------


## kajsa

> Ovo ne kužim nikako


cimerica u mojoj sobi je rodila malu bebu, ne sjećam se točno, ali nešto sitno ispod 3kg. i njoj je pedijatrica savjetovala da se izdaja i daje na bočicu jer je beba premala da bi dovoljno sama posisala. 
nikakvih drugih indikacija osim porođajne težine nije bilo.

----------


## Mrva

> Postoje 2 kupaone, ajmo tako reći, gdje su tuševi i wc-i; dakle, u sobama nema ništa osim 4 kreveta i mali ormarić pored svakog od njih.


 hvala puno :Smile:

----------


## little duck

U svakoj sobi je i umivaonik, nije Bog zna sto, ali opet dobro dodje...

Ja sam nekoliko dana sada lezal u Vin. zbog nekih kompikacija, pa sam se sada uvjerila i iz tog aspekta da su stvarno OK....Za drzavnu bolnicu, sve 5...Definitivno i ovaj porod planiram tamo...

----------


## Mrva

cure, termin mi je 25.3.
sutra idem na kontrolu kod dr Kune.pregledat će mi plodnu vodu,jer sam na prošlom porodu imala skroz zelenu, mala je povraćala dva dana i to na termin(nisam prenjela).
Prijateljica koja tamo radi rekla mi je da uzmem torbu za svaki slučaj, što sam ja prevela da ako posumnja u mutnu vodu da će me inducirat.
koliko god jedva čekam da rodim jer primam boksačke udarce u mjehur , boooliii :Shock:  ipak se bojim indukcije i njihovog dripa, jer do sad sam imala 2 poroda sa svojim trudovima koji su me lagano i brzo gotovo bezbolno otvarali...
nije mi svejedno..

----------


## mašnica

Sretno Mrva i javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## Katarina Levatic

Mrva od srca ti želim da ti sve bude super na porodu i da se vratiš doma sa zadovoljnom malom bebicom koja cica bez problema. 
Budi hrabra i pitaj za sve što ti treba, od podizanja naslona, zauzimanja položaja koji ti odgovara pa na dalje… nemaš šta izgubiti… Nemoj pristati na to da ti naređuju nego se izbori za svoja prava…
Ja sam rodila u Varaždinu, i eventualno ti mogu preporučiti da odeš tamo jer bi tamo mogla zadovoljiti neke svoje potrebe što nije moguće u Vinogradskoj, npr. rađanje na stolčiću, hodanje i stajanje za vrijeme trudova,svaka soba ima svoju kupaonu.
Nemoj se previše zamarati s tim da li ćeš doći u prave ruke… probaj razmišljati pozitivno i očekivati da će sve proći u najboljem redu i da ćeš se super slagati s osobljem i vjerojatno će tako i biti. 
Mislim da stanje plodne vode na prošlom porodu nema nikakve veze sa ovom trudnoćom ili porodom pa mi se to čini kao malo smiješni argument za pregled plodne vode. Vjerojatno postoji šansa da će ti nuditi inducirani porod (što često rade bez obzira na plodnu vodu), ali moraš znati da je na tebi odluka da li ćeš pristati na to ili ne. Mislim da tvoja beba puno bolje zna da li je spremna za porod od liječnika koji sumnja da bi ti voda mogla biti mutna. Tako da se indukcije ne moraš bojati nego možeš skupiti informacije i odlučiti da li smatraš da je to najbolje rješenje za tebe. 
Uživaj u zadnjim danima trudnoće jer kako god okreneš uskoro ćeš uživati u svojoj bebici u naručju.

----------


## sandra23

Evo kratko da se javim,i ja ležala par dana nedavno u Vin zbog komplikacija.Sve (osim hrane) je ok, nikakvih problema niti sa osobljem,niti sa liječnicima,ikim uopće. Suradljivi i pristojni. Pustili mi posjete kad god se moglo i nije moglo. Tamo ću opet roditi,i na prijemu nije bilo nikakvih problema vezano uz mjesto stanovanja/pripadanja bolnici.

----------


## davorkica

> Doktorica koja me šivala, cijelo se vrijeme šalila i opuštala me (mlada, visoka, vitka, plave kratke kose-ako netko zna kako se zove nek mi javi!!) Uvjeti su bili super.


Malo sa zakašnjenjem, ali mislim da ti je to bila dr. Tomić koja je i mene šivala, a i porodila  :Smile:

----------


## Mrva

bok
samo da se javim, da sam rodila 18.3.došla na pregled 17,.3.ustanovljeno da sam otvorena 4 prsta sa mliječnom vodom.ostavili me u bolnici, preko noći otvorena još jedan prst.<u rađaoni mi prokinuli vodenjak, što me otvorilo još 2 prsta, dali mi malo dripa i rodila u 3 truda :Klap: .slatku malu mišicu, nisu me rezali...
hvala svima na podršci...

----------


## mašnica

Čestitam *Mrva*!

Nego imam jednu nedoumicu...

Koga god znam da je rodio u Vinogradskoj kažu mi da odem na 2,3 pregleda prije poroda, u 8.mj. otprilike da se naručim.
Jučer sam bila kod svog ginića i rekao mi je da nema potrbe, kao 1. ionako tamo spadam, a kao 2. dr. mi je rekao da sve pretrage koje rede u Vinogradskoj radi  i on, ima sve za ctg, plodnu vodu, krvotok... i da je on specijalizirao u Vinogr. i da je to ista škola i da nemam potrebe ići osim ako ne želim.

Pa meni se ne da ići samo zbog tih silnih iščekivanja po hodnicima još i ogroman trbuh pa ako ne budem mogla nigdje sjesti  :Undecided: 

Trudnoća teče skroz ok, beba dobro napreduje i nema tegoba....

----------


## sandra23

*mašnica* ne moraš ići tamo na preglede,slobodno dođeš samo roditi,osobito ako tamo spadaš.

----------


## Fae

> Malo sa zakašnjenjem, ali mislim da ti je to bila dr. Tomić koja je i mene šivala, a i porodila


Ona je i mene porodila, ali mi se nije baš iskazala kod šivanja  :Rolling Eyes: 
Naime, ja sam imala gotovo cijelu trudnoću gljivice pa tako i na porodu, tako da lokalnu anesteziju nisam ni osjetila, a ona je šivala "na živo" makar sam joj govorila da anestezija ne djeluje na što je ona samo hladno odgovorila da nebi na živo šivala, da valjda ona zna kad počinje djelovati i nek se već jednom smirim da me može zašiti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## HNB

Bok cure, dal znate sta je sa dr. Hermanom, radili jos on u vinogradskoj ili je otisao u penziju.....??

----------


## slavonka2

Jedno pitanje za cure koje su rodile u Vinogradskoj... da li su vas tražili uputnicu kada ste došle roditi....?

Malo sam zbunjena, neka rodilišta traže, neka ne... moj ginekolog je rekao da mi ne treba... a po mjestu stanovanja spadam u vinogradsku?

I još jedno pitanje, malo blesavo ali  :Grin: .... pošto smo MM i ja kretko u Zg-u i (hvala Bogu) do sada nismo hodali po bolnicama, ali (na žalost) ni rađali, da li mi može netko reći gdje se javim kada dođem roditi?

Na preglede sam išla u trudničku ambulantu, tamo je i uvz pregled...ali gdje se javljam kada beba poželi na ovaj svijet????? :Idea: 

Zar sam ja jedina koja ne zna...

----------


## ivy

> cimerica u mojoj sobi je rodila malu bebu, ne sjećam se točno, ali nešto sitno ispod 3kg. i njoj je pedijatrica savjetovala da se izdaja i daje na bočicu jer je beba premala da bi dovoljno sama posisala. 
> nikakvih drugih indikacija osim porođajne težine nije bilo.


 meni je pedijatrica u vinogradskoj rekla istu stvar, pa kada sam to ispričala svojoj pedici (a ovu prvu nisam poslušala), ona je samo odmahnula glavom i rekla da je ta doktorica u vinogradskoj inače cijeli staž radila u teoriji, pisala knjige i slično, a da je tek nedavno došla u praksu i da ju se treba prihvaćat sa odmakom

ja sam ju doživjela kao prilično hladnu osobu koja je imala puno teško izvodivih zahtjeva prema nama

----------


## srecica

> da li su vas tražili uputnicu kada ste došle roditi....?


Uputnica ti ne treba, jedino ako ides na dogovorenu indukciju ili hospitalizaciju prije termina ili pocetka poroda.




> da li mi može netko reći gdje se javim kada dođem roditi?


Javis se u rodiliste, na prijem. Kad dodete u Vinogradsku pitate covjeka na porti i on ce vam objasniti i cak dopustiti da autom udete u krug bolnice ako ne budes mogla hodati.

Obzirom da cete vjerovatno tvoj ginekolog uputiti u bolnicu na pregled prije trudnoce, mozes tada pitati za sve pojedinosti koje te zanimaju oko prijema kod poroda. Sretno!

----------


## (maša)

> Jedno pitanje za cure koje su rodile u Vinogradskoj... da li su vas tražili uputnicu kada ste došle roditi....?
> 
> Malo sam zbunjena, neka rodilišta traže, neka ne... moj ginekolog je rekao da mi ne treba... a po mjestu stanovanja spadam u vinogradsku?
> 
> I još jedno pitanje, malo blesavo ali .... pošto smo MM i ja kretko u Zg-u i (hvala Bogu) do sada nismo hodali po bolnicama, ali (na žalost) ni rađali, da li mi može netko reći gdje se javim kada dođem roditi?
> 
> Na preglede sam išla u trudničku ambulantu, tamo je i uvz pregled...ali gdje se javljam kada beba poželi na ovaj svijet?????
> 
> Zar sam ja jedina koja ne zna...


Uputnica ne treba...u cijeloj RH koliko znam samo u Zadru traže uputnicu..(po pričama cura sa foruma)

Kad porod krene ili trebaš na Hitnu (nisi sigurna jel curi plodna voda i sl)  ideš u istu zgradu gdje je i trudnička ambulanta al ne ideš u prizemlju desno nego liftom na 3. kat....gore imaš zvono, pozvoniš pa te prvo ljepo pitaju "da?" kao da si možda po kruh došla  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

Evo ja sam danas zvala Vinogradsku i pitala ih za pregled dali primaju ako ne spadaš kod njih i kaže meni čovjek na pregled uvijek primamo. A pitam ja a na porod, a kaže on teoretski ne moramo ( što nije istina jer teoretski moraju) ali kao primaju.

----------


## Anemona

> Uputnica ne treba...u cijeloj RH koliko znam samo u Zadru traže uputnicu..(po pričama cura sa foruma)
> 
> Kad porod krene ili trebaš na Hitnu (nisi sigurna jel curi plodna voda i sl) ideš u istu zgradu gdje je i trudnička ambulanta al ne ideš u prizemlju desno nego liftom na 3. kat....*gore imaš zvono, pozvoniš pa te prvo ljepo pitaju "da?" kao da si možda po kruh došla*


Ovo je živa istina. Ja sam isto tako došla na porod, pozvonim, a dr. kaže: Da? Izvolite? :Laughing: 
A ja zbunjeno slušam, a kaj sad. A reko: došla sam roditi.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## (maša)

> Evo ja sam danas zvala Vinogradsku i pitala ih za pregled dali primaju ako ne spadaš kod njih i kaže meni čovjek na pregled uvijek primamo. A pitam ja a na porod, a kaže on teoretski ne moramo ( što nije istina jer teoretski moraju) ali kao primaju.


ako obaviš bar jedan pregled kod njih neće te vratiti...

----------


## petrunjelazg

curke, znate li jel se treba naručiti na pregled ili samo dođem bez najave?

----------


## slavonka2

Hvala cure... mislim da je to ona nervoza od iščekivanja bebača....pa i ono što znam zaboravim ili krivo skužim...

hvala puno, puno....

----------


## slavonka2

I imam jedno pitanje...da li netko zna dr. Grubišića (ali ne Goran) mislim da je Igor, koji radi u Vinogradskoj, ne znam da li je na ginekologiji ili urologiji. Ima oko 30-ak godina.

----------


## mitovski

> curke, znate li jel se treba naručiti na pregled ili samo dođem bez najave?


Moraš se naručiti osobno tamo, faxom ili mailom. odi na njihove internet stranice kbc sestre milosrdnice, centralno naručivanje

----------


## Lavica02

> Evo ja sam danas zvala Vinogradsku i pitala ih za pregled dali primaju ako ne spadaš kod njih i kaže meni čovjek na pregled uvijek primamo. A pitam ja a na porod, a kaže on teoretski ne moramo ( što nije istina jer teoretski moraju) ali kao primaju.


bilo je na jednom drugom forumu govora o tome, a sad ne mogu naći ... u glavnom, ne smiju te odbiti jer se u principu radi o hitnom postupku ... čak je netko c/p dijela zakona koji kaže da porod možeš obaviti u bilo kojoj bolnici bez obzira da li u nju spadaš po mjestu boravka ...

vinogradska u principu ne odbija nikoga, osim ako je takva gužva da žene rađaju i leže po hodnicima

----------


## (maša)

zan li itko jel još uvijek oni daju muževima odjelo da mogu biti na porodu (tj onu halju) ili moramo donjet sami?

----------


## Lavica02

ja sam rodila u 01/09, i dali su mu svoje ... koliko čujem daju još uvijek

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam se danas naručila na pregled u vinogradskoj i nisu me pitali gdje spadam pa me valjda nece niti odbiti za porod.
Zanima me jesu li tamo tate od početka na porodu ili samo na kraju.
I da čula sam da su noćas imali 17 poroda i da su rodilje po svuda smještene. Tako da je gužva ali neka nek se bebice rađaju.

----------


## mašnica

> I da čula sam da su noćas imali 17 poroda i da su rodilje po svuda smještene. Tako da je gužva ali neka nek se bebice rađaju.


Meni je termin u tjednu kada su dva blagdana mogu misliti kako bude gužvancija  :Sad: ( osim ako ne rodim ranije ili prenesem...

Nije me strah ni poroda ni ničega, nekako sam sva u pozitivi jedino me "strah" toga da me smjeste na hodnik i onda još nose bebe na dojenje tako  :Sad: (

----------


## mitovski

> Meni je termin u tjednu kada su dva blagdana mogu misliti kako bude gužvancija ( osim ako ne rodim ranije ili prenesem...
> 
> Nije me strah ni poroda ni ničega, nekako sam sva u pozitivi jedino me "strah" toga da me smjeste na hodnik i onda još nose bebe na dojenje tako (


Da nažalost to ne možemo birati meni je termin za 2tj a izgleda da su počele proljetne bebe pa se zagužvalo. Kažu da su bile po hodnicima.
Ma mene nije strah hodnika nego da kad im je takva gužva ne požure porod s dripom i ostalim užasima, jer želim prirodan porod.

----------


## Lavica02

> Zanima me jesu li tamo tate od početka na porodu ili samo na kraju..


mog su pozvali čim su me stavili u box ( ja sam išla na inducirani, on jadan, micek moj, došao je već u  7 ujutro pred rađaonu, makar sam mu rekla da ću ga zvati kad krenemo i sestri i svima koji su mi se obratili na putu od sobe do rađaone sam govorila da mi ga pozovu, da je on vani, da neka ga zoooovuuuu  :Laughing: .... )

bio je od početka do kraja ... dva puta su ga zamolili da malo izađe => kod pucanja vodenjaka i kod samog izgona ... za izgon mi baš nije jasno zašto su ga zamolili da izađe jer koliko čujem to u principu ne rade i svi se čude zašto su to napravili ... no vrati se za par minuda, taman su mi je stavljali na prsa ... on je rezao pupčanu vrpcu  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## petrunjelazg

> Moraš se naručiti osobno tamo, faxom ili mailom. odi na njihove internet stranice kbc sestre milosrdnice, centralno naručivanje


thanx na info  :Smile:

----------


## sandra23

Što se tiče poroda,kad žena legne u boks onda dovedu u oca.Odijelo dobije njihovo. Tečaj ne treba.
Porod je hitan slučaj i ne smiju te vratiti.Čak niti ako fizički ne postoji mjesto ne bi smjeli,makar je onda razumljivo.Vratiti te mogu ako si došla prerano i nisi otvorena(tada si to oni mogu priuštiti),ne spadaš kod njih,niti jedan pregled nisi tamo obavila,nema nikakvog mjesta i totalna je gužva.Što recimo zna biti slučaj u ljeti,kada je manjak osoblja zbog godišnjeg,te se tada bolnice više pridržavaju pravila o pripadnosti i mjestu stanovanja.Inače,ako nisi u svom gradu i zatekneš se rađati,ideš u koju god bolnicu i primaju te bez problema.Uputnica za porod ne treba.(osim u slučaju dogovorenog/induciranog poroda kada se na porod dolazi po narudžbi)
Naručivanje pregleda-osobno.Može se probati telefonom,ali nije zagarantirana uspješnost.2 nervozne kolegice rade na šalteru ali sve se obavi  :Smile:  .

----------


## mitovski

Cure možda ću ispasti glupa ali spominjete predrađaonu i boks. Koja je razlika ili je to isto. Sandra23 je napisala da oca pozovu kad dođeš u boks pa me zanima kada je to.

----------


## sandra23

predrađaona je prostor-soba-sa oko 6-8 kreveta utrpanih unutra(6 bilo zadnji put).tu te smjeste ležati ako si recimo došla,žele te pratiti,ne puste te šetati,a još si malo otvorena.Ili recimo svi boksevi u rađaoni su puni pa jednostavno čekaš svoj red.S obzirom da je tamo više žena,muž/otac ne može biti s tobom.Kraj predrađaone je soba za pregled,tuširanje,klizmu i obavljanje nužde,tamo dok si isto muž čeka vani.
Boks je prostor u rađaoni sa krevetom,ctg-om i kolicima za porod-nije soba- zamisli rađaonu kao veliku prostoriju odjeljenu zidovima na 6 zasebnih manjih prostora-dakle 6 bokseva.Tamo si sama s mužem,postoji paravan/zavjesa kojom vas odvoje da ne vidite tko se sve prešetava okolo i da u vas svi ne gledaju i obrnuto,ali sve čuješ i u biti svi ste u istoj prostoriji,osoblju na oku.Tamo je muž sa tobom,tamo si dok ne rodiš,tamo te također sašiju.Poslije ležiš ili na hodniku ili te opet upeljaju u predrađaonu na 2 sata promatranja da si im na oku ako bi pojačano krvarila ili se bilo šta događalo.Beba nakon poroda ide u dječiju sobu,koja je na odjelu babinjača,hodnik do rađaone.

----------


## mitovski

Hvala puno sandra 23 na odgovoru sad mi je puno jasnije gdje idem i kako će to biti.

----------


## Lavica02

> .Uputnica za porod ne treba.(osim u slučaju dogovorenog/induciranog poroda kada se na porod dolazi po narudžbi)
> .


ja sam išla na inducirani i nije mi trebala uputnica ....

a što se tiče predrađaone u Vinogradskoj ... kad sam ja rodila o1/09 one su u principu služile kao sobe babinjača jer je bila gužva na odjelu pa je dosta žena bilo tamo i nakon poroda ... kad bi se na odjelu oslobodio koji krevet onda su ih prebacivali, ali sve odreda su "plakale" za predrađaonom jer je tamo bilo ljepše ...  :Smile:

----------


## sandra23

> ja sam išla na inducirani i nije mi trebala uputnica ....
> 
> a što se tiče predrađaone u Vinogradskoj ... kad sam ja rodila o1/09 one su u principu služile kao sobe babinjača jer je bila gužva na odjelu pa je dosta žena bilo tamo i nakon poroda ... kad bi se na odjelu oslobodio koji krevet onda su ih prebacivali, ali sve odreda su "plakale" za predrađaonom jer je tamo bilo ljepše ...


Da,to je često slučaj  :Smile:  Ali u pravilu tamo legneš prije poroda.Moram malo još pohvaliti,kako sam ležala nedavno na patologiji,došla je žena koja je rodila tih dana i rekla kako joj bebu nisu odmah odnijeli već su ju pustili sat-dva s njom da doji i da se maze...poslije došla još jedna i rekla isto.Doduše obje su rodile u noći.To mi je super promjena,makar poslije bebicu naravno odnesu do prvog podoja.Ima koja od vas koje su nedavno rodile takvo iskustvo...?

----------


## milli

*sandra 23* rodila sam prije 3 mjeseca u Vinogradskoj i zahvaljujući dr. Grbavcu ostavili su mi bebicu nakon poroda na prsima.
Mazili smo se i papali nekih sat i pol... :Very Happy:

----------


## mašnica

> *sandra 23* rodila sam prije 3 mjeseca u Vinogradskoj i zahvaljujući dr. Grbavcu ostavili su mi bebicu nakon poroda na prsima.
> Mazili smo se i papali nekih sat i pol...



 :Heart:   I ja bih tako  :Smile:

----------


## petrunjelazg

i ja bi isto tako  :Smile: 
mašnice meni je termin 19.6.....možda se vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

6 dana razlike...čujemo se  :Smile: )) ako se bebe ne požure ili ako im se ne bude dalo van iz buše

----------


## sandra23

Baš je super to što čujem!
Meni evo krenuli trudovi danas,ali za sad stalo...

----------


## DiLala

Ja sam malo zalutala i nemam blage veze kakvo je stanje u zg rodilištima, 1. put rodila u Merkuru i zbog lošeg iskustva 2.put otišla u RI i tamo rodila u vodi na totalno prirodan način, nije bilo nikakvog uplitanja sa strane i nakon poroda sam bila sa bebicom u sobi - jedno pored drugog i sve u svemu rekla sam da to želim ponoviti. Sada sam 32 tjedan i prohodna za prst i bojim se da možda neću stići do Rijeke da ponovim to predivno iskustvo. 
Inače spadam pod Vinogradsku i zanima me zna li netko da li u Vinogradskoj (ili nekom drugom ZG rodilištu) postoji šansa da ti ne uvale drip i da bebica bude stalno sa mnom (da ni njoj ne uvale flašicu - zapravo želim je pored sebe NON-STOP). Jednostavno želim prirodan porod bez borbe jer mislim da ne tražim čudo nego nešto..... jednostavno. prirodno i najbolje.
Help!

----------


## Anemona

U Vinogradskoj ti ne budu uvalili drip ako ne želiš, ali bebe nisu s mamama.
U Sv. duhu su bebe s mamama, mislim da i u Merkuru, ali ne cijelo vrijeme (ali više nego u Vinogradskoj).

----------


## laumi

> I imam jedno pitanje...da li netko zna dr. Grubišića (ali ne Goran) mislim da je Igor, koji radi u Vinogradskoj, ne znam da li je na ginekologiji ili urologiji. Ima oko 30-ak godina.


Da nije možda dr. Ivan Grbavac?

----------


## DiLala

Hvala Anemona - a ne znam što ću, iskreno se nadam da ću nekako dospjeti do RI.

----------


## Anemona

> Hvala Anemona - a ne znam što ću, iskreno se nadam da ću nekako dospjeti do RI.


Možeš i u Varaždin. Bliže ti je, a imaš velike šanse za sličan "tretman" kao u Rijeci.
Pogledaj si temu o njihovom rodilištu.

----------


## DiLala

Znam, no u RI imamo prijatelje pa mogu djeca i mm kod njih dok sam ja u rodilištu.

----------


## (maša)

u Vinogradskoj su ok po pitanju dripa, rezanja...bebe nisu stalno sa mamom ali možeš tražiti isključivo dojenje i onda dođu po tebe ako su bebe u sobi a počne plakati..
Imam 2 frendice koje su tamo rodile i prvi puta prije nekoliko godina i obje nedavno i dobile su sve što su tražile  :Smile:

----------


## DiLala

(maša) - ma ok je to što daju (napretka očito kakvog takvog ima) no meni je izuzetno važno da sam stalno sa bebom, nezamislivo mi je da mi je odvedu, iskusila sam i kad je odvedu i kad je bebica od rođenja sa mamom i ne želim više da me odvajaju od nje. Kažu kao bolje da je maknu da se mama odmori ali po meni je to krivo - jednako se odmaraš jer bebica taki tak samo spava - a kad je pored mame još i više je mirna nego kad je odvedu... no dobro, razlog je i financijski - nisu u mogućnosti organizirat te krevetiće.... valjda. Toplo se nadam stići do RI jer tamo imam sve što očekujem od poroda.

----------


## mašnica

Načula sam da do jeseni će Vinogradska imati rooming-in, znate li nešto o tome? Iako je meni termin za 2 mj.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Michifu

Imam par pitanja za cure koje su rodile u Vinogradskoj (žao mi je ako sam promašila temu):

Gdje je u Vinogradskoj hitna ginekološka, odnosno kamo idem kad mislim da imam trudove, ali nisam 100 % sigurna ili ako mislim da nešto nije u redu?
Po mjestu stanovanja pripadam tamo, pa se još uvijek kontroliram privatno jer imam super doktora a i puno manje čekam na ctg i pregled nego u bolnici...

Inače, sad sam 38 tjedana, bila sam u trudničkoj u Vinogradskoj par puta oko 20-30 tjedna a usput sam vidjela da je i rodilište na 3. katu te zgrade.

Thnx!

----------


## Anemona

Ako misliš da imaš trudove, ideš baš u rodilište. Kaj nije na 4. katu?

----------


## Michifu

> Ako misliš da imaš trudove, ideš baš u rodilište. Kaj nije na 4. katu?


Hm, možda i je  :Smile:  Znam samo da mi je bilo zanimljivo što je tako visoko, sigurno je veselo kad ne radi lift a moraš doći gore u trudovima ili ići doma nakon carskog/epi...

----------


## Anemona

> Hm, možda i je  Znam samo da mi je bilo zanimljivo što je tako visoko, sigurno je veselo kad ne radi lift a moraš doći gore u trudovima ili ići doma nakon carskog/epi...


Ja se recimo "bojim" liftova i nema te sile koja bi me natjerala da u trudovima uđem u lift.  :Laughing: 
Pa sam lijepo otpješačila po stepenicama, nije uopće strašno.

----------


## marka99

> Ja se recimo "bojim" liftova i nema te sile koja bi me natjerala da u trudovima uđem u lift. 
> Pa sam lijepo otpješačila po stepenicama, nije uopće strašno.


 
juhu dakle nisam jedina, i ja sam propješačila do 4 kat.a u rodilište, ne bi ušla u lift ni za što....jesam im bila čudna kada sam se popela i uspuhala ali nema veze

----------


## Michifu

Nisam još rodila ali sam bila par dana u Vinogradskoj: moram reći da su mi doktori stvarno super (pogotovo Grbavac, iznimno je nježan  :Smile:  ).
Sestre, hm, da... Uglavnom korektne. Svaka čast sestri Kristini koja je na stažu tamo (na patologiji), predivna cura, uvijek nasmijana, ništa joj nije teško, ma super  :Heart:  :Klap:  ... Dok, cure koje su tamo na praksi - eh, da...

----------


## Stara koka

Kas smo kod dr. Grbavca, porodio me pred godinu dana (29.05.09.),  izvrstan doktor, šaljiv i strpljiv....kod mene je sve išlo po hitnom  postupku i nije bilo nekih problema, no ipak doktor i njegov pristup  dodatno olakšaju stvar. Zaista mu svaka čast na odnosu prema ženama,  kako u rađaoni, tako i na vizitama kasnije. Divan čovjek!

----------


## (maša)

Sve pohvale doktoru Sabolu i babici Marijani  :Heart: 

Došao nam dečkić od 4140 g 53 dug, bez rezanja, nisam pukla...doktor je jako drag i ljubazan, sve objasnio, ispričavao se zbog pregleda nakon poroda jer po novom ako je beba preko 4 kg moraju provjeriti grlić maternice, čestitao..
Doktor malca stavio na mene ali na spavaćicu, babica to vidjela i rekla ne tako, kontakt koža na kožu....odnjeli ga tek nakon sat i 15 min kad je zaspao i pustio cicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mašnica

*(maša)čestitam!* Jako lijepo, pogotovo ovaj dio s kožom na kožu i ja vjerujem da ću i ja tako....

Jedino što mi se ne sviđa rutinsko davanje dripa (navodno znaju reći: a sada malo infuzije) i što preko noći bi mogli bebi uvaliti AD  :Sad:

----------


## anamix

> Sve pohvale doktoru Sabolu i babici Marijani 
> 
> Došao nam dečkić od 4140 g 53 dug, bez rezanja, nisam pukla...doktor je jako drag i ljubazan, sve objasnio, ispričavao se zbog pregleda nakon poroda jer po novom ako je beba preko 4 kg moraju provjeriti grlić maternice, čestitao..
> Doktor malca stavio na mene ali na spavaćicu, babica to vidjela i rekla ne tako, kontakt koža na kožu....odnjeli ga tek nakon sat i 15 min kad je zaspao i pustio cicu


 
i ja sam imala prilike upoznati dr. sabola. on je započeo moj porod i stvarno je bio divan. nježan, pažljiv, miran...ma sve pohvale. i kasnije kad mi je došao na vizitu (onu veliku ponedjeljkom) zastao je kraj mene i pitao me jel sve prošlo okej, kako je beba...divan mladi čovjek  :Heart:

----------


## anamix

> U Vinogradskoj ti ne budu uvalili drip ako ne želiš, ali bebe nisu s mamama.
> U Sv. duhu su bebe s mamama, mislim da i u Merkuru, ali ne cijelo vrijeme (ali više nego u Vinogradskoj).


u vinogradskoj su praktički cijeli dan bebe s mamama. odnesu ih samo kad je vizita, kad je klopa za mame i kad su posjete (od 3 do 4). ujutro bebe stižu oko 7 i odnose ih malo prije 11 navečer (uz navedene pauze kojih sve skupa bude nekih 2, 2,5 sata). meni je to pasalo jer je moja mrva već u rodilištu pokazao da će biti zahtjevna beba pa stvarno nisam mogla jesti ako je on bio kraj mene jer bi odmah plakao

----------


## Anemona

> u vinogradskoj su praktički cijeli dan bebe s mamama.


Pa jesu puno s mamama, ali nisu dan i noć kompletno.

----------


## mašnica

> Pa jesu puno s mamama, ali nisu dan i noć kompletno.


To mi je jasno, ali ako po noći dijete plače onda vjerojatno daju AD  :Sad:  ja bih bila spremna (ako budem u stanju) po noći dojiti i ići do bebe...

----------


## ivy

> To mi je jasno, ali ako po noći dijete plače onda vjerojatno daju AD  ja bih bila spremna (ako budem u stanju) po noći dojiti i ići do bebe...


možeš tražiti da ti po noći donesu dijete ako zaplače

----------


## slavonka2

Jedno pitanje - meni je sutra termin... danas sam bila kod svog ginekologa.

Dao mi je uputnicu za pregled, CTG I ASC. Odmah ujutro u 9 h sam ju mailom poslala u Vinogradsku na centralno naručivanje. Dr. je rekao da bi trebala u ponedjeljak na pregled.

E, sada.... zna li netko do kada oni javljaju pacijentima da su dobili termin, tj. do kada rade (16h), da li rade subotom, ili još gore ako mi danas ne jave termin da li je kasno da ja tek u utorak idem na pregled.

Do sada nisam bila na CTG-u, a utorak mi je 40+3....

Mislim da sam u panici za bezveze, i iskreno se nadam da će moja beba sama prije van, da nas oni tamo ne pipkaju previše.

----------


## slavonka2

Evo da odgovorim sama sebi.... Zvala sam vinogradsku i dobila je (petak), naručili su me za danas (pon). bili smo na pregledu, sve ok. Beba još ne misli van.

Moram svakako naglasiti da sam ja oduševljena se sestrama kao i sa doktoricom Košec. Jako ljubazne, susretljive i tople žene. Nadam se da je i ostatak osoblja takav, jer ja onda s osmijehom idem roditi.

----------


## mašnica

sretno *slavonka2i* očekujemo dojmove  :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

> Moram svakako naglasiti da sam ja oduševljena se sestrama kao i sa doktoricom Košec. Jako ljubazne, susretljive i tople žene. Nadam se da je i ostatak osoblja takav, jer ja onda s osmijehom idem roditi.


Moj dojam je bio jednak. Isto sam se kontrolirala ponedjeljkom kod dr. Košec.

----------


## slavonka2

Evo novih dojmova.... mi još u komadu...danas bili na pregledu i sve OK.

Ja moram, jednostavno moram pohvaliti dr. Grbavca.... toliko sam se oduševila s njim... joj kada bi barem svi doktori bili takvi...tako topal i dobar, smiren doktor koji mi je u detalje objasnio koji će istrumen koristiti, čekao da se opustim... nasmijan i srdačan... i baš sam sretna jer idem na kontrolu u nedjelju dok je on dežuran....

----------


## 2805

Pridružujem se curama koje hvale Vinogradsku. Rodila sam prije desetak dana hitnim carskim jer je beba bila okrenuta na zadak, iznenenada u 37. tjednu. Svi skupa od prijema, intenzivne, odjela zaslužuju veliko hvala. Na porodu su bili dr. Ivičević i dr. Butorac. Dobila sam spinalnu i sve je prošlo savršeno. Odmah su mi dali da vidim bebu, prislonili su mi je na lice da joj dam kratki poljubac. Suprug je čekao vani, i njemu su je pokazali u roku od par minuta. Nažalost, malena je morala biti kratko u inkubatoru, ali su ostalim pacijenticama dovodili bebu i na intenzivnu na druženje ili podoj (ako su bile u stanju). Posebno bi istaknula sestru Zilu iz dječije sobe koja nam je uporno pomagala oko dojenja. Predivna žena  :Saint: .

Sve u svemu, meni će porod ostati u jako lijepoj uspomeni.

----------


## sandra23

Evo da se i ja javim.Rodila u Vinogradskoj prije mjesec dana.Sve super ,nemam zamjerki. Porod bio naporan i težak,babice bile divne i suradljive,nitko me ništa nije forsirao,nisam se morala boriti.Drip su mi ponudili,zamolila sam da ne bih,sve ok. Pitali su imam li kakvih želja-samo da me ne režete ako bude moglo.Sve se kaže,sve su mi objasnili.Mogla sam šetati,na stolu sam se namještala kako mi je pasalo,masirale su mi međicu,nisu me rezali,bebu su mi nosili na podoj i kad sam zamolila da ga ne hrane i da ga donesu kad god plače i gladan je-donijele su ga i ranije,općenito jako lijepo iskustvo.Pomoć s dojenjem nisam trebala,išlo je super,a i znamo sve od prvi put.Hrana je grozna,ali šta ćemo,wc-i se peru 100 puta na dan,spavaćica je bilo dovoljno,pomogli su mi sa tuširanjem čim sam došla u sobu.Sestra svaki dan pita tko želi presvuć posteljinu,jel šta treba....itd. Mislim da više ne budem rađala,ali Vinogradsku svakom preporučam i kad bih rađala više opet bih išla tamo  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Čestitke curke i pitanje: a kako je s bebama po noći? *sandra23* i ja planiram tako....bez dripa, nadam se i bez rezanja i da mi bebu donesu uvijek kad plače. Brojim još 33 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Ava M

> Evo novih dojmova.... mi još u komadu...danas bili na pregledu i sve OK.
> 
> Ja moram, jednostavno moram pohvaliti dr. Grbavca.... toliko sam se oduševila s njim... joj kada bi barem svi doktori bili takvi...tako topal i dobar, smiren doktor koji mi je u detalje objasnio koji će istrumen koristiti, čekao da se opustim... nasmijan i srdačan... i baš sam sretna jer idem na kontrolu u nedjelju dok je on dežuran....


Ne mogu se ne nadovezati na ovu pohvalu dr.Grbavca...
Kad mi je u 27.tj trudnoće, nakon 3 tjedna ležanja u Vinogradskoj, upravo on došao priopćiti da me hitno moraju prebaciti u Petrovu zbog sumnje na Hellp sindrom, priopćio mi je to tako stručno, mirno, toplo, ljudski, a opet sa svom mogućom ozbiljnošću i profesionalnošću. ( naravno, u ta tri tjedna bili smo više puta u kontaktu).
U tom teškom trenutku ja sam mu se smiješila (!), jer je njegova energija jednostavno bila "zaštitnička". Na kraju sam mu i rekla - dr.hvala Vam što ste mi upravo vi došli ovo reći.
Kasnije sam sa još nekoliko ljudi pričala o veličini tog čovijeka. Još uvijek mlad a "velik" u svakom pogledu! Sa svojim kvalitetama mogao bi postati jedan od vodećih dr. u Hrvatskoj, što mu od srca i želim!

----------


## Lady Grey

Potpisujem sve dobro za dr Grbavca. Tako mi se potrefilo da mi je on bio na prijemu, kasnije na carskom (beba na zadak) i na otpustu, plus svaki dan na viziti. Tijekom carskog (uzela sam spinalnu) je stvarao takvu dobru atmosferu u sali - osim što je topao istručan, ima i genijalan smisao za humor!  :Smile:

----------


## sandra23

*mašnica*-bebe po noći ne donose.Bebe su kod tebe tako negdje do 11 ali ako dojiš kad dođu po njih ostavit će bebu dok ne popapa.Ujutro te bude u 5,a bebe dođu u 6.S tim da ako ti je beba gladna i plače prije 6 donijet će ti ju.(tako je meni bilo)Drži fige za bez dripa,s tim da sam se ja i dalje patila(sat i pol se nisam mogla otvoriti zadnji centimetar) vjerovatno bih pristala i na drip(a i na to da me bace kroz prozor ako bi pomoglo  :Smile:  ) Želim ti lagan porod!

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Bok curke. Mene zanima nekoliko pitanja.
1) Inače sam iz Zg-a, ali sam zbog posla promijenila prebivalište za Istru. Htjela bih ipak doći roditi u Zg jer mi je tu familija. Jel problem javiti se u bolnicu recimo u 35-36 tjd na pregled pa ostati roditi u toj bolnici? (jer znam da jako puno cura iz Istre ide rađati u Ri, pa mi je logično da i ja mogu u Zg). Problem je jedino kaj mi je termin u ljeti..
3) Da se naručim i trebal li mi uputnica?
2) Ima friških iskustava?

----------


## slavonka2

Rodila u Vinogradskoj prije 10 dana. Svaka riječ hvale babici Marici koja se svim silama trudila da me ne reže. Kaže da sam popila ulja ko bakalar na bijelo...hahahah...bila je tako divna i strpljiva. Hvala joj do neba jer imam samo mala dva površinska šava koje više ni ne osjetim. Hvala i divnom mladom dr. Sabolu. toliko topal i drag. Ispričavao mi se nekoliko puta ako je nešto bilo neugodno. Pustili su da muž bude sa mnom 2h nakon poroda, tako da smo se bebica, on i ja mazili i ljubili. Sestra Zila mi je pomogla oko prvog podoja i od tada sve štima.

Hvala im svima. Posebno i iskreno babici koja se trudila da mi udovolji i u tome uspjela. Nikada joj to neću zaboraviti.

----------


## petrica

I ja rodila pred 10 dana,malo je dulje trajalo ali sve je prošlo dobro. Također najveće pohvale babici Marici koja me trpila unatoč mojoj uspaničenosti pred kraj a i praktički ni ne osjetim šavove i rez,kao i dr. Sabolu koji je jako simpatičan i brižan. 
I mi smo se mazili nakon poroda kojih pola sata  :Smile: 
Velika pohvala sestrama iz dječje sobe, kao i sa odjela  :Smile: 
Definitivno preporučam rodilište!!

----------


## mašnica

Veselim se!!!! Jeeej!!! 

Nadam se da ce i meni bebicu ostaviti barem neko malo vrijeme  :Smile: 

Cure, iskrene čestitke!

----------


## leeloo77

cure čestitke!

a imam i pitanje- Idu li i trudnice s nekim komplikacijama isto u Vinogradsku? Nosim blizance i najradije bi u slučaju nekih problema u tu bolnicu...

----------


## slavonka2

Idu, koliko ja znam. Bilo je trudnica sa blizancima, kao i onih s visokim šećerom ili drugim komplikacijama koje su bile u bolnici ma čuvanju i kontroliranju trudnoće. Nadam se da će se netko javiti i dati informaciju iz prve ruke.

Sretno

----------


## little duck

Malo pitanje...Zna li itko kako ide u Vinogradskoj ako se prenese nakon 40.tjedna? Koliko cesto narucuju na amnioskopiju? Da li induciraju porod? Koliko dugo cekaju, ako cekaju, da se sve pokrene prirodnim putem? Ostavljaju li zene u bolnici da cekaju trudove ili...? Ja nisam iz Zg, pa ce mi biti malo zeznuto putovati svaki cas na preglede, pa me zanima ima li itko slicnih iskustava? Hvala Bogu, jos ima vremena tjedan dana do termina, ali imam neki cudni osjecaj da bih ovaj put mogla prenesti...

----------


## (maša)

nakon punih 40 tj naruče za 4-5 dana pa onda svaka 2 dana...toleriraju 10-12 dana i onda induciraju...naravno možeš odbiti sve..
ja sam odibla indukciju 10. dan, rekla da ću doć za 2 dana opet na kontrolu pa nek me zadrže...vodenjak pukao dok sam u sobi čekala da dođu po mene i induciraju porod..bila otvorena 3 cm od 38-og tj

----------


## lukab

slavonka2 - soba 10?  :Smile:

----------


## HNB

Bok cure, evo ja danas punih 37 tj. sljedeci cetvrtak sam narucena na prvi pregled u trudnockoj.
Nazalost dr. Herman taj dan ide na godisnji, zna li netko mozda ko ga mjenjea???
Hvala

----------


## slavonka2

lukab - da soba 10... javi mi se privatnom porukom jer ja tebi ne mogu. Još ti nije aktivirano. Prepoznala sam ti sina ... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lukab

javim ti se kad mi uključe pp  :Smile:  ljubi malog čmrka  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> cure čestitke!
> 
> a imam i pitanje- Idu li i trudnice s nekim komplikacijama isto u Vinogradsku? Nosim blizance i najradije bi u slučaju nekih problema u tu bolnicu...


u vinogradskoj se može čuvati trudnoća s komplikacijama (ja sam dva puta). bila je jedna žena s blizancima plus komplikacijama i sjećam se da su se jako brinuli za nju. na kraju - baš kad sam ja rađala - glavni doktor odlučio ju je prebaciti u Petrovu jer se jače zakompliciralo, ne znam ti točno reći, al znam da ju je jako pazio, pozvao je hitnu da ju preveze i vikao na bolničare zašto nemaju više deka da joj bude udobnije dok ju prevoze. u svakom slučaju,za svaku su preporuku.
znam da je bila i jedna trudnica s blizancima kojoj je jedna beba umrla, isto je čuvala trudnoću gore (što zvuči kao poprilična komplikacija)

----------


## ivy

> Malo pitanje...Zna li itko kako ide u Vinogradskoj ako se prenese nakon 40.tjedna? Koliko cesto narucuju na amnioskopiju? Da li induciraju porod? Koliko dugo cekaju, ako cekaju, da se sve pokrene prirodnim putem? Ostavljaju li zene u bolnici da cekaju trudove ili...? Ja nisam iz Zg, pa ce mi biti malo zeznuto putovati svaki cas na preglede, pa me zanima ima li itko slicnih iskustava? Hvala Bogu, jos ima vremena tjedan dana do termina, ali imam neki cudni osjecaj da bih ovaj put mogla prenesti...


u globalu, vole ostaviti u bolnici one koji pređu termin više dana

----------


## little duck

Evo samo da potvrdim jos jedno prekrasno iskustvo iz Vinogradske. Babica odlicna, mlada dr. super, porod brz, briga oko nas, a pogotovo za bebu odlicna!!!

Mm je bio sa mnom na porodu, ovoga puta nije niti jednom morao izaci iz boksa. Odmah sam mogla podojiti bebaca, mm je bio s nama jos sat i pol nakon poroda, a presjekao je i pupcanu vrpcu. Svih 4 dana svi su bili max. ljubazni. 
Jedina zamjerka je i dalje pusenje u WC-u, nije mi to jasno...Pogotovo sto su najzesce pusacice trudnice koje su tamo na cuvanju trudnoce (?!?!?). Ne znam zasto bolnica to i dalje tolerira...

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam rodila prije mjesec dana u V. Beba je ranije rođena pa je bio u inkubatoru na 4.katu, to mi je bilo jako teško razdoblje, em nikako da mlijeko dođe, onda kad je došlo nije ga bilo dovoljno da bih se izdojila i da bih mu nosila (dobivao je AD), niti su mi ga dali da ga dojim, samo sam plakala i jedva čekala dan kad ćemo ići doma. Bebama da ih primire daju dude varalice, također sam se šokirala i onda su mi malenog naučili na dudu i doma kaos cijeli, non stop je rukuicu u usta stavljao.

Porod je bio brz, došla sam 9cm otvorena i za 1h rodila (sama sebi nisam mogla vjerovati).
Sestra na prijemu me ostavila na vratima hodnika dok sam se previjala u trudovima i krvarila (tražila me da se popiškim u čašicu a ja jedva stojim). I onda još me poslali na pregled, nisam se mogla skinuti sama, niti komunicirati s njima pa je sestra komentirala doktorici: trudnica ne želi surađivati!!! Morala sam ju moliti da mi pomogne da se skinem...

Najgore iskustvo mi je bila ta cijelodnevna  odvojenost od bebe, što se tiče osoblja sve ok...

----------


## Haydi

Pozdrav svima! Jel znate možda raspored doktora u trudničkoj ambulanti? 
Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije 2,5 godine i sve je prošlo OK. Sad sam trudna 32 tjedna i vrijeme je da odem na koji pregled da me ne bi poslali rađati negdje drugdje).

----------


## HNB

Evo rasporeda:

PON: dr. V. Košec 
UTO: dr. T. Ivičević Bakulić 
dr. I. Bolanča
SRI: dr. N. Tučkar 
dr. S. Sabolović Rudman 
ČET: dr. R. Herman 
PET: dr. H. Soljačić Vraneš 
dr. D. Butorac  

Bila bas jutros na kontroli, narucena opet za tj. dana kad ce mi biti dan do termina.

----------


## Haydi

Hvala ti puno! Probat ću nekak doći do dr.Sabolović Rudman. Ona mi je vodila prvi put i bila sam jako zadovoljna.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Ja bila prošli tjedan u Vinogradskoj na pregledu u petak. Bio mi je dr. Vučković, a u petak bi trebao biti i dr. Grbavac (ali je možda na godišnjem)

----------


## HNB

Ocito je dosta njih na godisnjem.... Rekao mi je dr. Herman da njega isto nema od sutra. Ko ce mene porodit hahahahaha, termin mi je u petak, samo da malac ne produzi vec mi je pun nos.....

----------


## hana11

> cure čestitke!
> 
> a imam i pitanje- Idu li i trudnice s nekim komplikacijama isto u Vinogradsku? Nosim blizance i najradije bi u slučaju nekih problema u tu bolnicu...


bok, cure,
ja zadnje rodila jos pred 8 godina u vinogradskoj, ali mislim da se nije po tom pitanju nista mijenjalo.
imala sam 2 cuvane trudnoce, u drugoj sam zadnja 2 mjeseca lezala u vinogradskoj (pridruzujem se pohvalama dr. kosec, tada je bila sefica patologije, ne znam da li je jos) i bilo nas je sa svakakvim dijagnozama. bilo je i blizanackih trudnoca.

dakle, samo hrabro naprijed u vinogradsku. moja iskustva su pozitivna. danas su mi klinci sretni, veseli i zdravi, ali kad se sjetim frka u trudnoci...uff...

----------


## HNB

Sutra idem na kontrolu, 40 tj u petak mi je termin. E sad me zanima, kad  ce me narucit opet, za jedan tjedan znaci sa punih 41 tj ili od  prodjenih 40 tj narucuju svakih par dana.
oprostite na gnjavazi, al sve mi se cini da cu ovaj put prenest........

----------


## *Tončica

I ja sam rodila u vinogradskoj prije 2 mjeseca, i imam samo riječi hvale za svo osoblje tamo.Stvarno su mi porod učinili savršenim i maksimalno prirodnim (bez epiziotomije, dripa, infuzije, epiduralne... bez ijednog jedinog medikamenta ) baš kako am željela.Čak su mi dopustili da sama izvučem bebana van kad je glavica izašla, i to mi je bio najljepši dio poroda, kad sam ga sama izvukla i stavila ga na prsa... ma predivno nešto!!!
Rezali me nisu, iako sam imala ožiljak od 8 šavova sa prvog poroda (petrova), već su se maksimalno potrudili da ne puknem.I zato im hvala, do neba i nazad....

----------


## srecica

> I ja sam rodila u vinogradskoj prije 2 mjeseca, i imam samo riječi hvale za svo osoblje tamo.Stvarno su mi porod učinili savršenim i maksimalno prirodnim (bez epiziotomije, dripa, infuzije, epiduralne... bez ijednog jedinog medikamenta ) baš kako am željela.Čak su mi dopustili da sama izvučem bebana van kad je glavica izašla, i to mi je bio najljepši dio poroda, kad sam ga sama izvukla i stavila ga na prsa... ma predivno nešto!!!
> Rezali me nisu, iako sam imala ožiljak od 8 šavova sa prvog poroda (petrova), već su se maksimalno potrudili da ne puknem.I zato im hvala, do neba i nazad....


Ovo je jedna velika pohvala Vinogradskoj  :Heart: 
Toncica cestitke na bebi i prekrasno iskustvu!

----------


## little duck

> I ja sam rodila u vinogradskoj prije 2 mjeseca, i imam samo riječi hvale za svo osoblje tamo.Stvarno su mi porod učinili savršenim i maksimalno prirodnim (bez epiziotomije, dripa, infuzije, epiduralne... bez ijednog jedinog medikamenta ) baš kako am željela.Čak su mi dopustili da sama izvučem bebana van kad je glavica izašla, i to mi je bio najljepši dio poroda, kad sam ga sama izvukla i stavila ga na prsa... ma predivno nešto!!!
> Rezali me nisu, iako sam imala ožiljak od 8 šavova sa prvog poroda (petrova), već su se maksimalno potrudili da ne puknem.I zato im hvala, do neba i nazad....


Ovo je upravo onako kako je moj porod u Vinogradskoj prosao! Go, Sisters of Mercy!  :Smile:  Stvarno se stvari mijenjaju sve vise ka tom sto prirodnijem porodu...Drago mi je da moje dobro iskustvo nije jedino! I neka ih bude sto vise!

----------


## winnerica

Evo i mene! Treće ugodno iskustvo s Vinogradskom. Ovaj puta sam rodila (21.7.) najtežu bebu na najlakši način, nisam rezana, niti šivana i zahvaljujem dr. Sobolu i primalji Marici koja nije dala da me se reže. Odjel babinjača je isto o.k., sestre su odlične, pristupačne i strpljive, sve je čisto i uredno, baš kako treba i biti. Hvala svima još jednom!

----------


## jujasica

ma ekipa u vinogradskoj je stvarno fantastična... obećala sam im da ću ih pohvaliti na forumu pa evo izvršavam obećano! dakle, nr. 1 - doktorica rudman koja je jadna, da mene još odradi (sekcija, da ne bude jednostavno), malo duže ostala na poslu, nakon cjelodnevnog dežurstva a pičila je na more taj dan - ma svaka joj čast... totalno cool sve odrađeno, bez panike, ja se oporavila kao ribica nakon svega... ma super žena, super sve odradila! onda sestre u rađaoni - moja najdraža, irina - to je jedno sveto stvorenje koje treba uokviriti a ne tamo pustiti da se troši  :Smile: , ali i sve ostale su bile zakon... irina me je 2 puta porađala (dobro, ovaj drugi me nije ona porodila ali je isto ona bila prisutna u op. sali i hendlala moju bebu nakon poroda), zato mi je posebna, ali ekipa je zakon! nisam ih sve polovila kako se zovu, ali mi je i sestra žana ostala u sjećanju... isto jedno divno stvorenje... ne znam samo kako imaju strpljenja sa svima nama... trebaš ovo, trebaš ono a one kao da su mali roboti...  :Smile:  svaka im čast...
onda sestre na odjelu babinjača - he, koje frajerice one dvije SUPERsestre, Mirjana i Viktorija - kak su se trudile biti stroge, ali nisu baš uspjevale...  :Smile:  da mi nisu spičile toliko injekcija, pamtila bi ih samo po dobrome!  :Smile:  :Smile:  pa Anita i Marijana, koja mi je čak i pomogla sa otpusnim pismom... trebala sam ga dugo čekati prije izlaska iz bolnice, pa se ona ponudila da mi ga dofura kad blizu stanujemo - mislim da se to inače ne dešava, ali moram spomenuti... te na kraju, sestre Milovanka i Matea - Mila je živa energija od žene, neke su je se bojale jer ima snažan nastup, ali tko zna zna... ja im uvijek priznam! kad znaš, možeš i pametovati! sestra Matea je tiha i mirna i s njom sam nekako najmanje komunicirala, ali je isto bila jako draga (osim kad nije imala injekciju u ruci...).

eh sada, moram spomenuti i famoznog dr. Ivičevića - ma on je legenda, nema šta... ima isto jak nastup, ali ako ga ne shvatiš kad ti se tak obraća onda si fakat fiju... nevjerovatno, da mi je on od mojih 15 odležanih dana u vinogradskom rodilištu (ukupno za oba poroda) bio u viziti glavni doktor čak 14 dana... ozbiljan doktor kojem bih se uvijek dala u ruke... to je sve kaj imam za reći! planiram još djece, pa se javim opet kroz koju godinu sa, nadam se, novim pohvalama!

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Ja sam rodila prošli tjedan u Vinogradskoj. Porodila me je mlada doktorica Filipović Djaković, a sestra Žana je bila svakim korakom uz mene. Mužić je bio uz mene isto. Nisam rezana, nisam dobila drip (dobro ja sam se otvarala kao da sam trećerotkinja - prema njihovim riječima), dobila sam 2 puta spasmex i 2 puta dolatinon (ak se tak zove), ali zato što smo molili za nešto protiv bolova jer se ja nikako nisam mogla opustiti između trudova jer su me križa ubijala, a i nikako se nisam mogla otvoriti zadnji centimetar. 
Od sestara na babinjačama osobito bih pohvalila sestru Sandru-najbolju sestru za bebače. Ostali su bili fini i ljubazni (osim jedne, ali u svakom žitu ima kukolja). 
Sve u svemu predivno prvo iskustvo! I drugu bebicu (kad ću je imati) nadam se da ću roditi tamo. PRedobra bolnica (jedino što im dolazi jakkoooo puno žena, pa oni baš nemaju puno mjesta - ali su stvarno zakon).
Čak ni hrana nije tako loša.  :Smile:

----------


## *Tončica

> Ovo je jedna velika pohvala Vinogradskoj 
> Toncica cestitke na bebi i prekrasno iskustvu!


hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Franciska75

Evo ja na kraju umjesto na Svetom Duhu, rodit ću u Vinogradskoj. Danas sam sa skoro 38 tjedana bila na prvoj kontroli tamo. Osim što sam se načekala, nemam ni jednu primjedbu. Bio je doktor Bolanča i super je.
A sad da ćujemo malo friškija iskustva sa poroda!  :Smile:

----------


## teta

da, i mene zanimaju friška iskustva...
ja sam rodila tamo prije 3 godine, CR...ai imam samo riječi hvale pogotovo za dr. Butorca, prvi put sam doživjela da mi netko sve objasni lijepo, ljudski bez da moram sama ispitivati...nadam se da će za par mjeseci opravdati opet moje povjerenje  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

ja sam sad u 34-om tjednu i isto planiram ići roditi u vinogradsku (kao i 1. put)

----------


## frka

evo ja sam rodila u Vg u 1. mjesecu i imam samo rijeci pohvale! dugo sam i lezala tamo pa sam upoznala sve dr-e i sestre i za veliku vecinu nemam niti jednog prigovora (par sestara je malo... ono..., ali vecina je stvarno divna)!

rodila sam vaginalno, bez dripa, ali nazalost s epiziotomijom koja se bas i nije mogla izbjeci (cura je izlazila rukom, oderala me i iznutra...). sestre u radjaoni su divne, upoznala sam i par babica i isto su super. kad sam bila tamo, raspitala sam se i o epiziotomiji - vise nije rutinska i izbjegavaju je osim ako bas nije nuzna. i puno sam prvorotkinja upoznala koje nisu bile rezane... mislim da tamo u principu nije problem predstaviti neki svoj plan poroda jer su ljudi zbilja otvoreni za suradnju. 

sestre za bebe su odlicne, bebe donose u 5 ujutro, a odnose za vizitu i dorucak, rucak, posjete i veceru. i mozete traziti dojenje na zahtjev.

uglavnom - stvarno morate imati peh da naletite na losu ekipu!

*Franciska75* - dr. Bolanca je stvarno odlican!
*teta*, a sto se dr. Butorca tice -  :Heart: ! stvarno ne znam sto bi bilo s nama da nije bilo njega!

----------


## iva1

Poštovane majke i sve one koje će to biti ili se tako osjećaju,
ja sam jučer došla iz rodilišta u Vinogradskoj. Rodila sam 01.06. djevojčicu, prvorotka sam. Dakle, svima od srca mogu preporučiti rodilište u Vinogradskoj, smještaj je pristojan, a osoblje (babice, med. sestre, liječnici ginekolozi i pedijatri) su doslovno anđeli. Ja sam se ta tri dana osjećala kao u najboljem hotelu, samo te tetoše, paze i maze. Svi su super ljubazni, sve mirno i sa smješkom. Tim na porodu čine pravi profesionalci. Iako sam prvorotka, nisam rezana i nemam niti jednog šava. Rodila sam u roku od 20 minuta od ulaska u rađaonu, naravno suprug je prisustvovao. Poštovali su sve moje želje oko poroda, može se zauzeti bilo koji željeni položaj za otvaranje i rađanje, dopuštena je potpuna sloboda. Nakon poroda su nas troje ostavili oko sat i pol da se upoznamo i mazimo. Zahvaljujući babici i sestrama, kojima nažalost neznam imena, ja sam se tri sata nakon poroda odšetala do boravka i pogledala epizodu Mstechef-a  :Smile: 
Dakle, nadam se da će ovaj kratki izvještaj pomoći rodiljama sa se odluže za rodilište.

----------


## bucka

ovo stvarno super zvuči.
zapravo zvuči kao totalni sf u odnosu na stanje prije 6 godina!

----------


## bucka

ja naručena za četvrtak kod dr soljačić vraneš. 
termin bi trebao biti oko 4.7.

----------


## kikica2

sjećam se te doktorice od pred 1,5 god. - iskustva dobra!
Bucka, šteta što ne ideš u petak, ja sam tada naručena, a termin mi je 11.07.

----------


## Marina27

Drage moje kolegice trudnice malo podižem ovu temu jer mi je termin 01.08. pa me zanimaju nova/novija iskustva iz Vinogradske. 
Ako ima netko saznanja o rasporedu doktora u rodilištu za vrijeme GO tipa od 15.07. do 15.08. Voljela bih znati barem koga mogu očekivati kad konačno kucne taj čas. 
Hvala svima na infos!

----------


## gogaa

rodila sam 2 puta u vinogradskoj i ako ću imati još jedno dijete opet idem k njima, dr.grbavac je legenda, dr, dijaković je mrak žena i majka 3 djece. sestre, babice su za svaku pohvalu. a da i meni je ivičević bio mrak.zamjerka pušenju u zadnjem wc-u i neudobnim krevetima. bila sam 3 dana na patologiji gdje su kreveti katastrofa.

----------

